# Sasuke to be the main character in Akira Higashiyama's new novel!



## Fay (Sep 26, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...okay.
> 
> I cannot personally verify the source of this information (since I wasn't quick enough to catch the image posted on 2ch before it expired) - but people in the Japanese spoiler thread have been talking about this for a while, and everyone is acting as if all the relevant information checks out... so, I've decided to mention it here too.
> 
> ...



Two words: FUCK YES :ho! "The thunder chronicles: the day the wolf howled" sounds awesome 



*Edit*: More news, Kishi will be doing the illustrations for the novel:




mezzomarinaio said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> The novel is mentioned in Yurindo's online website .
> 
> ...





mezzomarinaio said:


> I managed to find a short summary of the novel posted on , E-Hon and .
> 
> Since it's the same in all three sites, I'm guessing it must be reliable...
> 
> ...





tkROUT said:


> The follwoing poster also mentions about the novel. (At the bottom)
> 
> 
> (The poster is to be given to Naruto vol.62 buyers, limited)





mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





mezzomarinaio said:


> Here's a bigger version of the novel advertisement that was published in the latest issue of Jump:
> 
> 
> Looks like that image really _was_ the cover of the book... well, either that or the deluxe sleeve binding.
> ...


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 26, 2012)

when he trained with Oro? Now theyre releasing the evidence of his Abuse?!!?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 26, 2012)

Huh... Would this be considered canon, or more official-lookin' fanon?


----------



## Undead (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah...I'll pass on that. Don't need to see more of that shit character.


----------



## Rain (Sep 26, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Yeah...I'll pass on that. Don't need to see more of that shit character.



I heard Asuma will be deuteragonist


----------



## Alexdhamp (Sep 26, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Huh... Would this be considered canon, or more official-lookin' fanon?



Worse. Filler...


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Sep 26, 2012)

If it's not canon,I don't care


----------



## Alexdhamp (Sep 26, 2012)

coreyallenl said:


> Would this be considered canon



Why is this question even asked? This is no different than filler episodes of the anime. They aren't written by Kishimoto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Not canon, but fun for Sasuke fans either way.

I'm looking forward to it. Granted, it would take a helluva long time to be translated into English, if it ever would be.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 26, 2012)

I just hope it gets translated into English and will have e-copies available online.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 26, 2012)

I expect lots of angsty inner monologue and Orochimaru beings creepy.


----------



## Fay (Sep 26, 2012)

More news my lovelies :33 (Kishi will be doing the pictures ):



mezzomarinaio said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> The novel is mentioned in Yurindo's online website .
> 
> ...


----------



## Chibason (Sep 26, 2012)

This is pretty cool. I look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, that's highly interesting. I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## Sasuke` (Sep 26, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Yeah...I'll pass on that. Don't need to see more of that shit character.



I'm sorry, someone with a dp of a power ranger is not allowed to judge character shitness or non-shitness. Be gone.


----------



## Krippy (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking forward to this whenever it gets translated.


----------



## Kor (Sep 26, 2012)

There's a Jiraiya novel? Why the hell haven't I heard of this?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2012)

Kor said:


> There's a Jiraiya novel? Why the hell haven't I heard of this?


^                    This


----------



## Morgan (Sep 26, 2012)

It's going to have that morbid undertone  eew.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 26, 2012)

to bad i dont live in japan. also, the postcards look pretty cool.


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 26, 2012)

Sasuke` said:


> I'm sorry, someone with a dp of a power ranger is not allowed to judge character shitness or non-shitness. Be gone.



Then i will then:

Yeah... i'll pass on that. Don't need to see more of that shit character.


----------



## Undead (Sep 26, 2012)

I love how I'm getting negged because I state I don't like Sasuke.  

Dat fucking butthurt fanbase. 


Sasuke` said:


> I'm sorry, someone with a dp of a power ranger is not allowed to judge character shitness or non-shitness. Be gone.


Oh watch out guys, we've got a real badass over here. 

Excuse me for not liking your beloved character. I have every right to express my opinion. Kthnx.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 26, 2012)

More importantly where can I get the Jiraiya novel.


----------



## CrazyAries (Sep 26, 2012)

Kor said:


> There's a Jiraiya novel? Why the hell haven't I heard of this?





Pesky Bug said:


> ^                    This



Agreed.  This is the first time I am hearing of a Jiraiya novel.


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 26, 2012)

There's a Jiraiya novel and I wasn't informed?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 26, 2012)

It has to be fake. Kishi wouldn't let anyone to write about his precious Sasuke in his stead.


----------



## Fay (Sep 26, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> It has to be fake. Kishi wouldn't let anyone to write about his precious Sasuke in his stead.



Why wouldn't he? Whenever he wants to write about Sasuke as the main character his editors stop him  (see: RTN movie).

Might as well let someone else do it with his blessing :ho


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 26, 2012)

Of all the people


----------



## Undead (Sep 26, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Of all the people


Agreed.. Sadly, he's one of the highest selling points of the series.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> Why wouldn't he? Whenever he wants to write about Sasuke as the main character his editors stop him  (see: RTN movie).
> 
> Might as well let someone else do it with his blessing :ho



I've read in interview that after ending the manga Kishi wants to write some novels, so he can include all of material he had to leave out in the manga. That is if editora will allow it. LOL


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 26, 2012)

Paragon said:


> I love how I'm getting negged because I state I don't like Sasuke.
> 
> Dat fucking butthurt fanbase.
> Oh watch out guys, we've got a real badass over here.


What did you expect when you come into a thread about him and bash him? 

If you don't like the character just stay out of his threads you brought this on your self and stop acting like a little baby.


----------



## Undead (Sep 26, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What did you expect when you come into a thread about him and bash him?
> 
> If you don't like the character just stay out of his threads you brought this on your self and stop acting like a little baby.


So in order to contribute to a thread, all responses must be on board and agree with the subject? A person can't say the idea of the subject is a bad one? Get out of here.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 26, 2012)

Paragon said:


> So in order to contribute to a thread, all responses must be on board and agree with the subject? A person can't say the idea of the subject is a bad one? Get out of here.


Except you didn't contribute crap you just came here and bashed the character and then whined because you got negged.

There's a term for what you do it's called flame baiting.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

That's interesting. Will Kishi have coincide with canon though, it's not like it'll really interfere with the current plot. 

More importantly, there's a Jiraiya book?


----------



## blackbird (Sep 26, 2012)

Actual Sasuke spinoff is a reality?! 

Has the Moon's Eye Plan already been set in motion? Am I really in Hell?


----------



## Undead (Sep 26, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Except you didn't contribute crap you just came here and bashed the character and then whined because you got negged.
> 
> There's a term for what you do it's called flame baiting.


I said no thanks to the idea of the subject, and that I didn't want to see a shit character get that kind of spotlight. My opinion is completely legit, and nothing you say will disprove that. Move on.


----------



## Kor (Sep 26, 2012)

I like how people in this thread are more interested in a Jiraiya novel instead of a Sasuke novel. 

Though in Sasuke's defense Jiraiya is simply that much more awesome and his novel will primarily consist of one-liners and getting laid.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 26, 2012)

Paragon said:


> I said no thanks to the idea of the subject, and that I didn't want to see a shit character get that kind of spotlight. My opinion is completely legit, and nothing you say will disprove that. Move on.


I'm not going to waste my time arguing semantics with you flamed baited and then whined like a baby about it.

Next time if you don't want to be negged don't flame bait people if you don't want to be negged and don't get butthurt about it either.


----------



## Undead (Sep 26, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm not going to waste my time arguing semantics with you flamed baited and then whined like a baby about it.
> 
> Next time if you don't want to be negged don't flame bait people if you don't want to be negged and don't get butthurt about it either.


Where do you see whining? I was laughing at how certain fanbases can be sensitive because of an individual disliking a character they absolutely adore. Why is this difficult for you to understand? I'm moving on now. Peace.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2012)

Sasuke is overexposed. However bad his character is, he has a..._devoted fanbase_ that will eat this shit up. Everyone else is just gonna pirate it!

I already have a feeling what some are probably expecting to be in the novel...


----------



## gershwin (Sep 26, 2012)

^ since he is a main character?

Jiraiya novel is not about Jiraiya, guys. Its the book about Gutsy Ninja that converted Nagato.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^ since he is a main character?
> 
> Jiraiya novel is not about Jiraiya, guys. Its the book about Gutsy Ninja that converted Nagato.



Sasuke is overexposed.


----------



## Fay (Sep 26, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> That's interesting. Will Kishi have coincide with canon though, it's not like it'll really interfere with the current plot.



I think he will, why else would he do the illustrations ?

I'm sure he's honored that someone has taken an interest into writing something about Sasuke !



gershwin said:


> Jiraiya novel is not about Jiraiya, guys. Its the book about Gutsy Ninja that converted Nagato.



Oh, I thought it was about another manga that was called Jiraiya . In the past Kishi mentioned to be inspired by it if I'm correct.


----------



## Krippy (Sep 26, 2012)

Kor said:


> Though in Sasuke's defense Jiraiya is simply that much more awesome and his novel will primarily consist of one-liners and getting laid.



Jiraiya? Getting laid? 

Nice one dude.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

Cant wait, im pretty sure that if we get the japanese version, mezzomarinaio can translate for us, since she/he is a sauce fan.

Also, lol at the haters butthurt in this thread, i am in the mood to spread some red today, so enjoy .


Btw, isnt it strange that Kishi wanted to make RTN about Sasuke, and Naruto's voice actor claimed that we might get a Sasuke movie next, and now we get this novel? These facts might be linked. I will not be surprised if they will announce the next movie being about Sasuke soon.


----------



## Kage (Sep 26, 2012)

official fanfiction then?

ah. might be kewl but i doubt it.


----------



## Fay (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Cant wait, im pretty sure that if we get the japanese version, mezzomarinaio can translate for us, since she/he is a sauce fan.



I want to order the novel, but I can't read japanese  They make it impossible for non-asian fans to show their support 



> Btw, isnt it strange that Kishi wanted to make RTN about Sasuke, and Naruto's voice actor claimed that we might get a Sasuke movie next, and now we get this novel? These facts might be linked. I will not be surprised if they will announce the next movie being about Sasuke soon.



I think Kishimoto has so many ideas for Sasuke, it's impossible for him to put it in the manga because Sasuke is not the official main character. So perhaps one of his ideas will be used by Akira and another one for the movie next year :ho


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 26, 2012)

lord knows "_Naruto_" has had more than enough sasuke in that manga.  just the name alone gives me a headache.  i'm certainly glad this is just gonna be a forgettable side thing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> I want to order the novel, but I can't read japanese  They make it impossible for non-asian fans to show their support
> 
> 
> 
> I think Kishimoto has so many ideas for Sasuke, it's impossible for him to put it in the manga because Sasuke is not the official main character. So perhaps one of his ideas will be used by Akira and another one for the movie next year :ho


would be cool if Kishi worked together with him someway. Even because, i dont think that he would allow Akira to write randomly about something that could hold some meaning inside of the original storyline. We have yet to know what Karin did to him, and now that Orochimaru is back, its quite dangerous to let somebody fillerize these 3 years.

Thats why i believe that there is something, its too much coincidence what Kishi said, and now get these news. Its like things are falling together in place, building up for next year, which could focus on something about Sasuke.

Just like RTN fit exacly with the time that Obito was fighting Naruto, maybe we might really get a movie related to Sasuke and Orochimaru, during the time that something specific will be happening in the manga.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> I think he will, why else would he do the illustrations ?
> 
> I'm sure he's honored that someone has taken an interest into writing something about Sasuke !


Well he does draw the guy who else would do the illustrations. 

Depends on what Kishi wants. He could do a Kubo and confirm, or just say it's just something for the fans to enjoy like the DBs and illustrations.



Jeαnne said:


> Cant wait, im pretty sure that if we get the japanese version, mezzomarinaio can translate for us, since she/he is a sauce fan.
> 
> Also, lol at the haters butthurt in this thread, i am in the mood to spread some red today, so enjoy .
> 
> ...



I just wanted to see how strong AU Sasuke was but given the movie's focus it made sense not to put any focus on Sasuke. 

Neh, if they are it'll most likely consist of Sasuke having screwed up by once again not finishing someone off in the novel and they come back for his ass in movie


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Well he does draw the guy who else would do the illustrations.
> 
> Depends on what Kishi wants. He could do a Kubo and confirm, or just say it's just something for the fans to enjoy like the DBs and illustrations.
> 
> ...


Kishi didnt want to write about Sasuke on RTN on purpose. What he wanted to do was a canon movie about him, because there was stuff that he was not able to show in the manga about him. So now with Akira somehow writting about him exacly during the 3 years with Orochimaru, there is definitely something. I look foward to it.

Looks like whatever Kishi said, gave Akira opening for something like that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi didnt want to write about Sasuke on RTN on purpose. What he wanted to do was a canon movie about him, because there was stuff that he was not able to show in the manga about him. So now with Akira somehow writting about him exacly during the 3 years with Orochimaru, there is definitely something. I look foward to it.
> 
> Looks like whatever Kishi said, gave Akira opening for something like that.



Like I said, makes sense. Well most likely see the introduction of each member of Taka and I expect some Itachi.


----------



## CrazyAries (Sep 26, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Jiraiya novel is not about Jiraiya, guys. Its the book about Gutsy Ninja that converted Nagato.



Really?  I'm disappointed.  If the author was going that route, I would rather it be one of his other novels.  

jk

More on-topic:  I don't know how interested I would be in this book even when it comes out in English.  I would prefer it if such a novel was written by Kishimoto himself.  I would like to see more characterization where Orochimaru is concerned and for him to show just how twisted Sasuke's student/teacher relationship was.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 26, 2012)

Kage said:


> official fanfiction then?
> 
> ah. might be kewl but i doubt it.





you get it!

Also, it will only be in Japanese.  Doubt there will ever be an English release


----------



## Medea (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohh this will be interesting. I'm not getting my hopes up to read it anytime soon unless someone helps translates it, but this is actually exciting. Especially if it would tie up with some canon information. I like your idea Jeanne 

Edit: 





CrazyAries said:


> I would like to see more characterization where Orochimaru is concerned and for him to show just how twisted Sasuke's student/teacher relationship was.



We might still get that Aries. Just not in Oro's POV


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd rather have kakashi in his anbu days spin off than another story starring this waste of shit failed aborted adopted mistake. and i'm not a big kakashi fan either (though he has his moments, i don't hate him)


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 26, 2012)

Didn't Kishimoto once say he would like to explore Naruto and Jiraiya during the timeskip? Maybe if we ever get any extra gaidens... And since blood brought it up, I would like a short side-story with Kakashi and his gen (Asuma, Kurenai, Gai, etc), pre-series but a little older.



ShadowReij said:


> Like I said, makes sense. Well most likely see the introduction of each member of Taka and I expect some Itachi.


I look forward to this. 



CrazyAries said:


> I would prefer it if such a novel was written by Kishimoto himself. I would like to see more characterization where Orochimaru is concerned and for him to show just how twisted Sasuke's student/teacher relationship was.


This, please.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll definitely give it a read. I hope it is well written and drawn


----------



## Turrin (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds cool, but will there ever be a translated version?


----------



## Belette (Sep 26, 2012)

Fay said:


> Why wouldn't he? *Whenever he wants to write about Sasuke as the main character his editors stop him  (see: RTN movie).*
> Might as well let someone else do it with his blessing :ho





Jeαnne said:


> Cant wait, im pretty sure that if we get the japanese version, mezzomarinaio can translate for us, since she/he is a sauce fan.
> 
> Also, lol at the haters butthurt in this thread, i am in the mood to spread some red today, so enjoy .
> 
> ...



I didn't knew about that. Could someone link it, please.



I won't complain about a novel based on Sasuke during the time skip. Thinking about it, we may see a Sasuke's training for the first time and I'd like to see Kirin again.

But I must admit that I would be more interested in a novel about Sasuke's life after the end of the series.


----------



## Samehada (Sep 26, 2012)

So its pretty much going to be porno in a book. I don't want to know what Orochimaru did to that kid...


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

Belette said:


> I didn't knew about that. Could someone link it, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> From the latest interview with Takeuchi-san (Naruto's seiyuu).
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


----------



## ZE (Sep 26, 2012)

If Oda said: "let's make a movie about Robbin";
you can bet Toei would follow his suggestion, that's the kind of influence artists like him and for example Toriyama have in japan.

Kishi on the other hand says he wants to make a movie about Sasuke.
Result: his idea gets rejected.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 26, 2012)

Belette said:


> I didn't knew about that. Could someone link it, please.



The interview on the official website: 
Naruto's voice actor never mention sasuke (サスケ)
Fuguki


----------



## Belette (Sep 26, 2012)

Ho,ho,ho great! Thanks Jeanne. 

I'm really impatient to see what will be the subject of the next film now.
Hold on Kishi! I'm with you on this one. 



ichihimelove said:


> The interview on the official website:
> Naruto's voice actor never mention sasuke (サスケ)
> Fuguki



I dunno, this may be another interview...I hope so.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 26, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> The interview on the official website:
> Naruto's voice actor never mention sasuke (サスケ)
> Fuguki



2 different interviews


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, this looks like fun.

Is he a good author?


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 26, 2012)

8Apedemak8 said:


> If it's not canon,I don't care



This..

well, I would still read it anyway, but I'd love it if Kishi did somehting of that sort to cover up the questions about timeskips.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

Very interesting.



> 2 different interviews



Well, glad that's cleared up.


> If Oda said: "let's make a movie about Robbin";
> you can bet Toei would follow his suggestion, that's the kind of influence artists like him and for example Toriyama have in japan.
> 
> Kishi on the other hand says he wants to make a movie about Sasuke.
> Result: his idea gets rejected.



Oh please I doubt the editors would let Oda do that. 

And I could still see Kishi doing a Sasuke focused movie. Remember Diamond Dust Rebellion? Kishi would just have to find a way to tie Naruto in. In hindsight, such a movie would better off as an epilouge for Sasuke's story then fitting anywhere right now.


----------



## gigstadc (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess I had better be prepared lol.


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally some Sasuke novel and I'm looking forward to the movie too.
I said when Road to Ninja was released that a movie about Sasuke would make as much success or even more.

Most fans are tired of Naruto... Naruto and more Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> The interview on the official website:
> Naruto's voice actor never mention sasuke (サスケ)
> Fuguki


Link removed

feel free to listen to it and hear Sasuke and Kakashi there

around 8:39, she starts:

"Though. To. Tell. You. The. Truth. While this movie was about Naruto and his growth, a movie where Naruto could grow up... Kishimoto-sensei's first suggestion was 'How about we make the story about Sasuke?'"

"Eh!? That is really interesting!"

"Everyone, please don't spread this around! Anyway - as expected, not making Naruto appear in a movie about the manga 'NARUTO' seemed a little, well... so, as expected, it ended up being a story that showed Naruto's growth, by returning once again to Naruto's starting point. Only, as expected..."


----------



## Fay (Sep 27, 2012)

Belette said:


> Ho,ho,ho great! Thanks Jeanne.
> 
> I'm really impatient to see what will be the subject of the next film now.
> Hold on Kishi! I'm with you on this one.
> ...



Okay, NOTE to all people who do not know ichihimelove: HE. IS. A. TROLL. Everything he says is fake, so please do not believe a thing he says.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh good, something to keep the Sasuke wankers busy for a few weeks.


----------



## NO (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info @ Jeanne.

I am pretty sure no one is going to translate this novel and pretty sure that it won't ever get a U.S. official translation so I'm hoping Kishimoto takes that step to make a movie/ova about this. :0


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 27, 2012)

Mmh... I'd have preferred to wait making a thread about this until we got some more information... but oh, well, no matter. 

For anyone curious, all we know _for sure _at the moment is that:

1) There will be a new Naruto novel published on November 2nd.

2) It will be called 'Jinraiden - Ookami no naku hi' ('The Thunder Chronicles - The Day the Wolf Howled').

The reason I'm currently taking the information about Sasuke being the main character as valid is that initially, fans in 2ch were fighting over whether the novel would be about Sasuke or Kakashi (since 'The Thunder Chronicles' is an obvious word-play on 'The Wind Chronicles', and the word 'thunder' is associated with both characters)... but when this mysterious scan that I didn't get to see came out, everyone stopped mentioning Kakashi and started talking as if it was confirmed that the novel was about Sasuke.

From what little I could gather, the image said only that the novel would be a Sasuke gaiden set before the start of part two (during the Orochimaru years), and that the writer would be Akira Higashiyama.

As a matter of fact, I'm not even sure about the setting... that part _could _have just been speculation caused by the word 'gaiden'.

As soon as something else comes up, I'll tell you.


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 27, 2012)

Most fans wanted to see of what happened during those years with Orochimaru and as Jeanne pointed it could have something related to Sasuke new revelations.

I hope it sells well so they can give more novels and movies that aren't all about Naruto.


----------



## Arthas (Sep 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Mmh... I'd have preferred to wait making a thread about this until we got some more information... but oh, well, no matter.
> 
> For anyone curious, all we know _for sure _at the moment is that:
> 
> ...




To be honest looking at the title only makes me think of Kakashi more then Sasuke.

Thunder = Both Kakashi and Sasuke.

Wolf though, Wolf is more like a dog which have long been associated with Kakashi.

Sasuke meanwhile has been more associated with Cats & Hawks.


----------



## Annabella (Sep 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Mmh... I'd have preferred to wait making a thread about this until we got some more information... but oh, well, no matter.
> 
> For anyone curious, all we know _for sure _at the moment is that:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can see how a title like that could lead people to think it might have been about Kakashi, actually I'd love to read a book about him too. 

 I've never read anything by Higashiyama before, I think he wrote the Jiraiya book and Blood Prison but I haven't read or seen either so I don't know if they're any good.

Either way I'm excited to read about Sasuke, it would be interesting to see his interactions with Oro and Kabuto and how he first came across the hebi/taka and decided to recruit them.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 27, 2012)

All I have to say is. If it has Karin in it. I will find a way to read it.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 27, 2012)

Even more news that Naruto is ending.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 27, 2012)

looking forward to this. i hope oro sent him to do some missions and shit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Mmh... I'd have preferred to wait making a thread about this until we got some more information... but oh, well, no matter.
> 
> For anyone curious, all we know _for sure _at the moment is that:
> 
> ...


it would make more sense if it was about Kakashi, after all we are at a moment that involves him in the plot in the manga 

i wonder what the 2chan guys saw that made them think that its about Sasuke


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Also, the only thing Ao confirmed is that Yagura was being manipulated by an illusion.
> 
> feel free to listen to it and hear Sasuke and Kakashi there



I can't hear anything because of the music, also this interview (about RTN movie) was posting on official website. :33
Fuguki
feel free to read it [never mention sasuke (サスケ)]




Gamma Akutabi said:


> 2 different interviews



there is just one Junko Takeuchi's interview for RTN movie (posted in official website)


----------



## Zorgius (Sep 27, 2012)

ZE said:


> If Oda said: "let's make a movie about Robbin";
> you can bet Toei would follow his suggestion, that's the kind of influence artists like him and for example Toriyama have in japan.
> 
> Kishi on the other hand says he wants to make a movie about Sasuke.
> Result: his idea gets rejected.



Please stop with the flame-baiting. And while you are at it, oda can eat my dick. Lick oda's balls in One-Piece sections. Don't refer to him out of context just for some cheap thrills. Peace.


----------



## sakuranonamida (Sep 27, 2012)

I won't believe it until I have the novel before my eyes. Everytime there is a rumor abt Sasuke being in some other thing (movie namely) and I have some hope, I and Sasuke fans in general are trolled. If it's true though and it's really abt his time with Orochimaru, that would be awesome.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 27, 2012)

sakuranonamida said:


> I won't believe it until I have the novel before my eyes. Everytime there is a rumor abt Sasuke being in some other thing (movie namely) and I have some hope,* I and Sasuke fans in general are trolled*. If it's true though and it's really abt his time with Orochimaru, that would be awesome.



not just Sasuke fans, but also SS and NH fans in general are trolled by kishi


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I can't hear anything because of the music, also this interview (about RTN movie) was posting on official website. :33
> Fuguki
> feel free to read it [never mention sasuke (サスケ)]
> 
> ...


they are different interviews, i know this one too. The one that i linked is a video and this woman is Takeuchi herself. 

She clearly says it all, even if you dont know japanese you can listen and understand, unless you are deaf . 

The one you linked has nothing to do with this.


----------



## NW (Sep 27, 2012)

It ain't canon, so I don't give a shit. 



Alexdhamp said:


> Worse. Filler...


It's not canon, but it's not filler either. Learn the definiton of filler.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 27, 2012)

Fantastic. An already over exposed shit character who has already gotten way more time than he oughta get gets his own spin-off while the supporting cast continues to be cast by the way side.

Wonderful.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 27, 2012)

why does sasuke need a spin-off, is not hokage yet.....


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2012)

I am actually interested.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 27, 2012)

If this isn't a manga then....  

Hate reading just text without pictures.


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Fantastic. An already over exposed shit character who has already gotten way more time than he oughta get gets his own spin-off while the supporting cast continues to be cast by the way side.
> 
> Wonderful.


Any spin-off without Naruto should be supported because if it makes success, most likely more will come. It doesn't matter if you like the char or not, there are always people who like.

I never liked the ideia of Naruto movies and novels must be related to Naruto himself. It doesn't matter if the series has his name, there are so many enjoyable chars  that would be a waste not doing somehting with them.


----------



## bleakwinter (Sep 27, 2012)

> Sasuke to be the main character in Akira Higashiyama's new novel!



...But he's already the main character in Kishimoto's novel :


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> not just Sasuke fans, but also SS and NH fans in general are trolled by kishi



Oh please they're not talking about couples subject..you can see the Title right?!..



HK-47 said:


> Fantastic. An already over exposed shit character who has already gotten way more time than he oughta get gets his own spin-off while the supporting cast continues to be cast by the way side.
> 
> Wonderful.



Who's forcing you to read or watch?!..please you're not the only person in the world to decide..
The only novel about him and we see an objection..just selfish..Not everything should be related to Naruto's village..


bleakwinter said:


> ...But he's already the main character in Kishimoto's novel :


Completely true..


----------



## kidloco (Sep 27, 2012)

more of gay asskchickenhair emo and now in own manga???


oh no.. the world come to the end.....


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 27, 2012)

I bet Sasuke gets raped by Orochimaru.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 27, 2012)

well we know that but we dont want to read about it

only if is a manga joke or comedy, but still we dont want read about what emogay like to do wiht a snake


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 27, 2012)

kidloco said:


> well we know that but we dont want to read about it
> 
> only if is a manga joke or comedy, but still we dont want read about what emogay like to do wiht a snake



No one forcing you to read..
And if you don't want..what are you doing here?!..


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeanne and I were literally talking about this yesterday.

Can't wait to read Sasuke-Karin goodness.

Do I have a mental problem? Yes, yes I do.


----------



## G Felon (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool I'd like to see it.


----------



## Yoruhime (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm hoping at least the writing style will be decent or something.
Who am I kidding.. Sasuke as main character? Must buy!


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 28, 2012)

Seems strange, if true, that this is Sasuke's first "Solo" spinoff considering, he's had entire arcs based off him.


----------



## Norngpinky (Sep 28, 2012)

Mmmmm... This will be so awesome. Just imagining more panels on Oro and Sauce. I've been a bit too deprived of Sasuke goodness this past two years xD

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 28, 2012)

Is there an existing English translation of his previous novel?


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 28, 2012)

meh, I hope its kakashi


----------



## chidikaagu (Sep 28, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> I expect lots of angsty inner monologue and Orochimaru beings creepy.



Who is that old man in your pic?


----------



## Kusa (Sep 28, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Jeanne and I were literally talking about this yesterday.
> 
> Can't wait to read Sasuke-Karin goodness.
> 
> Do I have a mental problem? Yes, yes I do.




You mean Karin raping Sasuke ?

I am really excited about it.  but more then one month of waiting


----------



## Annabella (Sep 28, 2012)

Karin raped Sasuke?...you know I can't really blame her


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 28, 2012)

what's with the butthurt?  it doesn't affect the main series, if you dislike sasuke, just forget that you read this thread. 

think positively, if this novel is a success, other characters might get a spin-off too.

btw, there are illustrations. does that mean it has pictures, not just text?


----------



## Fay (Sep 28, 2012)

Norngpinky said:


> Mmmmm... This will be so awesome. Just imagining more panels on Oro and Sauce. *I've been a bit too deprived of Sasuke goodness this past two years xD*
> 
> Oh yeah!!



I know your feels my dear, I know them very well


----------



## eternalxpessimist (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah they're finally doing it right.

Did they realize what a shit main character Naruto is?



It's never too late.

Handle Sasuke with care Akira!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 1, 2012)

Fay said:


> Okay, NOTE to all people who do not know ichihimelove: HE. IS. A. TROLL. Everything he says is fake, so please do not believe a thing he says.


HE?!!!..
I thought him girl..


mezzomarinaio said:


> Mmh... I'd have preferred to wait making a thread about this until we got some more information... but oh, well, no matter.
> 
> For anyone curious, all we know _for sure _at the moment is that:
> 
> ...


So It could be Kakashi?!..
Will wait until we get more information..


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 1, 2012)

I managed to find a short summary of the novel posted on , E-Hon and .

Since it's the same in all three sites, I'm guessing it must be reliable...




_"Set after his fight to the death with Itachi.

Sasuke sets out on a trip, chasing the riddle of the letters written on something left behind by his dead brother.

The unknown story of his journey from 'Snake' to 'Hawk' will finally be revealed in this novel!

A Sasuke gaiden, presented here in a deluxe sleeve binding!"_


The book will be 224 pages long.

Seems like the info about the story being set during the Orochimaru years really _was_ just speculation brougth on by the word 'gaiden'...




DonutKid said:


> btw, there are illustrations. does that mean it has pictures, not just text?



Well, Kishi is listed as 'illustrator'... but that could also just be because he drew the cover.

I don't think Kishi ever illustrated a Naruto novel before... so I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if he did it this time...


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope it's not in that base the whole time.  Hopefully a quest that tests his morals.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Oct 2, 2012)

So we'll finnaly find out how Sasuke got that damn hawk, that's ok too I guess although we're talking about a Sasuke who is gearing up to be the laughing madman from the Kage summit, I'd honestly would have preferred to see something from the Oro years.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2012)

Kor said:


> There's a Jiraiya novel? Why the hell haven't I heard of this?



Is it the book Jiraiya  wrote or is it about him?


----------



## gershwin (Oct 2, 2012)

^ The Tale Of A Gutsy Ninja.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 2, 2012)

The follwoing poster also mentions about the novel. (At the bottom)


(The poster is to be given to Naruto vol.62 buyers, limited)


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Oct 2, 2012)

Judging by the newest description on Ebay this would be a great opportunity to explain the hawk, then why o why did they mention wolf in the title?


----------



## Fay (Oct 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> I managed to find a short summary of the novel posted on , E-Hon and .
> 
> Since it's the same in all three sites, I'm guessing it must be reliable...
> 
> ...





tkROUT said:


> The follwoing poster also mentions about the novel. (At the bottom)
> 
> 
> (The poster is to be given to Naruto vol.62 buyers, limited)



Wow thanks guys!!!! This is even better, I really want to know what his thoughts and feelings were when he changed so drastically !!!


----------



## gershwin (Oct 2, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Judging by the newest description on Ebay this would be a great opportunity to explain the hawk, then why o why did they mention wolf in the title?



I bet Wolf is a filler villain.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd like to see how Sasuke got his Hawk. 
I can't wait till read all those 224 pages.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 2, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> The following poster also mentions about the novel. (At the bottom)



Oh, thank you! 

I bet this is the scan that 2ch fans were talking about earlier... since it only mentions the name of the book, the publication date and that the story will be a Sasuke gaiden - finally appearing in the form of a novel.

Add to that Sasuke's picture, and you can easily get why they stopped mentioning the possibility of it being about Kakashi.



gershwin said:


> I bet Wolf is a filler villain.



Just as long as it's not another filler princess to be saved...


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, I heard about the other novels but of course this is the first one to get my attention. I hope someone fan-translates it for us or something, it might lead to the other novels being available to us too!


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 5, 2012)

So we will finally learn where the random hawk summon came from?


----------



## Fay (Oct 5, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Just as long as it's not another filler princess to be saved...





I want Sasuke to save a pretty princess pek


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2012)

I was sasuke to smile as he rides a hawk the first time


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2012)

i will buy this novel and donate it to whomever can translate it........................ yes, i am fucking serious about this......... as long as it ship to israel.......... because nothing ships to there  

90$ customs for a 1$ pen....................... FUCK YOU AMAZON.COM 

can someone tell me how to view these sites in english? 

E-Hon


----------



## ch1p (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I prefered a novel about Sasuke's years in Sound. Following a bunch of letters? I sounds like detective novel ripoff.



mezzomarinaio said:


> Well, Kishi is listed as 'illustrator'... but that could also just be because he drew the cover.
> 
> I don't think Kishi ever illustrated a Naruto novel before... so I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if he did it this time...



I'm interested in the illustrations then. :33


----------



## Selva (Oct 9, 2012)

meh, I'd have been more interested if it was about his time with Orochimaru instead.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> i will buy this novel and donate it to whomever can translate it........................ yes, i am fucking serious about this......... as long as it ship to israel.......... because nothing ships to there
> 
> 90$ customs for a 1$ pen....................... FUCK YOU AMAZON.COM
> 
> ...



Google Chrome is your friend.


----------



## Arthas (Oct 9, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> I managed to find a short summary of the novel posted on , E-Hon and .
> 
> Since it's the same in all three sites, I'm guessing it must be reliable...
> 
> ...



hmm, to be honest the one thing I really hate is that this novel is going to be remotely related to Itachi. I am still pumped for the novel though.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Oct 9, 2012)

I cannot wait for the greatness! Sauce fans everywhere shall rejoice!


----------



## Nitharad (Oct 9, 2012)

IF it is true I think it's a bad idea.

Because if it was really set during the 2 1/2 years or whatever when Sasuke is with Orochimaru then everything will be a forgone conclusion.
We know Sasuke will propably never face any serious threat, he will not develop any new Jutsus that we've never seen before, the author has to propably jump through hundred of hoops to keep Sasuke likeable and a good guy while doing missions for Oro or stuff ... and it's just a bad idea.

Of course they could just say "screw the Naruto canon" and tell their own story with the characters and world just as a setup. So it's a different continuity that tells its own story where other things happen.

But eh ... whatever. But I don't believe it.


----------



## Arthas (Oct 9, 2012)

Nitharad said:


> IF it is true I think it's a bad idea.
> 
> Because if it was really set during the 2 1/2 years or whatever when Sasuke is with Orochimaru then everything will be a forgone conclusion.
> We know Sasuke will propably never face any serious threat, he will not develop any new Jutsus that we've never seen before, the author has to propably jump through hundred of hoops to keep Sasuke likeable and a good guy while doing missions for Oro or stuff ... and it's just a bad idea.
> ...



It's apparently set after the fight with Itachi. So apparently we will learn how Sasuke got his Hawk summons at the very least.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2012)

Arthas said:


> It's apparently set after the fight with Itachi. So apparently we will learn how Sasuke got his Hawk summons at the very least.



well, we know sasuke said he had something new he wanted to try which is most likely the hawk summon. it could have happened between fighting bee and the kage arc. it may explain why sasuke almost killed his teamates when in fighting bee he would save them.


----------



## Language of Life (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know about this, but i need to look into that Jiraiya novel.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> well, we know sasuke said he had something new he wanted to try which is most likely the hawk summon.


That was Susanoo.

There are a couple of blank periods after his fight with Itachi: Taka's journey to the Lightning Country, and their recovery period after capturing Killer B's Kawarimi.

A lot of people here just assumed that there was nothing but traveling 'n lazing about, that there'd be no time for him to acquire a new Kuchiyose contract, or experiment with his ocular powers just because we don't see him with his face in the mud like Naruto; but Sasuke's passtime is *training*. Even if it's just conceptualization(which is likely, considering his talent, and the Sharingan), some training can be done even during periods of travel, or rest.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm actually very interested in this novel and I can't even call myself a hardcore Sasuke fan.

What I'm interested in is 224 pages is very impressive for a light novel. I don't even think this can be considered as "light".

Also Sasuke -let's be honest here- a complex character from outside. He hides his emotions and thoughts very well. He is probably the most unpredictable character in the series. In the novel we can get his thoughts and his feelings regarding to people around him to an extent. I sometimes wish some characters had novels about them and Sasuke is one of those.

I hope it won't go wasted.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 13, 2012)

Sasuke would have made a good secondary character, he is too bland to be a main character.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2012)

I think stoic characters are good secondary characters in the _visual media_.
For literature they make good pratagonists because they hide too much and novels allow you to enter their mind.Mangas, comic books, movies really don't allow that much.
Novel is one of the best ways to explore Sasuke's character imo.


----------



## Addy (Oct 18, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm actually very interested in this novel and I can't even call myself a hardcore Sasuke fan.
> 
> What I'm interested in is 224 pages is very impressive for a light novel. *I don't even think this can be considered as "light".*
> 
> ...



depends on how many words can fit in japanese compared to english. for example, one page of english may equal two pages in japanese.





Moon~ said:


> I think stoic characters are good secondary characters in the _visual media_.
> For literature they make good pratagonists because they hide too much and novels allow you to enter their mind.Mangas, *comic books*, movies really don't allow that much.
> Novel is one of the best ways to explore Sasuke's character imo.



you would be surprised by the amount of comic books that do that  

take Rorschach for example. the first few pages of "the watchmen" are just his thoughts.



Sygurgh said:


> Sasuke would have made a good secondary character, he is too bland to be a main character.



i won't say bland. rin is bland. sasuke may be bitchy at sometimes and makes no sense at other times but he aint bland.


----------



## jajanken (Oct 18, 2012)

I herd Sauce getz Bankai


----------



## Drums (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that Sasuke's gonna get a novel. But I'd have liked it better if it was Kishi writing the plot. But Im gonna take this just the same. 



gershwin said:


> ^ since he is a main character?
> 
> Jiraiya novel is not about Jiraiya, guys. Its the book about Gutsy Ninja that converted Nagato.



Oh, nice. I'd love to read that then, I think that's even more interesting than just a novel devoted to Jiraya. This book has a lot of history.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 21, 2012)

This was from latest Jump.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 21, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> This was from latest Jump.



Sasuke is here so different drawn.He looks very realistic.Whats up with his lips ?


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> This was from latest Jump.



that is sasuke's reaction to the new movie 

"this fall...... sasuke sets with us in an interview about his experience working on road to ninja movie. 

sasuke: i have never felt so gay in my life..... and that is saying something!"


----------



## Annabella (Oct 21, 2012)

^ loll 



Villain said:


> Sasuke is here so different drawn.He looks very realistic.Whats up with his lips ?



I like the drawing, I think the artist wanted to give him a mean look. 

His lips look fine to me, what's wrong with them?


----------



## Kusa (Oct 21, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> ^ loll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like as if he makes a duckface to me


----------



## Annabella (Oct 21, 2012)

Villain said:


> It looks like as if he makes a duckface to me



 maybe he's pouting? He's a moody little girl when he wants to be


----------



## gershwin (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol typical male model lips 


If it Kishi who drew him i wonder?


----------



## Kusa (Oct 21, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> maybe he's pouting? He's a moody little girl when he wants to be



Maybe


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2012)

regardless, i like seeing different stylistic renditions of characters


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 21, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> This was from latest Jump.



Thank you! 

It's another advertisement for the novel, though it doesn't really say anything new... it mentions the title and price of the book, says that it will be released on November 2nd and that it will be written by Akira Higashiyama.

Oh, and this:

_"Sasuke and Itachi's story finally revealed!"_


By the way, E-Hon just changed their official product summary:

_"After his death, Itachi left something behind for Sasuke. In order to solve the riddle written on his brother's medicine bag with some leftover eyedrops, Sasuke sets out on a journey...

A passionate work about the unknown story of the popular character Sasuke, written by Ooyabu Haruhiko prize winner Akira Higashiyama!"_


P.S. Okay, so I did a brief google research... seems like in 2009 Akira Higashiyama was awarded the Ooyabu Haruhiko crime fiction prize for his novel 'On the roadside'.

Here's the happy winner:



From here.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 21, 2012)

LOL i can't take that description of the novel seriously. its too lulzy.


----------



## Fay (Oct 21, 2012)

The realistic drawing of Sauce is defs Kishi. He drew team 7 and Naruto in that same style for 2 covers in part 1 and part 2.


mezzomarinaio said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's another advertisement for the novel, though it doesn't really say anything new... it mentions the title and price of the book, says that it will be released on November 2nd and that it will be written by Akira Higashiyama.
> 
> ...



Yeeeey thank you Mezzo! All my e-love for you pek


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> LOL i can't take that description of the novel seriously. its too lulzy.



the medicine bag was OK but the eye drops are lolfull. I NEED TO SEE THIS SCENE ILLUATRATED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> that is sasuke's reaction to the new movie
> 
> "this fall...... sasuke sets with us in an interview about his experience working on road to ninja movie.
> 
> sasuke: i have never felt so gay in my life..... and that is saying something!"


LOL..he has all the right..


Villain said:


> It looks like as if he makes a duckface to me



Thought same as you ..I don't like duckface..
Cannot wait to hear more about it ..


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 21, 2012)

Do people actually purchase/read Naruto novels?

Wow.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 21, 2012)

People are bitching that a spin-off won't be successful -  but I point you all to Rock Lee 

anyway, on-topic - it sounds like it would be a really good read. Translators need to get on this


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 22, 2012)

its quite close now


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Do people actually purchase/read Naruto novels?
> 
> Wow.



halo, assassin's creed, and I think several other games have novels.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 22, 2012)

Doesn't Sasuke have his own perfume now? He's officially a model


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, so I think I might have translated the eye drops part a little awkwardly... since so many people seem convinced that the message was written WITH them. XD

Naturally, I meant to say that Itachi left Sasuke a medicine bag with some leftover eyedrops either _inside_ or _near_ it.

The summary actually used the word 'and', but I didn't translate it like that because it made it sound like the message was written on _both_ the bag and the eyedrops... 



Addy said:


> the medicine bag was OK but the eye drops are lolfull. I NEED TO SEE THIS SCENE ILLUATRATED!!!!!!!!!



Here's how Mutsumix took the summary, just to get the idea (though of course it's only her reaction to the spoilers as a fan, not anything official):


I guess the sharingan must make your eyes dry... XD


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Doesn't Sasuke have his own perfume now? He's officially a model



sasuke is a franchise now


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 22, 2012)

The Oro thing would've been interesting. This not at all.





cosmovsgoku said:


> People are bitching that a spin-off won't be successful -  but I point you all to Rock Lee


Rock Lee is a decent character.


----------



## Annabella (Oct 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Here's how Mutsumix took the summary, just to get the idea (though of course it's only her reaction to the spoilers as a fan, not anything official):
> 
> 
> I guess the sharingan must make your eyes dry... XD



aww this pic is so cute 
Yeah it's probably the sharingan that makes them dry. I think Obito used eyedrops too


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> The Oro thing would've been interesting. This not at all.Rock Lee is a decent character.



even if SD was about sasuke, it would still work because it is comedy based.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> even if SD was about sasuke, it would still work because it is comedy based.


Oh well maybe in that case.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 22, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Do people actually purchase/read Naruto novels?
> 
> Wow.




If it was a novel about Itachi you would have wanted to read it too.


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2012)

Villain said:


> If it was a novel about Itachi you would have wanted to read it too.



it has itachi in it so that should be reason enough


----------



## Fay (Oct 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Doesn't Sasuke have his own perfume now? He's officially a model



If only he was real  I'd be his number 1 groupie


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 22, 2012)

^You make me sick.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 22, 2012)

won't it be weird for kishimoto to be drawing his naruto characters but not be writing the story.


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Oct 22, 2012)

The true story of what happened during the timeskip between Sasuke and Orochimaru will be heavily censored.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG!  WTF?


----------



## Frosch (Oct 22, 2012)

meh there needs to be a senju novel

Stories of weak uchiha are ugly and emo uchiha are even uglier


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2012)

a senju novel would consist of how big the main character's wood is


----------



## General Mael Radec (Oct 23, 2012)

first word in the novel "Hatred" I bet my cardboard kitty on that.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 23, 2012)

I like it when stories fit into the timeline (I'm looking at you, Obito  ).


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 23, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So we will finally learn where the random hawk summon came from?


If the novel is set during the time-skip, I doubt it; there were many fights where Sasuke could have summoned his hawk before facing Danzou, most notably the one against the flying Deidara. Tobi also expressed surprise when Sasuke showed off his pet, which I bet was new. (Moreover, his group had just been called 'Taka' (Hawk).)


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2012)

^ actually the novel is set between after fighting killer bee and before the kage summer arc.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 23, 2012)

We need n itachi novel written by kubo


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Oct 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> ^ actually the novel is set between after fighting killer bee and before the *kage summer arc*.



I'd be interested in reading _it_.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> it has itachi in it so that should be reason enough



Sasuke is also a good reason enough.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 24, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> meh there needs to be a senju novel
> 
> Stories of weak uchiha are ugly and emo uchiha are even uglier



No one forced you to enter or to read it ..
I don't know what's really ugly? ..cannot you be more fair?!..


----------



## Addy (Oct 24, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We need n itachi novel written by kubo



the cover would have itachi's face on aizen's body.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 24, 2012)

Fay said:


> If only he was real  I'd be his number 1 groupie



imagine the fangirl fights

i would cosplay as Orochimaru and go after him screaming that i want his body


----------



## Revolution (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine the fangirl fights
> 
> i would cosplay as Orochimaru and go after him screaming that i want his body



video or it didnt happen


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 24, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> video or it didnt happen


unfortunately it didnt, because he isnt real 


they should make an internet campaign to track a real guy who looks like Sasuke, i bet he would become famous worldwide 




When i saw the movie "we need to talk about kevin", i thought that this guy could fit his looks. The fun part is that he is a psychopath archer. Check 1:03


----------



## Annabella (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> unfortunately it didnt, because he isnt real
> 
> 
> they should make an internet campaign to track a real guy who looks like Sasuke, i bet he would become famous worldwide
> ...


----------



## Revolution (Oct 25, 2012)

Certainly have the shadows and the lighting right.  I do not believe Sasuke is the sociopath he acted like when he shot Karin.  .  .  we shall see.


----------



## gemadog7 (Oct 25, 2012)

Noooo I hate Sasuke.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 25, 2012)

It seems like it will be quite an interesting read. I'll need to reread that part of the manga to properly get a grasp on when it takes place, though, as I doubt the novel will ever be translated.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 25, 2012)

From Ohana:


*Spoiler*: __ 



22 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/10/25(木) 02:52:26.02 IDDPIMRZPP 

11/2 金曜 
サスケ外伝解禁！！ 

サスケとイタチの死闘から、鷹を名乗るまでの空白の時間が小説に！！ 
己の復讐を果たした後、兄の遺品を頼りに訪ねた　狼が哭く　という里でサスケが巻き込まれた事件とは！？ 

迅雷伝　狼が哭く日



_November 2nd, Friday - The release of a Sasuke gaiden!

The blank period set between Sasuke and Itachi's battle to the death and the time when Sasuke decided to call himself a hawk was turned into a novel!

After achieving his revenge, Sasuke gets involved with a village known as 'The Wolf Howling' - that he visited by relying on something left to him by his dead brother!? 

'The Thunder Chronicles - The Day when the Wolf Howled'_


Mmmmh... since this mysterious wolf now appears related the village, perhaps a better translation would be something like 'The Thunder Chronicles - The Day of The Wolf Howling'...? Ah, whatever... we'll see once it gets released.


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2012)

yes I have this novel is a detective novelist right? imagine sasuke talking like rorschach.


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> It seems like it will be quite an interesting read. I'll need to reread that part of the manga to properly get a grasp on when it takes place, though, as I doubt the novel will ever be translated.



we will be lucky if we get a detailed summary of this novel 

but I must see the illustrations!!!!!!!


----------



## gershwin (Oct 25, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The blank period set between Sasuke and Itachi's battle to the death and the time when Sasuke decided to call himself a hawk was turned into a novel!


Lol i wonder what blank period? I thought between him learning the truth from Tobi and renaming his team to "Hawk"  at most few hours passed


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> It seems like it will be quite an interesting read. I'll need to reread that part of the manga to properly get a grasp on when it takes place, though, as I doubt the novel will ever be translated.





gershwin said:


> Lol i wonder what blank period? I thought between him learning the truth from Tobi and renaming his team to "Hawk"  at most few hours passed



maybe the novel takes over the course of a week?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's a bigger version of the novel advertisement that was published in the latest issue of Jump:


Looks like that image really _was_ the cover of the book... well, either that or the deluxe sleeve binding.

P.S. The writings on the page are just the summary that I already translated.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Here's a bigger version of the novel advertisement that was published in the latest issue of Jump:
> 
> 
> Looks like that image really _was_ the cover of the book... well, either that or the deluxe sleeve binding.
> ...



i still can't believe kishi actually drew that


----------



## Kusa (Oct 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> i still can't believe kishi actually drew that



why can't you ?


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2012)

Villain said:


> why can't you ?



it is like something from those old senin manga trying to make the characters look realistic 

it is still well done though!!!!


----------



## Annabella (Oct 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Here's a bigger version of the novel advertisement that was published in the latest issue of Jump:
> 
> Looks like that image really _was_ the cover of the book... well, either that or the deluxe sleeve binding.
> P.S. The writings on the page are just the summary that I already translated.



So that is the cover! The artwork is different to Kishi's usual style but I still think it looks good, even better when it gets coloured in. I really hope the book gets translated now   I'd really like to buy it.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2012)

the village of the howling wolf?


10$ on a wolf girl or werewolf


----------



## jacamo (Oct 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Here's a bigger version of the novel advertisement that was published in the latest issue of Jump:



damn... thats pretty cool



mezzomarinaio said:


> _November 2nd, Friday - The release of a Sasuke gaiden!
> 
> The blank period set between Sasuke and Itachi's battle to the death and the time when Sasuke decided to call himself a hawk was turned into a novel!
> 
> ...



i really want to read this now


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Here's a bigger version of the novel advertisement that was published in the latest issue of Jump:
> 
> 
> Looks like that image really _was_ the cover of the book... well, either that or the deluxe sleeve binding.
> ...



DAMN! That looks a-m-a-z-i-n-g! So this is what Sasuke looks like in Kishi's mind ! I think he kind of looks like that guy from final fantasy .


Addy said:


> the village of the howling wolf?
> 
> 
> 10$ on a wolf girl or werewolf



Wolf girl please 

And let's hope we have some Sasuke-Tobi chatting in the novel


----------



## Kusa (Oct 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> it is like something from those old senin manga trying to make the characters look realistic
> 
> it is still well done though!!!!



If Kishi had more time,he would probably draw evey character better then he draws them now.

Sasuke looks here really pretty and badass at the same time


----------



## Annabella (Oct 27, 2012)

Fay said:


> DAMN! That looks a-m-a-z-i-n-g! So this is what Sasuke looks like in Kishi's mind ! I think he kind of looks like that guy from final fantasy .
> 
> 
> Wolf girl please
> ...



He looks like Noctis  
I want to see Sasuke and Obito interacting in the novel too  Their relationship intrigues me.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2012)

I just want Hebi/Taka to be with him. I am afraid he will go alone on that journey


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2012)

as long as tobi is funny then yes because all tobi would talk about is RIN RIN RIN RIN VENGEANCE and other cheesy things


----------



## jojow (Oct 27, 2012)

is it confirmed now?? will it be translated to english????


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2012)

jojow said:


> is it confirmed now?? will it be translated to english????



most likely no  however, if it has decent demand then maybe online translators would do it as with other Japanese novels based on anime.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> the village of the howling wolf?
> 
> 
> 10$ on a wolf girl or werewolf



A _princess_ wolf girl / werewolf is a better bet and then at the end, Sauce isn't remembering anything that happened.


----------



## Yoruhime (Oct 27, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Here's a bigger version of the novel advertisement that was published in the latest issue of Jump:
> 
> 
> Looks like that image really _was_ the cover of the book... well, either that or the deluxe sleeve binding.
> ...



Wow, is that seriously the cover? It's kind of creepy. But cool at the same time, I guess. Does that mean all the illustrations will have a different style from what Kishimoto usually uses?


----------



## Maou Saga (Oct 27, 2012)

Because the manga doesn't focus on Sasuke enough already.
BAM. Sasuke Gaiden.

Why the hell does Kishi even try to mask his ridiculous mancrush on this guy?
He's not fooling anyone.
Him naming the manga "Naruto" was just another attempt at hiding this fact.


----------



## Addy (Oct 28, 2012)

Maou Saga said:


> Because the manga doesn't focus on Sasuke enough already.
> BAM. Sasuke Gaiden.
> 
> Why the hell does Kishi even try to mask his ridiculous mancrush on this guy?
> ...



meh, don't get your hopes up. it will most likely be as any other naruto movie. but with sasuke as MC. still, having sasuke as MC should be interesting. I mean, instead "believe in me. I will protect you", we will get a "go fuck yourself. I don't give a shot. prove to me your worth ".


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 29, 2012)

from amazon.co.jp


----------



## Fay (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome cover!!


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 29, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> from amazon.co.jp




love this cover and the level of detail on sasuke. i like how sasuke is mostly in black and white, while his eyes and every thing else is in colour. a nice contrast.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 29, 2012)

Chang explains my feelings on this

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]wXw6znXPfy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 29, 2012)

Dat cover


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> from amazon.co.jp



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmscq4C41xo[/YOUTUBE]

imagine the king in this video is sasuke


----------



## KevKev (Oct 29, 2012)

Soo wait, is most of the dialogue from Sasuke going to be 

"..."
"....?"
"...!"


----------



## Kirin (Oct 29, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> from amazon.co.jp



Awesome cover, I approve the realistic approach Kishimoto gave to his drawing. 

I wonder the reason Sasuke was awfully drawn during Kabuto's battle, he looked like a kid.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 30, 2012)

i hope that we will get the bar scene


----------



## Arthas (Oct 30, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Soo wait, is most of the dialogue from Sasuke going to be
> 
> "..."
> "....?"
> "...!"



Actually Jeanne once made a point in another thread that I agreed with. Stoic characters like Sasuke are easier to portray in novels as the writer can convey their actual thoughts.

This wouldn't/doesn't work as well in visual medium such as manga as we don't really get a chance to see/hear what Sasuke is thinking unless he has an emotional outburst which goes against his 'stoic' character.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> from amazon.co.jp



     



if someone doesnt translate this, im hiring a translator to do it


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2012)

jacamo said:


> if someone doesnt translate this, im hiring a translator to do it



at least someone buy it, scan it, then fans will translate it.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 30, 2012)

Addy said:


> at least someone buy it, scan it, then fans will translate it.



ive already bought it

delivery estimate: Nov 5 - Nov 8


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2012)

jacamo said:


> ive already bought it
> 
> delivery estimate: Nov 5 - Nov 8



really? 

can you tell me if it ships to israel and how much is shipping cost because i can't understand japanese


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

Gayest novel ever confirmed.


----------



## Annabella (Oct 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> from amazon.co.jp



Such a cool cover  I like that he's surrounded by lightning.

This better get translated I really want to read about Sasuke's feelings


----------



## jacamo (Oct 30, 2012)

Addy said:


> really?
> 
> can you tell me if it ships to israel and how much is shipping cost because i can't understand japanese



Lol i cant read japanese either... and theres a button on the right hand side that changes the language of the site to english

Amazon ship internationally so isreal should be included, but expect shipping costs to be more than double the cost of the novel itself


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Lol i cant read japanese either... and theres a button on the right hand side that changes the language of the site to english
> 
> Amazon ship internationally so isreal should be included, but expect shipping costs to be more than double the cost of the novel itself



the last time i wanted to use amazon, i wanted to but a stylist which was about 1.5 euros.... they asked me for 90 euros for shipping 

the reason why i rarely buy stuff online is the shipping cost. i am willing to pay a few bucks for shipping but not 9000% more than the cost of the product itself. i refuse to believe that sipping and handling a pen  = 90 euros 

however, i wish they sell it at least in digital format


----------



## Blaze (Oct 30, 2012)

Great you're buying it. I really want to read this if we get Sasuke inner thinking and hawk stuff that would be amazing. Given Kishi is illustrating the novel no doubt he must have approved it. I wonder if this was the novel thing he was talking about but probably could not do due to him being busy(most likely I'm wrong on that but could be possible).

Nice cover cool to see Kishi using a different style I really like it.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 30, 2012)

That cover looks really badass.This novel probably will reveal things about Sasuke we didn't know.I hope his feelings about his friends (especially about Naruto) will be shown.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> from amazon.co.jp



Awesome cover! :amazed
I hope that in the next Naruto's artbook will be included also the cover of this book. 

I will never tire of repeating that I love the realistic style of Kishimoto:


----------



## gershwin (Oct 30, 2012)

I am not fond of the cover.
No, Sasuke is beautiful, so respect to Kishi. But the whole design is so... looks like flyer.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 30, 2012)

Addy said:


> the last time i wanted to use amazon, i wanted to but a stylist which was about 1.5 euros.... they asked me for 90 euros for shipping
> 
> the reason why i rarely buy stuff online is the shipping cost. i am willing to pay a few bucks for shipping but not 9000% more than the cost of the product itself. i refuse to believe that sipping and handling a pen  = 90 euros
> 
> however, i wish they sell it at least in digital format



i know, i rarely buy anything online because of this, its ok if its local but the moment it goes international people get screwed.... it would be cool if they were offering digital versions but i dont think they are

just did the math... shipping actually cost me 3 times what the novel cost, so in total i have payed 4 times what the novel originally cost me 

oh well, i will probably scan it so someone can translate it.... or should i just scan the art and pay for a professionally done translation with guaranteed quality?




that image is full of win 

reminds me of the days when we got drawings like this


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> from amazon.co.jp


daaaaaaaamn. sasuke looks awesome! the giant cartoonish lightning kills it though. i hope kishi includes this with the last artbook so i can see it withought the garbage.


Kronin said:


> Awesome cover! :amazed
> I hope that in the next Naruto's artbook will be included also the cover of this book.
> 
> I will never tire of repeating that I love the realistic style of Kishimoto:


hell yeah. still one of my favorite spreads.


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i know, i rarely buy anything online because of this, its ok if its local but the moment it goes international people get screwed.... it would be cool if they were offering digital versions but i dont think they are
> 
> just did the math... shipping actually cost me 3 times what the novel cost, so in total i have payed 4 times what the novel originally cost me
> 
> oh well, i will probably scan it so someone can translate it.... or *should i just scan the art and pay for a professionally done translation with guaranteed quality?*


don't. as someone who has some experience with professional translators, translating an entire book will cost you hundreds of dollars. why? because if i remember right, a professional translator charges per page or every ~250 words if i remember right. at least in english. 

not to mention that:

1- it will be more authentic for the fans to translate it because i doubt a professional translator would be acquainted with the naruto lore/stories and such.

2- translations differ from one professional translator to the next so there is no "more money = better quality" and as a translator who worked at several places told me "Addy, there is no one translation".

honestly speaking, if the fan community is willing to translate it or at least summarize it, it will be 10 times better than an official translation since you will have more than one person who are all fans giving their take on the translation which will ofcourse lead to better results vs one guy who may or may not even heard of naruto and just translate what he sees with no context whatsoever. this is why i don't take Viz official translation as carved into stone. not because it is bad but if two translators online said that Viz made a mistake or said their is a better way, i will take that way over Viz.

the real question is if people would translate it


----------



## Kusa (Oct 30, 2012)

Addy said:


> don't. as someone who has some experience with professional translators, translating an entire book will cost you hundreds of dollars. why? because if i remember right, a professional translator charges per page or every ~250 words if i remember right. at least in english.
> 
> not to mention that:
> 
> ...



I am sure they would.Don't worry about that.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I'm still learning japanese. I was planning to buy the novel but, the shipping is... Too much for me. So, I wouldn't mind to try and translate some pages, if someone can get the book. Actually , the story seems pretty cool.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 30, 2012)

well if somebody manage to buy it i believe that we have enough people to translate it so, good xD


----------



## ch1p (Oct 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> from amazon.co.jp





At least the artwork will be good. I'm still on the fence for the story. Playing detective?  I still think his time at Sound would've been better.


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2012)

ch1p said:


> At least the artwork will be good. I'm still on the fence for the story. Playing detective?  I still think his time at Sound would've been better.



I agree. especially that we would know more about how he choose his team and how he learn kirin and such. however, I can understand the decision to make it about how he got the hawk. I mean think about it, sasuke pretty much decided to crush konoha..... all of it. maybe something he learned on that trip changed him so much. 


on a side note, we may see a page or panel of sasuke next chapter referencing the novel like passing over the wolf village or remembering something from it. in other words, cross promotion. the reason why this would happen and not in a movie is that this is canonical with the time line.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 30, 2012)

ch1p said:


> At least the artwork will be good. I'm still on the fence for the story. Playing detective?  I still think his time at Sound would've been better.


his time on the sound will be showed in the manga, kishi probably didnt allow the autor to try it because there must be something, Orochimaru is back for a reason


----------



## Annabella (Oct 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> his time on the sound will be showed in the manga, kishi probably didnt allow the autor to try it because there must be something, Orochimaru is back for a reason



Yes, I'm expecting some flashbacks of their time together in Sound. There's a lot of stuff that must have happened then that we still don't know about. So, it would make sense for Kishi to not allow it all to be revealed/changed in the novel.

I think we might still get some information about hebi's origins in the manga, especially since his team is almost reformed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 31, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Yes, I'm expecting some flashbacks of their time together in Sound. There's a lot of stuff that must have happened then that we still don't know about. So, it would make sense for Kishi to not allow it all to be revealed/changed in the novel.
> 
> I think we might still get some information about hebi's origins in the manga, especially since his team is almost reformed.


i agree, i could bet that we will get some Sasuke - Hebi - Orochimaru flashback


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

still, not too late to predict a werewolf.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 1, 2012)

Link removed

From the NaruSasu fc :


Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sasuke's novel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

Villain said:


> Link removed
> 
> From the NaruSasu fc :



.................................................... we gave this novel too much credit 

still, it should be.... meh, who am i kidding. i lost all interest already 

this is just naruto thinking of sasuke as a bro and other bro speeches  and borderline creepy (not gay but  creepy like obito and rin). however, sasuke is the one thinking of naruto this time. if it's not that then expect 3 villains in the novel and  a new chidori at the end of it............

god damn it akira, couldn't you have made it a hot princes with over sized boobs as the result of orochimaru's experiments? 




> When his team Hebi were investigating the occurrence, because of their skin color, they were misunderstood by the population that they were the results of a *failed scientific experimentation*
> 
> 2-It seems that the 11-years old kid was sold out to *be a guinea pig*...



yay, orochimaru being an ass 





> 3-In this novel just shows that Sasuke doesn't really know much about kanji...(wut? Sasuke is illiterate? XD)





side notes of mine:

1- timeline is like a filler episode as i was never unde rthe impression that sasuke and his team stopped for a while. granted, they got some rest but i never thought there was anything that happened like team hebi becoming taka (what was sasuke doing in the invasion arc or in the two years with orochimaru).

2- another misunderstood kid which naruto bonds with...... i mean sasuke bonds with...... sorry, i mean naruto bonds with the kid.......... 

3- the art may be pretty 

4- here fucking cheap showing us and misleading us that this happened after itachi died 


......... i am disappoint.......................... but i still want to read it for the art and oro being a shithead  well, fuck you too. that is how i feel


----------



## Annabella (Nov 1, 2012)

loll i guess there won't be any werewolf princess for our Sauce then

Also, does this mean there won't be any Obito and Sasuke interaction? 

I didn't realise the novel would cover such a vast expanse of time. 

The idea that Sasuke is illiterate  I can't believe it.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> loll i guess there won't be any werewolf princess for our Sauce then
> 
> Also, does this mean there won't be any Obito and Sasuke interaction?
> 
> I didn't realise the novel would cover such a vast expanse of time.



fuck creepy princess X sasuke hentai fanart. i want my ninja werewolf vs sasuke god damn it ............ 




> The idea that Sasuke is illiterate  I can't believe it.


 and he was the smartest in his class with the highest grades. school systems these days


----------



## Annabella (Nov 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> fuck creepy princess X sasuke hentai fanart. i want my werewolf vs sasuke god damn it ............



Loll we were both let down..thanks Akira

 It would have been fun to see Sasuke fight a werewolf.

 I'm sorry but if Sasuke is illiterate then what does this mean for the rest of their class...can anyone of them even read?


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Loll we were both let down..thanks Akira
> 
> It would have been fun to see Sasuke fight a werewolf.
> 
> I'm sorry but if Sasuke is illiterate then what does this mean for the rest of their class...can anyone of them even read?



we know naruto can read since he read that note from iruke. sasuke read the scroll so i don't how he can't read unless................ ........... orochimaru used detailed drawings of the jtusu?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2012)

Villain said:


> The story is Sasuke's Hebi timeline, while he was searching for Itachi they stopped in a village where they heard rumors that Itachi bought medical eye supplies and there they found a 11-years old kid that might have those clues. Is he investigating this or is he trying to find this remedy for eye since he also presents the same problem?



The fuck? Why does Sasuke need eyedrops for? Standard sharingan has never had problems. 



> Through this kid he also reminisces his brotherhood with Itachi, but he also calls the kid as 'usuratonkachi', is he seeing himself in that kid or seeing Naruto in him?







> When his team Hebi were investigating the occurrence, *because of their skin color*, they were misunderstood by the population that they were the results of a failed scientific experimentation



?



> 2-It seems that the 11-years old kid was sold out to be a guinea pig...



Yeah, I hope it's like Addy says and this is due to Orochimaru.



> 3-In this novel just shows that Sasuke doesn't really know much about kanji...(wut? Sasuke is illiterate? XD)



Sasuke was the first in class.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

> usuratonk*achi*



ita*chi*.

get it? clever akira, clever 


ch1p said:


> The fuck? Why does Sasuke need eyedrops for? Standard sharingan has never had problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rethinking about it, i think i am kind of excited again but not as before though. i mean, an orochimaru subplot with experiments is like porn for me.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> we know naruto can read since he read that note from iruke. sasuke read the scroll so i don't how he can't read unless................ ........... orochimaru used detailed drawings of the jtusu?


True, I think maybe its just a specific type of Kanji that Sasuke can't read then. He's supposed to be a genius, I'm sure he can read and write normally.

Also, what's strange about Hebi's skin colour? Could it be about Karin's bite marks and jugo's transformation?


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> True, I think maybe its just a specific type of Kanji that Sasuke can't read then. He's supposed to be a genius, I'm sure he can read and write normally.
> *
> Also, what's strange about Hebi's skin colour*? Could it be about Karin's bite marks and jugo's transformation?



at least akira is being more honest about the "discrimination" theme or at least tries?. i mean, you have to take a step back when your underline discrimination theme is  disguised with "girl who can predict death (shion, naruto shippuden movie)", "a kid with god powers (jins)", "icecream making machines (haku)"........ i can totally relate to the last one 

surprisingly, this would be the second time in filler that orochimaru is the cause of a discrimination based on skin color like that fish girl from part 1 filler. 

i have to admit, nice move akira  

now, if that kid is indeed like naruto and has his personality, i will chock a bitch


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol why did you come to conclusion that it has something to do with Oro?


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Lol why did you come to conclusion that it has something to do with Oro?



shut up. it is the only hope i have left for this novel 

+ it happens right after oro dies and sasuke is like "i will save the world or some shit" so.... yeah.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2012)

Never give up, Addy


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Never give up, Addy



orochimaru is  



fun fact, i am genuinely excited for the novel even if not as before....... buuuuut i will still nitpick.


----------



## SakurasIndecision (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the whole "kanji" thing doesn't mean that Sasuke can't read, but that he has to figure out a note that was left by Itachi.  Meaning the note is unclear and cryptic, not that Sasuke's illiterate.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

stop considering everything in a literal way


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> stop considering everything in a literal way


sasuke can't read your sasuke fan fics.  just accept it 


SakurasIndecision said:


> I think the whole "kanji" thing doesn't mean that Sasuke can't read, but that he has to figure out a note that was left by Itachi.  Meaning the note is unclear and cryptic, not that Sasuke's illiterate.



so sasuke can read?


----------



## Annabella (Nov 1, 2012)

Wait, Jeanne writes Sasuke fanfic?..I want to read it!! 

I initially thought of Oro too, mainly because of the 11 year old child that was sold out as a 'guinea pig' only someone like Oro could be behind something like that.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Wait, Jeanne writes Sasuke fanfic?..I want to read it!!
> 
> I initially thought of Oro too, mainly because of the 11 year old child that was sold out as a 'guinea pig' only someone like Oro could be behind something like that.



and it happened in the team hebi period. the period where the world was in shock over oro's death. we saw what happened in some of the hideouts when learn about his death. any oro controlled or affected facility would have some changes.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> at least akira is being more honest about the "discrimination" theme or at least tries?. i mean, you have to take a step back when your underline discrimination theme is  disguised with "girl who can predict death (shion, naruto shippuden movie)", "a kid with god powers (jins)", "icecream making machines (haku)"........ i can totally relate to the last one



It should chalked up to Japan being seen as racist. As such, it's uncomfortable for them to tackle such a story to begin with. Might as well treat it with some hand waving and non too seriously.



Addy said:


> shut up. it is the only hope i have left for this novel
> 
> + it happens right after oro dies and sasuke is like "i will save the world or some shit" so.... yeah.



The only thing left is if Sasuke will rely on his Hebi powers. I was always generally disappointed he dished them. I liked that Orochimaru left a lasting impression on the kid. Sasuke is a "tainted" character, since the massacre at least. Having Orochimaru's powers was a living testament to that. Furthermore, I enjoyed the fact that he didn't sit in his Susano. He had good, entertaining fights. Now? Not really.



Jeαnne said:


> stop considering everything in a literal way



I tend to agree it might be a missing part of the kanji (for example), but it's what the report says to begin with.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

this novel could fit in the time skip if you think about it. why change it to team hebi? 

i mean, it is heavily hinted that karin, sasuke, suigetsu, and juugo worked together before.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> this novel could fit in the time skip if you think about it. why change it to team hebi?
> 
> i mean, it is heavily hinted that karin, sasuke, suigetsu, and juugo worked together before.



I am unsure of that.

Jugo, I don't see him leaving the cell when he thought nothing but confinement could stop him (unless the reason why he thought so was given to the mission the novel would tell, that would be interesting to see, much more interesting than this werewolf princess 11 year old could ever hope to be and at least would fill up on backstory about a character we actually care).

However, Suigetsu was confined to the tank and loathed Orochimaru, so if he got a reprieve from it he'd certainly never go back and hey, if Sasuke had been the one to force him to he'd never went along with him later. 

Karin has no problem, we could even get the backstory over how she's so loyal to Orochimaru (which I always thought was poorly handled in the manga, so loyal and then she doesn't care, at least I hope she ratting out of the Leaf and rejoining Hebi/Taka dabbles a little on that). Also backstory so so many bites. She most likely has been tormented on that front for as long as she joined Orochimaru as a child. :\ The fact that they don't heal is even more troublesome.There must be some deep issues there.

Furthermore, we never got the real scope of what Orochimaru did in those hideouts, what was true power he had and how he managed them. I'm also pretty sure there was a love-hate thing going around with Orochimaru. They lived together for three years, they trained together, despite all the negatives there are some positives there I'm sure. Then there's Kabuto, whom Sasuke _dislikes_ blatantly (at least the fight VS him seems to imply it). I wonder how that come to be.

See, much more interesting than stupid eleven year old.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 1, 2012)

Some more information from Mutsumix's  (warning for anyone who doesn't know... Mutsumix is a GREAT ItaSasu fan, so do expect some bias).


Here's the paper sleeve on the book cover:



_"This is an untold story about the siblings. After having obtained his revenge, stuck in a black dream, in the depths of his eyes is his brother's figure from the old days... what did the little brother see in the village of the 'Howling Wolf', that he reached by relying on something left to him by his dead brother? And then, the beginning of his revenge."_

Here's the first page of the book:



Here's the paper cover of the book, once you remove the outside cover:



And here's the inside of the cover (they're all Itachi and Sasuke images from the manga):



A brief summary (though without many spoilers):

_The novel is set after Itachi and Sasuke's fight, and before the formation of Team Hawk.

By relying on something left to him by his dead brother, Sasuke visites the village of the 'Howling Wolf' - where he gets involved in some events and is convinced once again of his brother's feelings towards him; his decision to take revenge hardens.

The original characters of the book are a pair of chemist siblings, from whom Sasuke buys his brother's eye drops and medicines.

Seeing the big brother protect the younger brother, Sasuke is once again reminded of Itachi and is very pained; the two siblings reflect his own feelings, and he instinctively saves them and they sort of become friends - even eating some onigiri together in a tea house.

Apparently, in this novel Sasuke gets many 'cute' moments where he acts much more like his first part self than his second part self... but the atmosphere of the book is overall pretty dark._ 

Here are some Itachi/Sasuke tidbits from the novel that Mutsumix made sure to bookmark:



_Thinking about Itachi, Sasuke gives himself a poke on the forehead while crying.

Sasuke had apparently tried to ask Tobi where he buried his brother's corpse, but in the end he wasn't able to do it.

Instead of paying attention to the meaning of the kanji written on Itachi's medicine, Sasuke is fascinated by the fact that his brother was the one who wrote them.

Sasuke stuffs himself with his brother's favourite dish (konbu onigiri).

Sasuke asks the chemist siblings to please tell him about Itachi.

At hearing of how much Itachi was thinking about him, Sasuke starts crying. When someone remarks on his tears, he tries to brush the whole thing off.

When he thinks once again about the fact that to get the Mangekyou you have to witness the death of a loved one, Sasuke is surprised to realize that his brother knew exactly how much he loved him.

Sasuke remembers the night that Itachi cried.

After awakening the Mangekyou, Sasuke feels Itachi near him like never before. "Even if the whole world were to turn into my enemy, I'm not alone. Nii-san... I've received what you left me..." Mutsumix jokes that getting one's eyes transplanted must turn you into a yandere... XD 

After recognizing the boy in his dreams as Itachi, Sasuke can't stop his tears. "Even if you were to sever every single one of your bonds... even so, from here on after, I'll always..."

"For me, Itachi... is the only brother I've ever had."_

As you can expect, Mutsumix liked the novel very much. XD Not only because it touches a lot on Itachi and Sasuke's brotherly bond, but also because the villain was a real villain (her words) and because Sasuke shed tears and showed a lot more of his human side.


Oh, and here are some more 'general' tidbits I got from 2ch - since I still haven't been able to find a complete summary of the entire thing:

_Sasuke calls the little brother 'usuratonkachi'.

He can't read some kanji (not sure if this is in general, or because he's starting to lose his sight).

When he gets into the village, he gets told that his complexion is bad.

From afar, a little girl comments that he looks anguished - but her mother warns her not to look at him.

He doesn't react at other people's jokes.

He invites the 'little brother' character to the tea house and (together?) they eat some unappetizing dango.

He tries to pretend that he isn't looking at the meal set out in front of him and refuses to touch it with various excuses - but in the end, he eats with great vigor.

He requests some okaka onigiri, but comments that they need more seasoning._

So... on the whole, everyone is saying that Sasuke acts much more like his first part self than his second part self in the novel - being very kind to the siblings and having many 'cute' scenes with them... those kinds of things. But that the novel is in general pretty dark, with people dying and stuff.

Oh, and one commenter said that Juugo gets one line. XD


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Here's the first page of the book:



Awww, awww. I said th.is would be great for artwork, I am not disappointed.



> Thinking about Itachi, Sasuke gives himself a poke on the forehead while crying.







> Sasuke had apparently tried to ask Tobi where he buried his brother's corpse, but in the end he wasn't able to do it.







> Sasuke stuffs himself with his brother's favourite dish (konbu onigiri).







> At hearing of how much Itachi was thinking about him, Sasuke starts crying. When someone remarks on his tears, he tries to brush the whole thing off.



This is a bit too much. 



> When he thinks once again about the fact that to get the Mangekyou you have to witness the death of a loved one, Sasuke is surprised to realize that his brother knew exactly how much he loved him.







> After recognizing the boy in his dreams as Itachi, Sasuke can't stop his tears. "Even if you were to sever every single one of your bonds... even so, from here on after, I'll always..."







> For me, Itachi... is the only brother I've ever had."



There it is. I expected this to pop up sooner or after. Classic. 



> He doesn't react at other people's jokes.







> Oh, and one commenter said that Juugo gets one line. XD





So this is going to be good because of Sasuke's character portrayal and his relationship with Itachi, but anything else is just meh? Figures.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 1, 2012)

He's crying a lot.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 1, 2012)

> Thinking about Itachi, Sasuke gives himself a poke on the forehead while crying.


 Summarizes the book perfectly.


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 1, 2012)

About the poke scene...

[YOUTUBE]7Ia-gUlu5TQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Annabella (Nov 1, 2012)

We all knew he was emotional. It's okay to cry sometimes, he's grieving.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 1, 2012)

I was to show he actually missed Itachi, even when he "hated" him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

/\ its after their fight

i like to see that he was so depressed post battle, makes his descend into darkness more real than what we got in the manga

i wanna read this ;(


----------



## Yoruhime (Nov 1, 2012)

Sappy Sasuke moments. Oh, this is going to be good.

And heyy, Itachi wearing what Sasuke wore as a genin..


----------



## Revolution (Nov 1, 2012)

Well he donned Itachi's Akatsuki robe.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2012)

no illustrations aside from a cover?

you sly bastards 

still, looks like a good a read 

but no oro


----------



## Kirin (Nov 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Some more information from Mutsumix's  (warning for anyone who doesn't know... Mutsumix is a GREAT ItaSasu fan, so do expect some bias).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




This extra information sounds a bit more interesting than the first short summary.  I am glad the novel touches topics concerning Sasuke's emotional and sentimental side that the manga usually doesn't show us explicitly.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2012)

novel is dark but cute? 

I am really intreeged as to how a lira sets such a weird combination.



> Instead of paying attention to the meaning of the kanji written on Itachi's medicine, Sasuke is fascinated by the fact that his brother was the one who wrote them.


so itachi can't write Kanji or?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 2, 2012)

I find it adorable that he cries so much.Finnaly he shows his real emotions.

I want this book even more then I did before


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This turned out just as I expected. Plus I'm surprised we get to see Part 1 Sasuke moments from Taka Sasuke :33 
Overall this sounds very good for a light novel and again I'm not surprised because Sasuke is the most suitable for a novel.

Is there a chance this gets translated by fans? Or gets animated like FMA novels?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 2, 2012)

Table of contents:

Prologue - _The end of revenge_

First chapter - _Black dream_

Second chapter - _The village of the Wolf's Howl_

Third chapter - _Reishi and Kina_*

Fourth chapter - _The kidnapping_

Fifth chapter - _The memories inside the eyes_

Sixth chapter - _Requiem_**

Epilogue - _The beginning of revenge_

* Reishi and Kina are the names of the two brothers.
** Literally, 'ritual ceremony for the repose of the dead'.


Poem at the beginning of the book:

眼に映る光なく
心に迫る声もない
行く手に道はなく
ただ人の世に吹きすさぶ
狼の如き悲しみが
あるばかり

_With no light reflecting in your eyes,
And no voice approaching your heart,
With no course to find your path,
You only rage at the human world,
The grief of a wolf
And nothing else._


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2012)

are there any other scanlationd?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> are there any other scanlationd?



Posted by _Sutol_?

Only a couple more, I'll see what I can do. ^^


P.S. From what I'm reading on 2ch, Sasuke also fights in the novel.

He fights without seeing, since one of the medicine's side effects is the loss of eyesight.

He uses Kirin too.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 2, 2012)

He fights even when he's blind..thats pretty sickpek I hope there's some artwork in the book of him using Kirin
I expected him to act a bit like his part one self. I mean they're all still Sasuke, he's just grown up.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 2, 2012)

He uses Kirin ?

Yeees, but I don't think this counts for the bet thread )


----------



## Annabella (Nov 2, 2012)

^I'm certain he'll use it again in the manga. At least that's what I hope


----------



## scaramanga (Nov 2, 2012)

> Thinking about Itachi, Sasuke gives himself a poke on the forehead while crying.


 I tried to imagine this scene and now I can't stop loling. Seriously, it sounds so stupid.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 2, 2012)

^


----------



## Annabella (Nov 2, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^



That's actually quite beautiful. He's clearly grieving in this novel.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Posted by _Sutol_?
> 
> Only a couple more, I'll see what I can do. ^^
> 
> ...


holy shit  what about the hawk summon.

akira just became my 4th god


----------



## Hiruko93 (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope this novel will be animated in the anime! And I hope someone can translate the full book!


----------



## ch1p (Nov 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> holy shit  what about the hawk summon.
> 
> akira just became my 4th god



I expected the Hawk summon to be explained.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 2, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> I tried to imagine this scene and now I can't stop loling. Seriously, it sounds so stupid.



LOL. my thought exactly. it is supposed to be sob scene but it is hilarious imagining. *pokes his eye out*


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2012)

mayumi said:


> LOL. my thought exactly. it is supposed to be sob scene but it is hilarious imagining. *pokes his eye out*



no, poke on the forehead. not poke your eyes out 

i honestly thought it was gonna be a detective story of some sort or maybe an action heavy story but thankfully, i was wrong.

now, who are the villains and how does sasuke get the king hawk summon?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 2, 2012)

page 10


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2012)

Villain said:


> page 10



is that sasuke smiling?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 2, 2012)

Villain said:


> page 10



Oh, so it's the _little_ brother that Sasuke calls 'usuratonkachi'! 

Anyway - since the novel had no illustrations of the two siblings, the artist decided to give them a design of her own. The little one is Kina, the older one Reishi.

According to the fanart, Kina calls Sasuke 'Sasuke-san' - and he's the one who made and gave him the okaka onigiri.


----------



## SakurasIndecision (Nov 2, 2012)

Has the prior novel (Tale of a Gutsy Ninja) been fan translated?  How much hope should I have that this will be translated?  *holds breath, stands on one foot*


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2012)

SakurasIndecision said:


> Has the prior novel (Tale of a Gutsy Ninja) been fan translated?  How much hope should I have that this will be translated?  *holds breath, stands on one foot*



to be fair,  I dont think the last novel had even a thread if I remember right


----------



## gershwin (Nov 2, 2012)

SakurasIndecision said:


> Has the prior novel (Tale of a Gutsy Ninja) been fan translated?  How much hope should I have that this will be translated?  *holds breath, stands on one foot*


Thats all i have found 
Izanami here


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2012)

Interesting, I'd like to take a look if it's possible


----------



## Annabella (Nov 2, 2012)

Villain said:


> page 10


So cute I'm guessing the last drawing is Itachi smiling? The piggy back is just perfect


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 2, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I'm guessing the last drawing is Itachi smiling?



No... it's the author's design for Reishi, the older brother.



gershwin said:


> Izanami here



_As eveyone knows, the human body has 7 meatuses in his head, if you take mouth, nose,
ears and eyes as one. Konton however had none of these.
' How about making him every day a new meatus on his head. ? ' Shuku and Kotsu thought.
When they descided this, they started drilling holes in 7 days into Konton's head.
At the 7th day, Konton finally died._


----------



## mayumi (Nov 2, 2012)

SakurasIndecision said:


> Has the prior novel (Tale of a Gutsy Ninja) been fan translated?  How much hope should I have that this will be translated?  *holds breath, stands on one foot*



My sig(the second spoiler button) has a picture from the gutsy ninja novel that kishi drew. jiraiya, minato and kushina. naruto's family.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> No... it's the author's design for Reishi, the older brother.


Ah! I see... I thought of Itachi because of the hair loll


----------



## Fay (Nov 2, 2012)

You guys please don't tell me this novel is ItaSasu fanservice 

Dammit where's my Sasuke x Wolf girl romance 

At least we get to read him fight I suppose


----------



## Kusa (Nov 2, 2012)

@Fay

Sasuke cries for times for *his *Itachi 




I am really glad this is not about romance.This novel is a  good opportunity to show Sasukes feelings,if it was wasted on something like romance,a direction that this manga doesn't much of and something Sasuke was never really interested in it,I would have found it really dissapointing.This novel is just a help to understand Sasukes character better.Nothing more,nothing less.


----------



## KuroNoKitsune (Nov 2, 2012)

mayumi said:


> My sig(the second spoiler button) has a picture from the gutsy ninja novel that kishi drew. jiraiya, minato and kushina. naruto's family.



Have you read that novel?


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2012)

mayumi said:


> My sig(the second spoiler button) has a picture from the gutsy ninja novel that kishi drew. jiraiya, minato and kushina. naruto's family.



really? i thought that was from the manga? 


Villain said:


> @Fay
> 
> Sasuke cries for times for *his *Itachi
> 
> ...



still, an ninja werewolf would have been awesome


----------



## Nao (Nov 2, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^


where is that from? it's so lovely and heart-wrenching.:33


----------



## Yoruhime (Nov 2, 2012)

Nao said:


> where is that from? it's so lovely and heart-wrenching.:33



From the game, Naruto Shippuuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, I believe. The game had alot of wonderful animated cut scenes.


----------



## gemadog7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol at Kishi actually putting art into Sasuke.


----------



## Plague (Nov 2, 2012)

Honestly, I don't want this series to drag on any longer. But I guess this will be a fun spin off. I'd rather see a different character though.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



even more illustrations for those interested.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 3, 2012)

yo guyz 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmmmm If kishi is involved. With the drawings of the novel. Does that mean its canon. Or is it like the whole Novel Pachi Mania with kubo giving his okay


----------



## jacamo (Nov 3, 2012)

no drawings in the novel


----------



## G (Nov 3, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Yeah...I'll pass on that. Don't need to see more of that shit character.



This.     .


----------



## jacamo (Nov 3, 2012)

the novel is actually over 200 pages long, much longer than i expected

only going to post chapter 1 for now

pending...


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2012)

jacamo said:


> no drawings in the novel



holy shizzzzzzz. sooooooooooo HDz


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 3, 2012)

jacamo said:


> yo guyz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


SCAN IT NOWWW ;_;


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2012)

jacamo said:


> the novel is actually over 200 pages long, much longer than i expected
> 
> only going to post chapter 1 for now
> 
> pending...





Jeαnne said:


> SCAN IT NOWWW ;_;


trolled by jacamo before Jeαnne even posted anything :l,ao


----------



## Kusa (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree with Jeanne.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 3, 2012)

Jac should make a PDF of the book and send to mezzo 

im getting prepared to rep the reck out of you guys for a while 




Csdabest said:


> Hmmmm If kishi is involved. With the drawings of the novel. Does that mean its canon. Or is it like the whole Novel Pachi Mania with kubo giving his okay



i believe it should be considered canon...i dont know. Lets just think that some time passed and Sasuke was doing something, i dont think Kishi will add anything to that timeline part so, its ok to consider it canon.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 3, 2012)

character intro, author's note, and some kind of pre-story.... im only guessing












chapter 1

























will include page numbers next time for clarity, but they're all in order

so... anyone know japanese?


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2012)

jacamo said:


> character intro, author's note, and some kind of pre-story.... im only guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 

can you put it in one zip folder?


----------



## jacamo (Nov 3, 2012)

^lol i dont know how

i just hope someone will translate it

there are 6 chapters in total


----------



## Kusa (Nov 3, 2012)

jacamo said:


> ^lol i dont know how
> 
> i just hope someone will translate it
> 
> there are 6 chapters in total



Thanks for posting it.

Someone will translate it,but we need to have a little bit patience,since 6 chapters are quite much.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 3, 2012)

Villain said:


> Thanks for posting it.
> 
> Someone will translate it,but we need to have a little bit patience,since 6 chapters are quite much.



oh hell yeah... this will take some time

im going to leave for now, hope the forums will help gather some japanese readers so they can translate it for us


----------



## gershwin (Nov 3, 2012)

jacamo, can you please scan color illustration of Itachi and Sasuke in the beginning? I so want to see it in good quality


----------



## Annabella (Nov 3, 2012)

jacamo said:


> character intro, author's note, and some kind of pre-story.... im only guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the first chapter!! Thank you so much Jacamo pek

I wish I could read it  but the art is beautiful, I even like the spine of the book. I don't even care if it's not in english..I need it on my shelf


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2012)

good thing i have plug in taht allows to download all image links in one click


----------



## jacamo (Nov 3, 2012)

gershwin said:


> jacamo, can you please scan color illustration of Itachi and Sasuke in the beginning? I so want to see it in good quality



its in black and white


----------



## gershwin (Nov 3, 2012)

^ ?
um...i mean this


----------



## Yoruhime (Nov 3, 2012)

jacamo said:


> no drawings in the novel



Thank you for the scans! 

But d'aww, there's no additional illustrations that go along with the story? It would have been nice to see some Sasuke moments drawn out visually.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Jac should make a PDF of the book and send to mezzo
> 
> im getting prepared to rep the reck out of you guys for a while
> 
> ...



best way to know if kishi does mention something from the novel in the manga


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 3, 2012)

The first part is about...Tobi and all that stuff about Sasuke asking for Itachi?

Not sure...

Nice illustrations by the way!


----------



## jacamo (Nov 3, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^ ?
> um...i mean this



ha... for some reason i missed that one


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 3, 2012)

Glorious Sharingan


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 3, 2012)

damn i wanna read the book


----------



## Fay (Nov 4, 2012)

I wanna read the book too


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 4, 2012)

@jacamo can you lend me your book..I'm envying you ..
Without understanding anything..I want to have it between my arms..


----------



## Annabella (Nov 4, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> @jacamo can you lend me your book..I'm envying you ..
> Without understanding anything..I want to have it between my arms..



I wish I could understand Japanese to think people have already finished it and I can't even read it


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I wish I could understand Japanese *to think people have already finished it and I can't even read it *



This makes me quite jealous


----------



## Syko (Nov 4, 2012)

Lolwut ? **


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 4, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I wish I could understand Japanese to think people have already finished it and I can't even read it



I wish to learn it but we don't have special lessons for it at my country..


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2012)

i just do the easy bits for now

     masashi kishimoto akira higashiyama  
JIN  RAI  DEN    
    The Day The Wolf Wails
characters 

a shinobi of Hebi 
Sasuke Uchiha

a shinobi of Akatsuki 
Itachi Uchiha

a pharmacist/doctor of the village of Rokoku(≒wolf wail) 
Reishi Kodon

reishi's younger brother
Kina Kodon

(a poem ?)

theres no light to meet your eye 
theres no voice to touch your heart
theres no road ahead of you
only sadness like wolves 
that blusters over this mortal world  
is there.

prologue  The End Of The Revenge


jacamo said:


>


about sasukes thoughts before he flops down on the ground next to Itachi after the last bout.


Chapter one     Black Dream


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

More Uchiha fapping. Can't they instead sketch out Hyuuga and Senju clans?

Also Sasuke's animal has been an eagle/hawk.

So "Wolf" isn't him. Wolf is more Kakashis.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> More Uchiha fapping. Can't they instead sketch out Hyuuga and Senju clans?
> 
> Also Sasuke's animal has been an eagle/hawk.
> 
> So "Wolf" isn't him. Wolf is more Kakashis.



uchiha sells 

in other words, uchiha > senju and  hyuuga


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> uchiha sells
> 
> in other words, uchiha > senju and  hyuuga


Actually Neji is a bigger genius than Sasuke. But he was neglected because Kishi wanted to fap lots to Uchiha.

At the time Sasuke learned Rakiri who Kakashi showed him, Neji had achieved pretty much all techniques of Hyuuga. And it seems he did all that by himself.

Later Sasuke learned Chidori Nagashi and other techniques probably by himself or with help of Orochimaru. We can be certain he achieved those techniques mostly by himself. However, he learned these techniques during timeskip. Where as Neji had learned his techniques before timeskip.


So who do i think is a bigger genius? Neji or Sasuke? Neji of course.

Sasuke is asspull. We're talking about a Susano that tears off your body and feeds off your soul - yet he constantly uses it.

Point: If Neji had as much development as Sasuke - he would be a god pretty much.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 4, 2012)

So... a little question.

Should we open a thread dedicated specifically to the translation of this novel - so that the various chapters may be easily found and read without people having to search this thread page by page...?

P.S. I'm translating the prologue right now, for anyone interested... but of course it will take me some time. XD


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2012)

in the Naruto Translations section perhaps?

@mezzomarinaio tell me if u see any weird terms/wording.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2012)

Olympian said:


> I missed that, what episode was that?
> 
> Asuma wasn`t anywhere to be seen was he.
> 
> ...





WhiteWolf said:


> Actually Neji is a bigger genius than Sasuke. But he was neglected because Kishi wanted to fap lots to Uchiha.
> 
> At the time Sasuke learned Rakiri who Kakashi showed him, Neji had achieved pretty much all techniques of Hyuuga. And it seems he did all that by himself.
> 
> ...



no, what I mean is "uchiha =money" which is why uchiha sells and hyuuga not


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2012)

link tot he translation thread


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 4, 2012)

All right, done. 





takL said:


> @mezzomarinaio tell me if u see any weird terms/wording.



Thank you very much, I'll be sure to ask you! 

(As a matter of fact, I've already got a little doubt... does '雨煙' refer to the mist rising from the flames after they come into contact with the rain, or what? XD)


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 4, 2012)

lol... Whats this about Part 1 Neji being a genius while Part 1 Sasuke isn't?

Well, which one of them pierced Naruto's lung...?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> lol... Whats this about Part 1 Neji being a genius while Part 1 Sasuke isn't?
> 
> Well, which one of them pierced Naruto's lung...?



neji: destiny and shit.
naruto: uppercut 

sasuke: hatred and shit.
naruto: upper...... *pukes bloods*.... oh my god....... someone.... ambulance...... PLEASE


----------



## Annabella (Nov 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> no, what I mean is "uchiha =money" which is why uchiha sells and hyuuga not



It's true that Uchiha sell well. Sasuke's perfume already sold out..I guess if they ever made one based on Neji it would do equally as well


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> All right, done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess so. its the steam of rain perhaps.

*Spoiler*: __ 



~の如き　is read as ~no gotoki  which means "like ~/as if~"




i havent finished the book but im guessing this book is about why sasuke chose to revenge itachis death on konoha over itachis wish.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 5, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Actually Neji is a bigger genius than Sasuke. But he was neglected because Kishi wanted to fap lots to Uchiha.
> 
> At the time Sasuke learned Rakiri who Kakashi showed him, Neji had achieved pretty much all techniques of Hyuuga. And it seems he did all that by himself.
> 
> ...



Way to over exaggerate things bro. We saw what Susanoo did to him in the Danzo fight and in the kage summit.

And remember even the greatest genius in the universe is as nothing to an Uchiha, Neji is literally trash compared to Sasuke.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 5, 2012)

Neji should've died against Kidomaru...


RIP to the Sound 5 btw.


----------



## SakurasIndecision (Nov 5, 2012)

takL said:


> i havent finished the book but im guessing this book is about why sasuke chose to revenge itachis death on konoha over itachis wish.



Oh, brilliant!  I hope it does justify or at least illuminate his choice.  I've always felt this could use a little more fleshing out.  I understand why he'd want to avenge Itachi, but taking out the whole village felt excessive--Sasuke is a character who deals in extremes, but I'd really love to see how he got from Point A to Point B with this decision. 

Thank you so much for your work on the translation!


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 5, 2012)

The manga made it rather clear how he went from snake to hawk.... or so I thought...

wont' be buying this, got better things to do. Will read the stuff kishi puts out if he does though


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 5, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Actually Neji is a bigger genius than Sasuke. But he was neglected because Kishi wanted to fap lots to Uchiha.
> 
> At the time Sasuke learned Rakiri who Kakashi showed him, Neji had achieved pretty much all techniques of Hyuuga. And it seems he did all that by himself.
> 
> ...



Come on Neji works at it alone and arrives at exactly the techniques his uncle, who was taught by the clan, uses?

Really ?

It's obvious he's a genius but he most likely reverse engineered the tecniques when they wouldn't teach him, this is different from inventing something from whole cloth.

It's still a great feat but it's not what you're making it out to be.



Addy said:


> neji: destiny and shit.
> naruto: uppercut
> 
> sasuke: hatred and shit.
> naruto: upper...... *pukes bloods*.... oh my god....... someone.... ambulance...... PLEASE



QFT will rep once I can.


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeefus said:


> The manga made it rather clear how he went from snake to hawk.... or so I thought...
> 
> wont' be buying this, got better things to do. *Will read the stuff kishi puts out if he does though*


you mean the manga itself or??


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> I wish to learn it but we don't have special lessons for it at my country..



There are various websites giving you basic lessons for free.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 10, 2012)

so, how is chapter 1 translation going


----------



## verduistering (Nov 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> chapter 1



Thanks for these! I still have to wait 2 weeks for my copy to arrive () so this is great~

As thanks, here's my summary of chapter 1:

--------------------
_CHAPTER 1

Sasuke is dreaming. He's standing in a dark forest. There's a red moon in the sky. Weird beasts try to attack him. He throws a kunai at them and they disperse into dozens of ravens. Then, a young masked boy appears. The boy and Sasuke exchange words. The boy questions Tobi's motives. "Why didn't Tobi tell you about Itachi earlier? If he had, you wouldn't have had to kill him. It's clear Tobi wanted to make your hatred grow." It seems the boy wants Sasuke not to trust Tobi. Sasuke asks if this is a dream. The boy neither denies nor affirms this. He says they're at the bottom of Sasuke's consciousness. The boy's last words are: "Remember: I am you, I am Itachi, I am the single witness who saw the rise and fall of the Uchiha Clan." The boy disperses in countless ravens and the dream ends. 

Sasuke wakes up, dazed. He thinks about Itachi and his last words. Sasuke falls asleep again. This time he dreams that Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi are laughing at an injured Itachi. He can't get them to stop. 

He wakes up again. Tobi is there now. Tobi says he and Zetsu buried Itachi (after salvaging his eyes first.) Tobi hands over Itachi's eye-drops. Sasuke uses one and they really do help. They exchange words about Tobi's goal. Tobi goes on about how "justice" kills dozens. It kills more than "hatred" ever could. Sasuke knows Tobi is using sophistry but part of Tobi's words appeal to him. Tobi starts to leave (to let Sasuke rest) but first hands him over a scrap of paper. 

It's a receipt (of the eye medicine). It has the characters "狼哭の里" (Howling Wolf Village) on it. Apparently it's a neutral village that mastered some kind of fire powder to protect itself. Sasuke decides to go to this village and find out more about Itachi's disease. Tobi said it was a fatal disease. If this turns out true, then it means at least some of Tobi's words are true. If it turns out Itachi had no deadly disease, then it means Tobi is lying and is just glorifying Itachi's death to win Sasuke over. 

Sasuke tries to leave but fatigue takes over again and he falls asleep. He has no dreams this time. End of chapter 1._
--------------------


----------



## gershwin (Nov 10, 2012)

pek



verduistering said:


> _
> The boy disperses in countless ravens
> _


who is this boy i wonder


----------



## Annabella (Nov 10, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Thanks for these! I still have to wait 2 weeks for my copy to arrive () so this is great~
> 
> As thanks, here's my summary of chapter 1:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!!It's just the first chapter but this summary is really interesting. I wonder if he'll find out more about Itachi's disease. He still seems to be conflicted about whether or not to believe Tobi. It's nice to have an insight into Sasuke's pysche.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

> "Why didn't Tobi tell you about Itachi earlier. If he had, you wouldn't have had to kill him. It's clear he wanted to make your hatred grow." *It seems the boy wants Sasuke not to trust Tobi. *Sasuke asks if this is a dream. The boy neither denies nor affirms this.


first chapter and i already have a favorite character............. damn, this akira guy is good 



> This time he dreams that Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi are laughing at an injured Itachi.


 konoha are dicks 



> Apparently it's a neutral village that mastered some kind of fire powder to protect itself.


 sasuke wields guns 



> Sasuke decides to go to this village and find out more about Itachi's disease. Tobi said it was a fatal disease.


 so will sasuke finally kill tha bitch who gave itachi the ninja aids? 


gershwin said:


> pek
> 
> 
> who is this boy i wonder



it is the itachi that lives within each one of us


----------



## Annabella (Nov 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> first chapter and i already have a favorite character............. damn, this akira guy is good
> 
> konoha are dicks
> 
> ...



I think the boy is Sasuke's conscious, telling him to question to Tobi's motives.

Hopefully the aids bitch gets killed


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Thanks for these! I still have to wait 2 weeks for my copy to arrive () so this is great~
> 
> As thanks, here's my summary of chapter 1:
> 
> ...



Thanks..

I think it's good that Sasuke didn't believe Tobis words so fast.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I think the boy is Sasuke's conscious, telling him to question to Tobi's motives.


well it is obvious. however, SEEING sasuke thinking that is what i thought kishi would do. i can't blame many readers hating sasuke. we can't see what he is thinking. up until recently that is with the "who am i" shtick. 



> Hopefully the aids bitch gets killed



but what if.......... itachi was the one who gave her aids? dun dun duuuuuuuuuuuun :amazed


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> well it is obvious. however, SEEING sasuke thinking that is what i thought kishi would do.* i can't blame many readers hating sasuke. we can't see what he is thinking.* up until recently that is with the "who am i" shtick.



 Actually his actions made it somehow obvious what he was thinking.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> well it is obvious. however, SEEING sasuke thinking that is what i thought kishi would do. i can't blame many readers hating sasuke. we can't see what he is thinking. up until recently that is with the "who am i" shtick.
> 
> 
> 
> but what if.......... itachi was the one who gave her aids? dun dun duuuuuuuuuuuun :amazed


Kishi makes it hard for us to figure him out so it's good that this novel gives us more of an insight into Sasuke's thought processes leading up to his decision to crush Konoha. 

Dat Itachi he just couldn't help himself.


----------



## verduistering (Nov 10, 2012)

You're welcome~

I've added the boy's last words to Sasuke to my summary:
"Remember, I am you, I am Itachi, I am the single witness who saw the rise and fall of the Uchiha Clan."


----------



## gershwin (Nov 10, 2012)

Uchiha spirit 

Dreams drived Sasuke crazy  Why would Kakashi, Naruto and Sakura laugh? His opinion on them is surprisingly low.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 10, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Uchiha spirit
> 
> Dreams drived Sasuke crazy  Why would Kakashi, Naruto and Sakura laugh? His opinion on them is surprisingly low.



Sasuke's dreams of the Konoha lot are more like nightmares 
Now I'm thinking the boy represents justice for the clan.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

verduistering said:


> You're welcome~
> 
> I've added the boy's last words to Sasuke to my summary:
> "*Remember, I am you, I am Itachi, I am the single witness who saw the rise and fall of the Uchiha Clan.*"



itachi is everyone and everyone is itachi 

joking aside, i love the way akira writes!!!!!!! really hoping kishi alludes to this novel in canon. maybe then it would be adapted into  a manga or better yet, a 5 or 6 tv episodes


----------



## verduistering (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe I should add my summary to the Novel Translation Thread (the one in your sig)?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, I'm really liking this so far! Silent characters are so hard to portray in the manga format. I think this novel will be really great for Sasuke!


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Uchiha spirit
> 
> Dreams drived Sasuke crazy  *Why would Kakashi, Naruto and Sakura laugh? *His opinion on them is surprisingly low.



well, i hate going all symbolic on ya but..... i think kakashi sakura and naruto represent konoha or senju or most likely the *three elders*, the ones who oppressed uchiha. laughing symbolizes *tricking *itachi. we know sasuke's most important bonds from konoha are team 7. we also know that sasuke never saw the elders at that point in time. seeing that the elders are affiliated with his most important bonds, he confused them with the elders themselves. thus, it isn't team 7 laughing at itachi suffering. sasuke is thinking of  the elders and *konoha in general *mocking and tricking itachi and the *uchiha clan*. + if the little boy is "itachi and sasuke" as he claims then konoha is not just laughing at uchiha. they are laughing at sasuke too since he was also tricked by konoha.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Maybe I should add my summary to the Novel Translation Thread (the one in your sig)?



i actaully asked the guy who made that thread if i could post a quote of your post there. i am waiting for response. however, i don't think there is a problem since the translation thread more than one translator including another member "takL". so i would recommend posting it but in spoilers stating that it is a *summery *


----------



## verduistering (Nov 10, 2012)

^ OK. Thanks

Also, the laughing part reminded me of this chapter. Team 7 probably represents the entire village in his dream.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

verduistering said:


> ^ OK. Thanks
> 
> Also, the laughing part reminded me of this chapter. Team 7 probably represents the entire village in his dream.



yup, akira seems to have read his material before making this novel.


----------



## sasutachi (Nov 10, 2012)

gershwin said:


> pek
> 
> 
> who is this boy i wonder



this boy should be itachi's child and his mother has ninja aids.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> this boy should be itachi's child and his mother has ninja aids.



:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Fay (Nov 10, 2012)

> This time he dreams that Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi are laughing at an injured Itachi.





I knew this novel would try to explain his behaviour against team 7 in kage summit arc pek


----------



## gershwin (Nov 10, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> this boy should be itachi's child and his mother has ninja aids.



Unborn child 

I do understand that Team 7 represents the whole Konoha/senju for him, but talking about psychology, it also speaks a lot about his strange inability to separate. Even in his dreams (subconsciously, without Tobi whispering in his ear how everyone are the same) he lumps everyone together, transferring supposed hated group`s (Danzo, elders) behavior on those who were closest to him (naruto/sakura/kakashi).


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> I knew this novel would try to explain his behaviour against team 7 in kage summit arc pek



i am honestly wondering now if kishi planned with akira for this novel since the kage arc or at least thought of expanding sasuke's character in a different medium since sasuke joined akatsuki? 


gershwin said:


> *Unborn child *


 for some reason, that sounds interesting 

and if kishi does play with this idea of "unborn" or actual, it does fit because itachi was 8 years abscent. although, his mother having aids just cracks me up. i know it is wrong bu i can';t help it 


> I do understand that Team 7 represents the whole Konoha/senju for him, but talking about psychology, it also speaks a lot about his strange inability to separate. Even in his dreams (subconsciously, without Tobi whispering in his ear how everyone are the same) he lumps everyone together, transferring supposed hated group`s (Danzo, elders) behavior on those who were closest to him (naruto/sakura/kakashi).





Addy said:


> well, i hate going all symbolic on ya but..... i think kakashi sakura and naruto represent konoha or senju or most likely the *three elders*, the ones who oppressed uchiha. laughing symbolizes *tricking *itachi. we know sasuke's most important bonds from konoha are team 7. we also know that sasuke never saw the elders at that point in time. seeing that the elders are affiliated with his most important bonds, he confused them with the elders themselves. thus, it isn't team 7 laughing at itachi suffering. sasuke is thinking of  the elders and *konoha in general *mocking and tricking itachi and the *uchiha clan*. + if the little boy is "itachi and sasuke" as he claims then konoha is not just laughing at uchiha. they are laughing at sasuke too since he was also tricked by konoha.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 10, 2012)

^ no, i read your post. it was me actually complaining about supposed depth of his bonds. Unconsciously, in his dreams, transferring hatred on those who he knows has nothing to do with itachi looks bad. Like in reality he never had a trust in his friends from the beginning, so he dreams bad about them at the first opportunity.


Uborn Itachi`s son in Sasuke`s mind, who also happens to be holy uchiha spirit, would destroy his mentality for good


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 10, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Unborn child
> 
> I do understand that Team 7 represents the whole Konoha/senju for him, but talking about psychology, it also speaks a lot about his strange inability to separate. Even in his dreams (subconsciously, without Tobi whispering in his ear how everyone are the same) he lumps everyone together, transferring supposed hated group`s (Danzo, elders) behavior on those who were closest to him (naruto/sakura/kakashi).



Sasuke is over the line here but I'd like to add two things:

in part I Kakashi knowing full well what Sasuke has gone through did say he should let his vengeance go and implicitly his family bereft of justice
in part I Naruto at the VotE I think got told the entir story, or it might have been a internal flashback, yet still wanted to force Sasuke to stay  putting his own need for Sasuke's company beyond Sasuke's need for justice
in part II after Obito explain everything to them once again Kakashi and Naruto put something else Kohona's good name over justice for the Uchiha clan

So yeah sorry T7 doesn't give a damn about any Uchiha not named Sasuke or Obito I'm not saying they would be laughing but their empathy towards them is at best nill.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 10, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Thanks for these! I still have to wait 2 weeks for my copy to arrive () so this is great~
> 
> As thanks, here's my summary of chapter 1:
> 
> ...


YEAAAAAAAA, gotta read


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Nov 10, 2012)

> Sasuke wakes up, dazed. He thinks about Itachi and his last words. Sasuke falls asleep again. This time he dreams that *Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi are laughing at an injured Itachi. He can't get them to stop.*



LOL team 7 , this show us how sasuke relationship with team 7 is really strong


----------



## ch1p (Nov 10, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> LOL team 7 , this show us how sasuke relationship with team 7 is really strong



Filler is the religion you live by.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Nov 10, 2012)

ch1p said:


> Filler is the religion you live by.



who cares it was funny  even though he even say that in canon


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 10, 2012)

it was a dream 


damn, i want to read the real thing, resumes will spoil the whole book t-t


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it was a dream
> 
> 
> damn, i want to read the real thing, resumes will spoil the whole book t-t



I will read the full translation regardless 

in fact, just reading the summary made me want to read chapter 1 even more


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> I will read the full translation regardless
> 
> in fact, just reading the summary made me want to read chapter 1 even more


i will read everything that they give me , its killing me


----------



## mayumi (Nov 10, 2012)

> Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi are laughing at an injured Itachi. He can't get them to stop.



HAHAHAHA, boy they made sasuke delusional as hell. oh yeah cause that's what team 7 would do, you nutcase. When you want to force pity down the brain of readers this is how it is written


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 10, 2012)

now you choose what you dream?


----------



## mayumi (Nov 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> now you choose what you dream?



no, it just means that's what real sasuke really thinks of them. subconscious and stuff. he views them as bad guys who would laugh at itachi. 
if sasuke really even considered this possibility, it shows how little trust he has in them even though they went to great lengths to take him back or protect him. heck he even flashbacks to team 7 when fighting bee or smiles at the naruto bridge etc.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2012)

mayumi said:


> HAHAHAHA, boy they made sasuke delusional as hell. oh yeah cause that's what team 7 would do, you nutcase. When you want to force pity down the brain of readers this is how it is written



I am gonna give akira the benefit of the doubt here as in a previous post, I do explain it


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 11, 2012)

so when can we expect more ?


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 11, 2012)

mayumi said:


> no, it just means that's what real sasuke really thinks of them. subconscious and stuff. he views them as bad guys who would laugh at itachi.
> if sasuke really even considered this possibility, it shows how little trust he has in them even though they went to great lengths to take him back or protect him. heck he even flashbacks to team 7 when fighting bee or smiles at the naruto bridge etc.



Yeah yeah Kakashi and Naruto are totally cool with Itachi that's why after learning from Tobi about his mission to stop the coup they revealed it to the village so the truth will be known oh wait they didn't do that they chose to conceal this from everyone to keep Kohona looking good.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 11, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Unborn child
> 
> I do understand that Team 7 represents the whole Konoha/senju for him, but talking about psychology, it also speaks a lot about his strange inability to separate. Even in his dreams (subconsciously, without Tobi whispering in his ear how everyone are the same) he lumps everyone together, transferring supposed hated group`s (Danzo, elders) behavior on those who were closest to him (naruto/sakura/kakashi).



It's actually a Japanese worldview that you are the product of your parents.  From birth, you are publically called only by your surname (last name) and this continues all your life.  In death, you are burried on top of your family.  To live is to be connected to your family and allegences.  

Does that explain why Sakura, Naruto, and Kakashi (who kept their allegence to Konoha) are Konoha?  "A City is people." is actually an education program I made for preschool for a college course.  Konoha _is_ Naruto, Kakashi, and Sakura.  Of Konoha, Sasuke is most familiar with his Former Team 7.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Nov 11, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Unborn child
> 
> I do understand that Team 7 represents the whole Konoha/senju for him, but talking about psychology, it also speaks a lot about his strange inability to separate. Even in his dreams (subconsciously, without Tobi whispering in his ear how everyone are the same) he lumps everyone together, transferring supposed hated group`s (Danzo, elders) behavior on those who were closest to him (naruto/sakura/kakashi).



He  probably can't seperate because Konoha and Team 7 follow the Senju's ideology,the ideology elders pretend to be following as well...not sure how to explain this..


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 11, 2012)

8Apedemak8 said:


> He  probably can't seperate because Konoha and Team 7 follow the Senju's ideology,the ideology elders pretend to be following as well...not sure how to explain this..



Actually the elders followed the ideology as well it's just that the ideology "protect the next generation" doesn't say what you should do about other people and this is the crux of the issue the Uchiha despite having served the village from it's founding were never considered part of the fold thus they were fair game.

Even Sandaime considered the Uchiha war comrades only, dude they've been living in the village from the start they're Kohona citizens not just war comrades.

The root of the problem was Tobirama who separated the Uchiha branded them "The Other".


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Actually the elders followed the ideology as well it's just that the ideology "protect the next generation" doesn't say what you should do about other people and this is the crux of the issue the Uchiha despite having served the village from it's founding were never considered part of the fold thus they were fair game.
> 
> Even Sandaime considered the Uchiha war comrades only, dude they've been living in the village from the start they're Kohona citizens not just war comrades.
> 
> The root of the problem was Tobirama who separated the Uchiha branded them "The Other".



Well said.


----------



## Addy (Nov 11, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> The root of the problem was Tobirama who separated the Uchiha branded them "The Other".



is it tobirama? 

granted, he started labeling uchiha as "the other" which is the starting point of any dangerous ideology. however, the fact is that konoha/senju continued following his orders even after death. even sandime recruited one elder who RESENTED uchiha having power and even gave power to another one (danzu) to do as he pleases with NO CONSEQUENCES. 

i don't think it is just tobirama. i think there is more to it and maybe in the manga "them" will reveal it. even sasuke questions "what started all this" after hearing tobi saying that tobirama placed them under surveillance because ONE man being the only guy who "hated" them  or at least didn't trust them makes no sens.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 11, 2012)

> so yeah, I ended up translating just the bit about the dream. The part before that has Sasuke trying to poke himself ? la Itachi, but it just doesn’t feel the same. Tears well up in his eyes, he curls up and
> _
> I was engulfed by yet another short dream.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Nov 11, 2012)

> But, I pierce through Naruto with a fist, the same with a kick where Sakura stands, a kunai only makes *Kakashi flicker like a mirage*.


kakashi is shisui


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> is it tobirama?
> 
> granted, he started labeling uchiha as "the other" which is the starting point of any dangerous ideology. however, the fact is that konoha/senju continued following his orders even after death. even sandime recruited one elder who RESENTED uchiha having power and even gave power to another one (danzu) to do as he pleases with NO CONSEQUENCES.
> 
> i don't think it is just tobirama. i think there is more to it and maybe in the manga "them" will reveal it. even sasuke questions "what started all this" after hearing tobi saying that tobirama placed them under surveillance because ONE man being the only guy who "hated" them  or at least didn't trust them makes no sens.



Yes I was oversimplifying things it's easier to pick a individual and say he's the root of the problem, but I doubt we'll ever get the Kohona populace being called out successfully, Nagato tried to do it and Tsunade just spewed platitudes at him, Sasuke might bring it up and naruto will do the same.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> I will read the full translation regardless
> 
> in fact, just reading the summary made me want to read chapter 1 even more



I liked it..I want to read more about this novel..it seems really interesting..:33
but Why did Akira picture Kakashi and the other two laugh?!..right Kishi gave him that idea ..


----------



## jacamo (Nov 15, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Thanks for these! I still have to wait 2 weeks for my copy to arrive () so this is great~
> 
> As thanks, here's my summary of chapter 1:
> 
> ...



man this is great verduistering pek huge thank for you for doing this

i really hope you can translate the other chapters as well, seeing as no one else is doing it  we dont mind if its really long, we just want all the details 

and sorry guys ive really been busy at work so i havent had time to post the other chapters yet.... (or act like an idiot in telegrams )

*i will post chapters 2 and 3 within 24 hours, definitely*


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2012)

jacamo said:


> man this is great verduistering pek huge thank for you for doing this
> 
> i really hope you can translate the other chapters as well, seeing as no one else is doing it  we dont mind if its really long, we just want all the details
> 
> ...


do it or i will kill the bunny


----------



## jacamo (Nov 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> do it or i will kill the bunny



so what will become of said bunny if i just post chapter 2? 

it is the longest chapter so.... i duno man, i duno


----------



## Annabella (Nov 15, 2012)

jacamo said:


> *i will post chapters 2 and 3 within 24 hours, definitely*



Can't wait Even if it's just chapter 2.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2012)

jacamo said:


> so what will become of said bunny if i just post chapter 2?



then i won't kill the  bunny 

i will just eat it 




> it is the longest chapter so.... i duno man, i duno


 my gun is on the bunny's head....... do you really want to kill innocent cute flufy?


----------



## Grescia (Nov 15, 2012)

I just want to know if it talks about Itachi's disease...


----------



## Immortal (Nov 15, 2012)

How cannon is this?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2012)

Immortal said:


> How cannon is this?



That is the question.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 16, 2012)

Immortal said:


> How cannon is this?



Sasuke does cool thing => not cannon 

Sasuke gets beat up => OMG so cannon


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 16, 2012)

This gets better and better :33 I can't wait for the full translation! Thanks to all translators.



Immortal said:


> How cannon is this?



It holds insight to Sasuke's character, that's all.
It's no more canon then RtN.


----------



## Addy (Nov 16, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> This gets better and better :33 I can't wait for the full translation! Thanks to all translators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RTN is an filler in filler timeline. this, on the other hand, is in canon timeline. still filler but less filler than RTN.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 16, 2012)

At least it will explain some canon stuff that was left unanswered and it seems won`t be touched in manga anymore - like Itachi`s plot aids.


----------



## Addy (Nov 16, 2012)

gershwin said:


> At least it will explain some canon stuff that was left unanswered and it seems won`t be touched in manga anymore - like Itachi`s plot aids.


yeah, like who gave itachi his plot aids?


----------



## jacamo (Nov 16, 2012)

CHAPTER 2


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 16, 2012)

that's hella long.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 16, 2012)

waiting for chapter 3 to upload 



DonutKid said:


> that's hella long.



yup... its the longest chapter in the entire book

from pages 40 to 89


i really hope people eventually translate all of this.... rather not pay a translator to do it, but i think im gona have to if i want to read everything


----------



## verduistering (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot, jacamo!


----------



## Addy (Nov 16, 2012)

jacamo said:


> waiting for chapter 3 to upload
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, you will pay hundreds of dollars  

i deal with many professional translators and believe me, it ain't cheap so don't. let the community translate it. have some patience.

i know a translator who take 10$ per page which is fine for a document but a book........


----------



## jacamo (Nov 16, 2012)

and for the bunny 

CHAPTER 3












































verduistering said:


> Thanks a lot, jacamo!



PLEASE translate this for us 

we need to know ALL the details


----------



## Addy (Nov 16, 2012)

jacamo said:


> and for the bunny
> 
> CHAPTER 3
> 
> ...



the bunny has been spared


----------



## gershwin (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a chinese translation.    
Does someone know chinese?


----------



## atduncan (Nov 16, 2012)

The story goes as such:

There was once a boy named Sasuke. He got eye raped, then learned how to eye rape. Now he is a serial eye raper.

end of ch. 3


----------



## Addy (Nov 16, 2012)

gershwin said:


> There is a chinese translation.
> Does someone know chinese?



they use emoticons so............. if we use emoticons, we may be able to communicate with them


----------



## Kusa (Nov 16, 2012)

In moments like this,I wish more then anything that I could read and understand japanese


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 16, 2012)

From this page 

Dat Sasuke (It was him, right? lol)



> ナルトのようなやつはだれからも相手にされずに、一生を終えるのだ。
> 
> だれからも相手にされないナルトか。。。それは、面白い。オレは笑った。
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 17, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> From this page
> 
> Dat Sasuke (It was him, right? lol)


wtf


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't see Sasuke reflecting on Naruto so deeply at that period in his life unless he happens to come across something that reminds him of Naruto, like Naruto bridge for example.


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I don't see Sasuke reflecting on Naruto so deeply at that period in his life unless he happens to come across something that reminds him of Naruto, like Naruto bridge for example.



it is kind of refreshing to see sasuke reflecting on naurto. at this point, we should have seen sasuke's thoughts in the manga of naruto more as much as naruto himself. this is why people view naruto's feelings of friendship to sasuke "creepy" as sasuke return the same feelings of friendship.

i think akira is writing sasuke how he should have been written. 

but i would like to see what made sasuke think of "facing anyone"? is it him reflecting on vengeance itself and facing his old friends like naruto?


----------



## Daxter (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> There is a chinese translation.
> Does someone know chinese?



No. D: I wish.

But if someone finds a Korean translation lying around, I might be able to at the very least summarise things...


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 17, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> From this page
> 
> Dat Sasuke (It was him, right? lol)



Sorry I don't understand the quote, what does Sasuke mean, besides laughing at Naruto which I approve 

And if Sasuke has his own novel finnnaly he has the time to reflect on everything Naruto,Itachi, his still un-avenged family etc


----------



## Annabella (Nov 17, 2012)

I understood the quote to mean he's decided to face Naruto(continue with his revenge), if he can't then there's no point in continuing with his life..?

and then he thinks of Naruto in the same position and finds it funny.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> There is a chinese translation.
> Does someone know chinese?



i know some. 

edit: its translated up to chapter 3 apparently

there are more than 7 posts for chapter 2. and each post has around 1500 words.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 17, 2012)

So I read google translate from chinese  

From what i understood Sasuke is thinking about collapse of ninja society - in this wolf village the time came when shinobi wasn`t needed anymore. They lost their jobs and  in conditions where the trade system became the basis, without being able to make money they fell to bottom of society (capitalism?). Shinobi were left in anger and despair. They were treated like dogs by village they served faithfully.  It happened with the wolf village - one day it can happen with Konoha. Then he think what Naruto`s reaction would be.
Sasuke is laughing and thinking about how Itachi isn`t the last victim of Konoha. Konoha`s moral is forcing people to make sacrifices, does the village value it? 

I could be totaly wrong - that google translate after all. DonutKid shoud tell


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 17, 2012)

i will try to translate the first 10 sentence or so. it has around 200-300+ words. 
the translator there really translate word for word, including dialogues or every small detail.


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> So I read google translate from chinese
> 
> From what i understood Sasuke is thinking about collapse of ninja society - in this wolf village the time came when shinobi wasn`t needed anymore. They lost their jobs and  in conditions where the trade system became the basis, without being able to make money they fell to bottom of society (capitalism?). Shinobi were left in anger and despair. They were treated like dogs by village they served faithfully.  It happened with the wolf village - one day it can happen with Konoha. Then he think what Naruto`s reaction would be.
> Sasuke is laughing and thinking about how Itachi isn`t the last victim of Konoha. Konoha`s moral is forcing people to make sacrifices, does the village value it?
> ...


i just had an idea 

orochimaru romny nominates himself to become their leader providing "jobs"..... orochimaru did say he can employ children in many ways


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 17, 2012)

here's the starting of chapter 2. 


ever since tobi's secret base is out, i headed south for 8 days and reached the sea. 
after that, i walk along the bay to continue moving south. 
the 3 consecutive peaks that i'm finding, is vaguely appearing at the end of the other side of the bay.
i continue with my journey.
although i'm having a headache, my eyes began to relax thanks to itachi's eye drops. it's just that my vision will blur once in a while, sometimes even blanking out without notice.
maybe the mangekyou sharingan is gradually rooting and forming inside my body.
when i'm walking without my conscious(don't take it too literally), i will keep thinking about itachi.
hence to distract myself, i asked any passer-by i see about the the village of wolf cry.
indeed, as i thought, the village of wolf cry had declare being a neutral years ago. and not only that, the boatman of the boat i'm taking told me this:

(dialogue)



here's the first few sentences. sasuke then engage in a conversation with the boatman after that.
its more tedious than i thought to translate.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 17, 2012)

^ Geez, having MS sounds like a party...


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 17, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> ^ Geez, having MS sounds like a party...




i think something sad happened or something in the second half of chapter 2. because like 90% of the post in this page  is tearing because of it.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> So I read google translate from chinese
> 
> From what i understood Sasuke is thinking about collapse of ninja society - in this wolf village the time came when shinobi wasn`t needed anymore. They lost their jobs and  in conditions where the trade system became the basis, without being able to make money they fell to bottom of society (capitalism?). Shinobi were left in anger and despair. They were treated like dogs by village they served faithfully.  It happened with the wolf village - one day it can happen with Konoha. Then he think what Naruto`s reaction would be.
> Sasuke is laughing and thinking about how Itachi isn`t the last victim of Konoha. Konoha`s moral is forcing people to make sacrifices, does the village value it?
> ...



Where's that quote when you need it? 

I remember Hiruzen talking about WoF and how the sacrifices are required in order for the Village to keep going.

Alas it feels more like Land of Waves arc. Sad that there's no mentioning of how shinobi system exploits the civilian population and that they ruin minor countries.

Interesting that Sasuke thinks other Konoha ninjas are victims of shinobi system. Funnily enough that's what Kakashi thinks about Sasuke.  Naruto on the other hand doesn't waste a thought on how to change things, but effectively fights to keep up status quo... 

It's almost funny to see that the ninja in this manga care for achieving peace so much, when it's war that brings them their daily bread. Without fighting - no cookies.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 17, 2012)

^Sasuke should join us at the anti WoF FC



gershwin said:


> So I read google translate from chinese
> 
> From what i understood Sasuke is thinking about collapse of ninja society - in this wolf village the time came when shinobi wasn`t needed anymore. They lost their jobs and  in conditions where the trade system became the basis, without being able to make money they fell to bottom of society (capitalism?). Shinobi were left in anger and despair. They were treated like dogs by village they served faithfully.  It happened with the wolf village - one day it can happen with Konoha. Then he think what Naruto`s reaction would be.
> Sasuke is laughing and thinking about how Itachi isn`t the last victim of Konoha. Konoha`s moral is forcing people to make sacrifices, does the village value it?
> ...


I like how we're getting an insight into the rest of their world. Sasuke can see that there's a lot of injustice in other villages too. 

He knows their flawed shinobi system can collapse and thinks shinobi could lose their jobs in Konoha..? is that how he's planning to destroy the village




DonutKid said:


> i think something sad happened or something in the second half of chapter 2. because like 90% of the post in this page  is tearing because of it.




Thanks for the translation, the only thing I can understand are their emoticons it seems something emotional happened but I don't know what..


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 17, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> ^Sasuke should join us at the anti WoF FC
> 
> 
> I like how we're getting an insight into the rest of their world. Sasuke can see that there's a lot of injustice in other villages too.
> ...



He should join it. 

What he sees is that whole group of people (shinobi) can be easily disposable when what they strive for (peace) is achieved. 

On the other hand those shinobi shouldn't be mad at all: afterall they were raised to serve their Village with their lives, so they can starve for it too. That's self-sacrifice, you know. 

I wonder at what conclusion will Sasuke arrive by the end of this book.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 17, 2012)

^ "destroy Konoha" ofc 

I also think what is described in book totally shits on manga peace theme. It seems shinobi are totaly useless when there are no enemies


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^ "destroy Konoha" ofc
> 
> I also think what is described in book totally shits on manga peace theme. It seems shinobi are totaly useless when there are no enemies



I wouldn't say it shits on the theme, but rather it takes more realistic approach (from what is presented in your translation).


----------



## Annabella (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^ "destroy Konoha" ofc
> 
> I also think what is described in book totally shits on manga peace theme. It seems shinobi are totaly useless when there are no enemies




The concept of 'peaceful ninjas' is rather contradictory..


----------



## gershwin (Nov 17, 2012)

This is reality Naruto should face. It would make his theme more developed imo.
Peace and shinobi are mutually exclusive concepts - thats true. 


Btw, someone should translate Obito`s speech. He makes a lot of sence. He taks about how the winners write history. Justice is subjective and proclaimed as such  by those who is stronger in the battle. How many people became victims of the "justice" the opposed side forced on them.


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I wouldn't say it shits on the theme, but rather it takes more realistic approach (from what is presented in your translation).



well, yes but only as weapons they are useless realistically except in wars. however,  i don't think their skills are useless compared to real worlds weapons which are only useful for destruction. it is like a solder who only wants to be a solder. well, what happens when there is no war or you are not needed anymore as a solder?. i think kishi should address this idea since it is a vital problem  to the peaceful whole ninja system or else the only possible way i see kishi resolving this is peace for ONLY the ninja world and japan..... which is counter productive to say the least


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^ "destroy Konoha" ofc
> 
> I also think what is described in book totally shits on manga peace theme. It seems shinobi are totaly useless when there are no enemies



Because that's true. They start to make war for shit and giggles if there is no enemy around.They hire murderers to just start a conflict because without war there is no money for daimyos.

I really love the aproach of the book. Naruto needs to understand the current system's understanding of peace is flawed.

C'mon Obito, tell him all.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> This is reality Naruto should face. It would make his theme more developed imo.
> Peace and shinobi are mutually exclusive concepts - thats true.



Sasuke seems quite mature in this book. He appears to understand the workings of the ninja world better than Naruto. It's not all rainbows after all. He'll probably grow up even more after his trip.

His knowledge(or whatever he finds out from TOWNE) could actually help Naruto think of a strategy to acquire some level of 'peace' in the shinobi world.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> This is reality Naruto should face. It would make his theme more developed imo.
> Peace and shinobi are mutually exclusive concepts - thats true.
> 
> 
> *Btw, someone should translate Obito`s speech. He makes a lot of  sence. He taks about how the winners write history. Justice is  subjective and proclaimed as such  by those who is stronger in the  battle. How many people became victims of the "justice" the opposed side  forced on them.*



That's my boy, that Obito! He speaks LRoS! 

I've said  this for the longest time: Hashirama and Senju won over Uchiha, thus  writing in Konoha their history books which excluded the other founders,  they were the victors whose ideology constituted Konoha, they have  become "good guys" as they've gotten scriptors doing their bidding. WoF is  pure Senju PR. Believe it!



Addy said:


> well, yes but only as weapons they are useless realistically except in wars. however,  i don't think their skills are useless compared to real worlds weapons which are only useful for destruction. it is like a solder who only wants to be a solder. *well, what happens when there is no war or you are not needed anymore as a solder?. i think kishi should address this idea since it is a vital problem  to the peaceful whole ninja system or else the only possible way i see kishi resolving this is peace for ONLY the ninja world and japan..... which is counter productive to say the least *



Huh, yeah we have ninja kids using their non-destructive skills to catch missing cats... But seriously even if ninja can be useful in peace times, they are heavily influencing the civilian economy: imagine that you have *additionally* to pay the police force for catching the thief, investigeting of murder of your family member etc. That's how it looks like in Naruto world. Ministry of defense aka the Hidden Village has separate flow of money (clients), separate from daimyo that is AND they've got some cookies from court too (daimyo's council promising Konoha money to rebuild the Village after Pain invasion).

I agree with the bolded. Kishi seems to avoid this self-evident topic like hell.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 17, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Thanks for the translation, the only thing I can understand are their emoticons it seems something emotional happened but I don't know what..



i havent read it yet, but from the response, apparently itachi didn't cough blood and die because of plot aids or fatigue i think.  
keep on guessing. 



gershwin said:


> Btw, someone should translate Obito`s speech. He makes a lot of sence. He taks about how the winners write history. Justice is subjective and proclaimed as such  by those who is stronger in the battle. How many people became victims of the "justice" the opposed side forced on them.



is it from chapter 1? i will try to translate it.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 17, 2012)

^ yeah, thanks in advance


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2012)

It's interesting no one mentioned the parallel between Crying Wolf Village no longer needing Shinobi for war and Madara no longer being needed for war.  Remember Madaras backstory according to Tobi?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 17, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> It's interesting no one mentioned the parallel between Crying Wolf Village no longer needing Shinobi for war and Madara no longer being needed for war.  Remember Madaras backstory according to Tobi?



He was mad at his clan that they forced him into truce with Senju clan.  It had nothing to do with peace time as far as I recall.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2012)

Sasuke has been paralleled with Madara (and Naruto with Hashirama) since part 1.


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke has been paralleled with Madara (and Naruto with Hashirama) since part 1.



yes but at this point, madara, nagato, and orochimaru have nothing in common with sasuke aside from being in teams of three and having lost someone as  a child. goals wise and even reasons for becoming evil are completely different when the background s are compared to sasuke.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 17, 2012)

i can't translate the whole dialogue, it has like more than 1000 words. lol sorry. i will be tranlating an extract of it. 
sauce will be starting the dialogue.




*'what do you want, tobi?

'what i want is... inadequately putting into words, is probably taking this world into a dimension where justice does not exist.'

'what do you mean?' 

'oh yeah. let's take war as an analogy. war is the result of justice from two opposing sides clashing, but there is no way to confirm which side of justice is correct. the victor is usually taken as the ultimate justice, history is thus written.'

i listen his words silently.

'hence,' tobi continued, 'the so-called justice is actually power. justice without power will be crushed, just like how rubbish is abadoned. at the same time, if justice is power, the world meeting its end is just a matter of time. why is that so, is because the battle among the strongest, will bring the world  an irrecoverable wound.'

'that is...' i got anxious, 'can be said as the battle between the bijuus?' 

'it's fine if you want to interpret it as that.'

'so... ...so, you want to collect the bijuus and keep them as pets? is that so?' 

tobi said nothing, only staring at my direction.

'that's impossible.' together with the fatigue soaked in my body, i let out a sigh. 'don't you know how troublesome it is that every village have a bijuu? even with the MS, it is impossible to control all nine of them completely.'

'you speak like it has nothing to do with you.'

'in any case, even if the world's justice is erased, the hatred in mankind will still not be erased.' i laughed at him with an intent to ridicule. 'you want a world with nothing except hatred?' 

'hatred? talking about hatred, probably no one has more than you.'

'stop the nonsense'

'since we are at hatred, let me talk about it anyway.' it seems that under the mask, tobi is smiling. 'compared to justice, the danger brought by hatred is lesser. you say why? because hatred lies in another person, but justice is not. hatred is honest and straightforward, while justice consists of just lies. indeed, people have died because of hatred. but when compared, hundred times, thousand times of people have died under the hands of justice.'

although i feel an excruciating pain in my injuries and feel fatigue, i could more or less understand what this person is trying to say.* 




i will stop at here. damn, though it looks short, but its actually long.  can't imagine how long it took for the translator there to translate all.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 17, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i can't translate the whole dialogue, it has like more than 1000 words. lol sorry. i will be tranlating an extract of it.
> sauce will be starting the dialogue.
> 
> 
> ...






Oh gosh!

When I compare this dialogue to what Obito said to Naruto at Kage Summit, then it looks like he was mocking Naruto by saying Sasuke is cursed by his clan's curse of hatred. 

I can apprecite this Akira guy's effort at not riding the oppostion _the world vs. Uchiha_, but making it about humanity as a whole.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 17, 2012)

> 'hatred? talking about hatred, probably no on has more than you.'





> hatred is honest and straightforward, while justice consists of just lies.


very subjective. What good for one is bad for another. Sasuke is also making his own "justice" based on hatred. 



Maybe i am wrong about that "shinobi lost their jobs". Maybe they were somehow used or experimented on by those who are higher on social ladder, idk. Clear is only that " the extensive use of ninja society collapsed". 
Lets better wait for normal translation


----------



## Annabella (Nov 17, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i can't translate the whole dialogue, it has like more than 1000 words. lol sorry. i will be tranlating an extract of it.
> sauce will be starting the dialogue.
> 
> 
> ...



It seems there is some meaningful interaction between Sauce and Obito in this Obito is very wise, he's actually discussing a worthwhile plan.

 Akira has captured Sasuke's personality well. I love how he laughs at Obito, with intent to ridicule It's interesting because he's basically laughing at Madara's plan to eradicate hatred from the world. It seems the words are sinking in though..

Dat Saucepek he thinks of bijuu as pets.


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 17, 2012)

To me , he seems to be sarcastic, disillusioned. Is thinking in Konoha, and that he will make them pay for what they did to his brother. It's interesting.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow is the only word I can use for Obito's speech.

How will Naruto TnJ this guy, seriously?


----------



## NW (Nov 17, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i can't translate the whole dialogue, it has like more than 1000 words. lol sorry. i will be tranlating an extract of it.
> sauce will be starting the dialogue.
> 
> 
> ...




Dat Obito. 

lol at people who still say he'll get TnJed.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 17, 2012)

If only manga Obito was that talkative  Nowadays he is only about "I don`t care" and Rin


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 17, 2012)

This book is really exciting. It's _so_ needed. Sasuke is the deuteragonist, and yet, we know almost nothing about him. I really hope they animate this at some point too.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's not the guy who only talks about throwing out trash and trash bins all the time 


It seems that this book is quite good, not just some random printed fanfiction.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 17, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Wow is the only word I can use for Obito's speech.
> 
> How will Naruto TnJ this guy, seriously?



Who.. Obito?!..
..
Obito was Naruto..how he would be Tnj'd?!..
don't get mad No worries..


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Who.. Obito?!..
> ..
> Obito was Naruto..how he would be Tnj'd?!..
> don't get mad No worries..



akira robi > kishi obito. I will at least say that.


----------



## NW (Nov 17, 2012)

gershwin said:


> If only manga Obito was that talkative  Nowadays he is only about "I don`t care" and Rin


He only talked about her once this whole battle. And the "i dont care" thing was way in the past when he was a teenager.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 17, 2012)

Whole the detective crap didn't interest me, this recent dialogue sure does. 



gershwin said:


> This is reality Naruto should face. It would make his theme more developed imo.
> Peace and shinobi are mutually exclusive concepts - thats true.



Yes. But it comes too late at this point, which is a pity. Naruto should have felt dillusioned with the Leaf the moment he was aware of what happened to the Uchiha.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 17, 2012)

No Worries said:


> He only talked about her once this whole battle. And the "i dont care" thing was way in the past when he was a teenager.



But it is what made his character  

In this dialogue he talks about big things - destructiveness of justice, a world where only raw, genuine emotions continue to exist. With this he is trying to manipulate Sasuke, but it makes readers think of him as someone with broad view of life and humanity. 
  In manga his credo was revealed as "I don`t care" and reason as "Rin". And after that its hard to see bigger picture behind him. Instead of voicing his position and role in this life, currently he is reduced to insulting Kakashi (for whom he is supposedly doesn`t give a shit)


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> yes but at this point, madara, nagato, and orochimaru have nothing in common with sasuke aside from being in teams of three and having lost someone as  a child. goals wise and even reasons for becoming evil are completely different when the background s are compared to sasuke.



I would say that they each mirror/share one part of Sasuke's character the resemblance isn't perfect but that's what, shudder I can't believe I'm calling Kishi a good writer, a good writer does keeps his characters distinct.

I'll come back a bit later and say more on this.


----------



## chidikaagu (Nov 17, 2012)

8Apedemak8 said:


> If it's not canon,I don't care



That's quite dumb. Following your logic nobody would read Marvel or D.C.  comics.

This can be very good as a side story, just because, Kishi is not part of it, the story can still be awesome.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 17, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Dat Obito.
> 
> lol at people who still say he'll get TnJed.



lol at you for thinking he's not imbecile.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't think the author got the Tobito memo.  Where is this eloquence coming from?



Addy said:


> yes but at this point, madara, nagato, and orochimaru have nothing in common with sasuke aside from being in teams of three and having lost someone as  a child. goals wise and even reasons for becoming evil are completely different when the background s are compared to sasuke.



Madara was never in a team of three, and he never lost anyone as a child that he cared about. He was an adult when Izuna died.

In regards to the death of brothers though, he is at once the parallel and the opposite of Sasuke. Sasuke intentionally "killed" his brother, then realized he was a sacrifice and now wants to destroy everything Itachi tried to protect. Madara accidentally "killed" his brother, always knew he was a sacrifice, and then wanted to preserve everything Izuna tried to protect. Both of them blame the rest of the world for the sacrifices their brothers made. Both of them are delusional, misguided, and, while clearly loving their brothers, are also obviously looking for excuses to justify their atrocities.  

I don't think we really need to go into the rivalry parallels. 

Goals are more or less irrelevant, as all the major villains have different goals except Obito, who just does what Madara says, but for different reasons.

Sasuke had very superficial connections to Orochimaru, Nagato, and Obito, such as being the odd one out in a group of three and losing a loved one when young, but in the end, it's Madara who he has the deepest parallels to. 

/slightly OT rant.


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think the author got the Tobito memo.  Where is this eloquence coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what i am trying to say is that while tobi talked about madara becoming ape shit because izuna died and was abandoned by uchiha, *the real madara* never shows that. instead, madara only talks about being a loser and about how great hashirama was. in other words, the whole "killed my brother" "betrayed by my clansmen/friend" and even the "hatred" aspect when compared to sasuke is in many ways nullified as madara never talks about it or thinks about it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think the author got the Tobito memo.  Where is this eloquence coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With Madara, we dont know the full backstory and can only asume his only loss was his brother.

With Itachi, Sasuke does not feel Itachi was protecting anything other then a lie.  Sasuke seeks truth and facts, not ideals.  Sasuke is only going along with Tobi for the time being because Tobi's ultimate goal will not resonate with Sasuke for long as it is just another lie everyone will be put under.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't be too harsh guys,



> 'hence,' tobi continued, 'the so-called justice is actually power. justice without power will be crushed, *just like how rubbish is abadoned*.



I sense some Obito around here.


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Don't be too harsh guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I sense some Obito around here.



nah, obito is like "if you abandon someone, you are trash." akira obito is like "jutice with no power = trash". akira obito is more about "i am concerned about this world".


----------



## Kusa (Nov 18, 2012)

This is Obito I wanted in the manga and not the one we have now


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 18, 2012)

I like Obito tailored his speech towards Sasuke in that he's taking this "power = justice" stance and explaining how all this power and justice will just lead to the death of the world.

Sasuke especially in part I was all about the power, he couldn't defend his family because he wasn't powerful enough, couldn't achieve justice for them because again not powerful enough since then every waking moment has been a quest for power for Sasuke.

He threw everything aside for the power, he couldn't stop until he decided he had enough power to give "justice" another chance.

And once he achieved justice he found out he had been just a strongman howlering "Justice" while the real culprits were somewhere else, and if he went for them he'd need more power and he understandably feels like shit at this.

Now Tobi's telling him what he had been doing the whole world is doing gathering more power for a justice that doesn't matter then more power then a new justice etc, the point is the pain you're feeling the whole world is feeling Tobi wants for Sasuke to empathise with the world so he'll try and save it.

All in all I've got to say Obito  Black Zetsu aka Madara is one smooth operator.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 18, 2012)

Villain said:


> This is Obito I wanted in the manga and not the one we have now



It's mostly because this is a written work, not an illustrated manga. Obito has been this eloquent in the manga, at certain moments.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 18, 2012)

I think i will continue translating the dialogue a little more tmr. :33 using my phone now.


----------



## verduistering (Nov 18, 2012)

I've summarized about 1/3 of chapter 2. It turned out quite long XD


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (1/?) p.40-51_ 




Sasuke sets off to Howling Wolf Village. After walking south for 8 days, he reaches the sea. His head aches, but his eyes feel better, although he sees white flashes from time to time. He figures it's because he's still getting used to the Mangekyou Sharingan. To prevent himself from thinking about Itachi, he asks the people he passes about Howling Wolf Village. It seems the village really did declare neutrality a couple of years ago. 

Sasuke gets on a ferryboat. The boatman talks about Howling Wolf Village. It's situated on Howling Wolf Mountain, which is part of a 3 mountain range. The mountain is full of medicine plants. There's a legend that a beast called Rouen used to live there and attacked the village. It was 50 meters high and was covered in silver fur. It had the head of a wolf, the body of a tiger and walked on two legs. The Kodon Clan got rid of it about 10 years ago. The Village's blue fire powder couldn't beat it but Tenma, the former Kodon Clan Head, defeated it with a hypnotism-like medicine technique ("saigenzai"). Nobody knows what happened exactly. By the time everyone awoke, the beast was gone and Tenma was dead. 

Sasuke gets off the boat. He's now near Howling Wolf Mountain. It's been 13 days since he left Tobi's hideout. Eighteen red  (Shino shrine archways) are lined up on the mountain. If he passes under them, he'll reach Howling Wolf Village. The mountain is filled with plants, flowers and animals. It's full of both medicine and poisonous plants. He walks deeper into the mountain's forest. The trees cut off the sun and he loses track of time. A torii is like a boundary between the secular world and sacred ground. That's what Sasuke was taught in the Academy. 

Direct translation: "Those who visit this village have to shed the secular world each time they pass under a torii. Did Itachi also pass under these torii? I absently thought about such things. Why couldn't Itachi shed the secular world called Hidden Leaf Village? This question which will never be answered forces me to take step after step. I push forward. No matter how much I hurry, I will never catch up to Itachi. No matter how far I stretch out my hands, I can never reach him. The only thing I can do is move. If I do so, I can fool myself into thinking that I'm moving forward. If I don't, how else could I outrun the rain --- the rain that poured down on Itachi's corpse?" (p.44)

Sasuke reaches the last torii and sees the sun set. When he reaches the end of the stairs, the forest ends. The village is surrounded by high walls and you have to pass under a big gate to enter the village. The left gate door has the character 薬 (medicine) on it and the right 毒 (poison). There are many stalls lined up alongside the road to the village. Saleclerks are try to sell all kinds of medicine to the visitors. The place is really lively. One salesclerk calls out to him, calls him too pale and tries to sell him something. Sasuke ignores the guy's chats, shows him the receipt he got from Itachi and asks where the shop on the receipt is. The salesclerk recognizes the shop - apparently it's called Rengyoudou - but doesn't answer Sasuke's question. Sasuke asks again but the salesclerk remains silent, looks uncomfortable and then runs away to bug other customers. Sasuke is left confused. Then another salesclerk grabs his arm, a woman this time, and again says he looks pale. 

Sasuke: "Do I really look that pale?"
Salesclerk: "Beyond pale! It looks like you haven't slept in years!"   
Sasuke: "…." 

She tries to sell him some stuff. Sasuke asks after Rengyoudou again. She looks uncomfortable and asks why he would want to go there. He says he wants to pick up a medicine there. She turns red and looks like she's about to hit him. She glares at him, returns to her stall and glares at him some more. Sasuke asks three more people; they all react the same. One of them whispers into his ear that he shouldn't mention that shop. Sasuke asks why, but the man simply says "please don't get in the way of business" and drives him off.    

There's some kind of police station next to the main gate. An official calls out to Sasuke to hand over his sword because weapons aren't allowed inside the village. Sasuke refuses, gives him a look and says the official will have to take it by force if he wants it. The official throws a fuss. Sasuke responds: "I go where I want to go. I take instructions from no one. Besides, this type of weapons-hunt is pointless. If you guys are strong enough to take this sword from me, there's no need for you to fear one sword. On the other hand, if you can't take it from me, I could crush this village with my bare hands, sword or no sword." The official flinches, clicks his tongue and asks why Sasuke came to Howling Wolf Village. Sasuke responds he came to get medicine. The official asks how long he'll be staying and to which shop he's heading. Sasuke answers he'll stay two or three days and that he's heading to Rengyoudou. The official glares at him and says "You too?". The official assumes Sasuke is interested in "saigenzai". He complains youngsters treat it as a toy and he says it got banned a year ago. The official explains that saigenzai throws off your vision, hearing and balance. Once it's in your body, you're a dead man. It's known under many names, such as Shoutengan, Gokurakuko, Jiaigan and Youshingan. Sasuke now understands why the salesclerks glared at him. They thought he was some kind of addict looking for saigenzai. Even so, Sasuke asks where the shop is again. The official warns him some more - apparently possession of saigenzai is a capital crime in the village – but then tells Sasuke that the shop is located behind the Kodon Shrine. 

[To be continued.]

(please credit me if you post this elsewhere.)




For those not familiar with Japanese culture: imagine the torii pathway to look something like , but with _much_ more space between each torii. 


I think I'll summarize the rest in less detail though. It takes way too long orz. I should get paid for this haha.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you so much, verduistering 

Didn`t understand what is that saigenzai thing. Narcotic or technique? So  Tenma feed it to the monster?


----------



## Annabella (Nov 18, 2012)

verduistering said:


> I've summarized about 1/3 of chapter 2. It turned out quite long XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (1/3)_
> ...



Thanks for the translation! It was amazing. I liked the imagery of the shino shrine archways and their symbolic significance to Sasuke. It's interesting that he learnt about it at the academy.

And I loved his response when the official tried to take his sword off him..what a badass


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2012)

> 3 mountain range.



samurai nation. now it makes sense why the wolf village is neutral.



> It had the head of a wolf, the body of a tiger and walked on two legs


danzu? 


> Sasuke: "Do I really look that pale?"
> Salesclerk: "Beyond pale! It looks like you haven't slept in years!"
> Sasuke: "…. you hate white people?"
> Salesclerk: "But I am also white "





> The official throws a fuss. Sasuke responds: "*your not the law. i am the law*"





> The official assumes Sasuke is interested in "saigenzai". It's known under many names, such as Shoutengan, Gokurakuko, Jiaigan and Youshingan...... *also cocaine *


----------



## verduistering (Nov 19, 2012)

Another part~ We get some of Sasuke's inner thoughts this time. 


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (2/?)  (p.52-59)_ 



Sasuke heads west towards the Kodon Shrine. It's already dusk and he nears a river. A crowd has gathered there. There are 3 corpses on the riverbed. They look dried up, like withered branches. Sasuke thinks their chakra might've been sucked out. A guy in the crowd approached Sasuke. He has a scar, from his right eye to his cheek. The guy offers Sasuke some saigenzai. Sasuke asks for the best one. The guy says that the best are the ones from Rengyoudou. This peeks Sasuke's interest and he buys one. The guy hands him a small bag. There are 3 pills inside. The guy slips back into the crowd. Sasuke sees the character 仙 (sen, "hermit") dyed on the back of the guy's clothes.

The crowd chats some more about who could've murdered those people. They speculate it might've been an outsider or one of the saigenzai sellers. Sasuke scoffs them in his thoughts. They're obviously shinobi. The boatman earlier told him that Howling Wolf Village used to be a Hidden Village. The village can now support itself with the medicine profits. There's no need to put the village and its people into further danger. But what happens to the shinobi? Some of them can enter the village's defense force, but what about the others? 

[direct translation]
There's nothing more troublesome than a shinobi that has lost his occupation.
Unable to display his power or to make a living.
In a village that stresses business, the ones who have the money are celebrated. Shinobi will be chased to the outskirts of the village. They'll get treated like dogs, the hands which were tainted for the village's sake will be glared at. They'll start selling saigenzai.
Who can be sure that Leaf Village won't end up like that?
That thought made me laugh.
Someday, Leaf Village should end up like that too. Someone should make some incredible invention, or dig up some precious resources and…
In that case the society where shinobi rule would collapse immediately. The city's guardian deity would no longer be the Hokage but would be money. Guys like Naruto would spend a lifetime ignored. 
A Naruto that wouldn't be heard by anyone? …That's funny. I laughed. Shinobi truly have no more worth than that.
Taking advantage of the fact that there was no one around, I laughed aloud. A dog, startled by the noise, barked in the distance somewhere. As long at the shinobi system continues, a second and third generation Itachi will appear. Under the banner of justice, someone else will be forced to sacrifice himself.
Is Leaf Village worth the sacrifice?
In the end, how do Leaf Village's and Tobi's methods even differ?
[/end]

Sasuke continues on his way to the Kodon Shrine. He passes a mother and daughter. The girl points to him and says, "Hey, mama, that boy, he looks in pain… I wonder if he's hurt somewhere." The mother takes one look at him and quickly scurries off. Sasuke is confused why he would look in pain. He's thinking about Leaf Village's destruction. That means he should look happy, right? He stops and stares at his shadow. He muses that his hatred towards Leaf Village still isn't strong enough. 

[To be continued.]


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 19, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i can't translate the whole dialogue, it has like more than 1000 words. lol sorry. i will be tranlating an extract of it.
> sauce will be starting the dialogue.
> 
> 
> ...



-continue-



*i can see the black flames that turn konoha into ashes. 

the village that brought itachi into hell; using my amaterasu, i will paint konoha pitch-black --- just with this thought, i'm able to calm down my emotions even if just a little. 

'to be my comrade or not, it doesn't matter if you don't decide it immediately. as long as we are ninja, even if you don't decide to be my comrade but a tool i can use is also fine. you must bear this in mind, uchiha sasuke, our goals don't contradict each other. we've reached a point where even justice could not reach. no one can ever cast justice, this genjutsu on us anymore.'

i know that tobi is using sophistry.   

even so, this man's words have an irresistible charm. 

in that voice lies a resonance that is able to sway anyone's heart along with it. 
*


it seems that sasuke didn't change as fast as we thought in the manga.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 19, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Another part~ We get some of Sasuke's inner thoughts this time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (2/?)  (p.52-59)_
> ...



I really like this, particularly the bolded. He's asking some interesting questions about the shinobi system towards the end. its like he knows both ideologies are flawed, and tries to compare their methods I think he decides to destroy it after concluding the leaf isn't worth sacrificing more Itachis over.

Itachi's words of his 'lack of hatred' clearly still echo in his thoughts. Looking in pain when thinking about the Leaf's destruction suggests he's still conflicted.






DonutKid said:


> -continue-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the translation Donut Kid!!

It's interesting how Obito is being so straightforward with Sasuke. I like how he can see through Obito's argument. 

Akira makes Sasuke's descent into his current resolve gradual and more plausible. I think he's concluded that their village needs to be obliterated, that's his idea of justice. like Obito he's against their whole system, their goals feel bigger than just revenge.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, this is actually making Sasuke look like an intelligent character, which... he has supposedly been since day 1. I'm loving it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2012)

> even so, this man's words have an irresistible charm.
> 
> in that voice lies a resonance that is able to sway anyone's heart along with it.



Datbito, changing people's hearts since childhood 

I really love Obito's quotes and Sasuke's characterization so far. I hope we can see this story animated in some way.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 19, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> -continue-
> *
> even so, this man's words have an irresistible charm.
> 
> ...



Obito is Naruto gone wrong, so ofcourse he is good at TnJ hehe :ho

Thank you for translation!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2012)

I want to see an epic TnJ battle between him and Naruto


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 19, 2012)

so the novel is good?


----------



## gershwin (Nov 19, 2012)

This novel breaks my heart. Because when i think about the manga i don`t remember anything like that about Sasuke. He never gave a shit about system. We can only guess what he is thinking about .Here he is portrayed as he is supposed to be.
The same with Tobi.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 19, 2012)

verduistering said:


> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (2/?)  (p.52-59)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is good.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sasuke is confused why he would look in pain. He's thinking about Leaf Village's destruction. That means he should look happy, right? He stops and stares at his shadow. He muses that his hatred towards Leaf Village still isn't strong enough.



Eh. 



DonutKid said:


> *i can see the black flames that turn konoha into ashes.
> 
> the village that brought itachi into hell; using my amaterasu, i will paint konoha pitch-black --- just with this thought, i'm able to calm down my emotions even if just a little.
> 
> ...



This is also good.


----------



## Addy (Nov 19, 2012)

gershwin said:


> This novel breaks my heart. Because when i think about the manga i don`t remember anything like that about Sasuke. He never gave a shit about system. We can only guess what he is thinking about .Here he is portrayed as he is supposed to be.
> The same with Tobi.



the sasuke in the novel is the same as the one in the manga but we see what sasuke thinks OUTSIDE of battle when he is not fixated on the next target. for example, the latest development of sasuke resembles the one in the novel......... he is thinking.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 19, 2012)

gershwin said:


> This novel breaks my heart. Because when i think about the manga i don`t remember anything like that about Sasuke. He never gave a shit about system. We can only guess what he is thinking about .Here he is portrayed as he is supposed to be.
> The same with Tobi.



I really like Akira's version of Obito and Sasuke. I suppose it's easier to demonstrate the inner thoughts of a character in the form of a novel.  Still, I wish Kishi put more emphasis on Sasuke's views on the workings of the shinobi world in the actual manga. 

Maybe with the introduction of TOWKE that's the direction Kishi is going to take with his character. I think it could provide an interesting contrast to the views we already have.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 19, 2012)

^ Yeah, I also think its like a 	preparation for his future development. Novel Sasuke seems like current manga Sasuke, who is interested in the world around



Addy said:


> the sasuke in the novel is the same as the one in the manga but we see what sasuke thinks OUTSIDE of battle when he is not fixated on the next target. for example, the latest development of sasuke resembles the one in the novel......... he is thinking.


 Way of thinking, that doesn`t feature only Itachi and hatred is exactly what he lacked in manga (before recent chapters, I agree). He never thought about a system as a trouble for other people, who is not Uchiha. A lot of people had a problem with this - considering his future opponent Naruto has more global concerns, which were touched even in battles (Nagato/peace talks)


----------



## Addy (Nov 19, 2012)

i honestly think kishi read this novel or at least a script of it and was inspired by it to change sasuke


----------



## Kusa (Nov 19, 2012)

> Taking advantage of the fact that there was no one around, I laughed aloud.


 
Oh Sasuke  

Finnaly we can see Sasukes feelings.I like that he he laughs more in the novel.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2012)

I posted before. Novel suits Sasuke's character a lot more imho.He is kind of a character that to understand him, you need to see what's happening in his head.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 19, 2012)

This novel makes Sasuke much more human.I am glad and thankful to Akira for making this novel.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2012)

It's funny because generally in the other fandoms I'm in, novels are disappointing and blows up characters.(FMA)

I'm glad this is an exception, I even want to buy this.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> i honestly think kishi read this novel or at least a script of it and was inspired by it to change sasuke



Or it could have been the other way around, like he probably told Akira about the direction in which he wanted to take Sasuke's character (so in the novel he wouldn't seem too out of character).
Either way I really like it.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 19, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It's funny because generally in the other fandoms I'm in, novels are disappointing and blows up characters.(FMA)
> 
> I'm glad this is an exception, I even want to buy this.



yeah. i'm so going to print this out and read it like a book when the translator there finish translating.


----------



## Addy (Nov 19, 2012)

> A Naruto that wouldn't be heard by anyone? …That's funny. I laughed.


even he knows TNJ is inevitable


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 19, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I want to see an epic TnJ battle between him and Naruto



Poor Sasuke..he got Tnj'd by Obito and he will be Tnj'd by Naruto..
thanks for the translation guys..:33
that's Obito's personality (Tobi) which I like..


----------



## Kusa (Nov 19, 2012)

I am just glad,we have some translators here.They are making our lifes,so much easier.


----------



## Arthas (Nov 20, 2012)

I am honestly of two minds about this.

I LOVE the Insight into Sasuke's character and thoughts, although still too much focus on Itachi, where I would have expected[and hoped for] some thoughts about his family/clan but...

On one hand I do like fact that Sasuke is thinking about the Ninja/World issues globally it ratchets up his level of motivation/ambitions to match Naruto's world peace dreams....

On the other I liked the fact that Sasuke was more focused on his clan/family. To some it might have seemed selfish etc and made his motivation seem less then Naruto's but to me it was more human: World Peace or justice for my family...


----------



## Shafagh (Nov 20, 2012)

gershwin said:


> This novel breaks my heart. Because when i think about the manga i don`t remember anything like that about Sasuke. He never gave a shit about system. We can only guess what he is thinking about .Here he is portrayed as he is supposed to be.
> The same with Tobi.



Kisame

Sasuke : 


> Like I was freeing  the Uchiha from being associated with this *corrupt shinobi world* .


----------



## verduistering (Nov 20, 2012)

The last part of chapter 2! In which Sasuke is tsundere and Itachi breaks my heart again 

(I have to cut this into two posts because it's past the character limit.)


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (3/3) (p.60-89)_ 




Sasuke reaches the Kodon Clan Shrine. The shrine hasn't been taken care of, it's run-down. Behind it, down the stone stairs, lies the Rengyoudou Shop. It also looks run-down. It's already midnight, so Sasuke returns to the shrine. There's a stone monument with the images of a wolf and a tiger on it. Sasuke kicks in the shrine's door, enters and lays down. Part of the roof is gone. He looks up to the moon, feels a dangerous presence and jumps back up. But it's just a small white snake. Sasuke lays back down. 

Sasuke remembers Itachi's "hate me, and live!" speech. He had accepted those words without questioning them. He hadn't noticed the pain behind those words. Then, he remembers Tobi's words. Is he, again, not going to question what he's being told? No, he should pay close attention. 

He feels a dangerous presence again. This time it's serious. He sees three shadows jump across the sky. Sasuke jumps outside onto the roof and hides his presence. The three head towards the shop. There's a flash and two explosions. The shop has been set on fire. Sasuke sees two people try to stop the fire with water. Seeing the shop burn angers him. It's like the flames are insulting Itachi's memory. He slams a Chidori into the ground and the shockwaves put out the flames (and leaves quite some destruction). 

A boy tries to attack him, but Sasuke avoids him. The boy has pointy hair and is wearing some kind of mask. The boy, which vaguely reminds him of the old Naruto, angrily asks: "Are you from the Sendou Clan too!? Did you come to steal the Kotarou too!?" The boy sloppily throws kunai at him. Sasuke says he didn't start the fire. The boy doesn't believe him and keeps attacking. The sloppy attacks remind Sasuke of the old Naruto, too. Sasuke flicks the boy's forehead. The boy falls back and glares at him. This too reminds Sasuke of "that usuratonkachi". Another guy calls the boy off. The guy has long hair which has been tied back and he's wearing a light purple kimono. The boy refuses. The guy points out that Sasuke has the Uchiha Clan crest on his back, not the Sendou's. This makes the boy change his tune. He asks Sasuke: "That means you're Itachi-san's brother?" 

The man introduces himself as Reishi, the owner of the Rengyoudou Shop. The boy is called Kina. Sasuke asks: "You know… Itachi?" Reishi nods, apparently Itachi was one of his customers. 

The scene changes to the trio having breakfast. Kina now has the mask tied to back of his head. He explains it used to belong to his father; it's an Anbu mask. Sasuke notices it's a hawk mask and he feels he's seen it before but can't remember clearly. Reishi says "let's eat" but Sasuke says he's not hungry. Reishi assures him there's no poison in the breakfast or anything. Sasuke says he's not so stupid to eat what a stranger gives him. Kina snubs him because apparently Kina had gone out of his way to make Itachi's favorite (rice balls). Kina snubs him some more ("fine, don't eat!") and Sasuke, who desperately tries to keep his stomach from growling because he is hungry, responds that although he might not be hungry, eating while you can is also part of being a shinobi. 

So in the end Sasuke starts eating and Reishi and Kina smile at each other. Sasuke thinks the food is quite tasty but says: "It's not bad. ..Considering it was prepared by a brat, anyway." He muses it's been a long time since he had a warm meal. There's also some . Kina notices Sasuke staring at it and asks: "Rice balls with konbu were Itachi's favorites. Do you like them too?" Sasuke is a bit shaken. He averts his face and answers he prefers rice balls with . He looks at the two brothers; they reminds him of himself and Itachi. A young brother who admires his brother and an older brother who acts like a parent. They look like they could overcome any hardship. And that's why he can't understand why they'd make bad drugs like saigenzai.

Sasuke shows the saigenzai he bought and says the seller called it "Rengyoudou Shop's Kotarou". Kina throws a fit. He steals the bag, throws it onto the ground and tramples it. Kina yells: "So you were just after saigenzai! Did you come to steal it like the others!?" He also bad-mouths Itachi, speculating that Itachi was only after the saigenzai too. Reishi disagrees ("Itachi-san wasn't like that") and tries to calm Kina down. Kina yells some more. Apparently Kotarou can only be made by Reishi inside his body so you can't steal it. 

Sasuke looks straight at Kina and says, "Itachi… died." That makes Kina shut up. Reishi apologizes for his little brother's behavior. Sasuke says it's fine, he understands why Kina would doubt him. Sasuke explains he just bought the drug to test the shop's reputation. Reishi explains the drug which Sasuke bought is a fake. The prescription for Kotarou is written in the blood of Kodon Clan members. Sasuke asks if it's a Bloodline Limit Jutsu. Reishi says it's not. The ingredients are simple, they grow on the mountains in the area, but the ingredients are then "processed" inside his body. You can't steal it even though many think they can. Reishi says being able to steal Kotarou is "a rumor _without root or leaf_." Sasuke stays silent, confused. Reishi explains the rumor is groundless (literally "rootless" in Japanese, in other words, he made a really bad pun.) Kina picks on Reishi for his failed pun. Reishi covers his embarrassment with a cough and turns the conversation back on track. Sasuke says he bought the fake Kotarou near a big bridge. Reishi calls it Suikazura Bridge.    

Sasuke asks whether Itachi got his medicine from the Rengyoudou Shop. Reishi affirms this. If you mix Kotarou with other medicine, it becomes a powerful painkiller. Sasuke shows Itachi's receipt to Reishi and asks why it has 下品 written on it. Reishi explains that 上品 have a weak effect but no side effects. 中品 leaves no permanent damage if you use them for a little while. But下品 have strong effects but also very strong side effects. Reishi explains that, for example, Itachi's eye drops can leads to temporary blindness. Sasuke now understands why he was having white flashes (he also took some drops). 

Sasuke then asks after the 七 ("seven") written on the back of the receipt. It looks like Itachi wrote it himself. Reishi looks at it and get visibly upset so Sasuke decides to change the subject and asks: "Can you tell me anything about Itachi?" Kina suddenly stands up and apologizes to Sasuke for earlier. Sasuke says it's fine and that Kina shouldn't go easy on people who harm his family. Kina nods.

Reishi says Itachi would buy medicine once or twice a year. Itachi had told him, "If my little brother visits the shop… that means I am probably no longer alive." Itachi had said he wanted to live a little longer because there was something he needed to do. He didn't care what would happen to him afterwards. So Reishi gave Itachi the strongest下品 (gebon) he had. Sasuke muses that it's just like Itachi to say that. "Always perfect, always foreseeing, always…. sad."

Reishi asks whether Itachi suffered. Sasuke remembers the way Itachi had clutched his chest and coughed up blood after summoning Susanoo. He says: "Itachi's body was… already beyond repair, right?" Reishi averts his eyes and apologizes. Sasuke says there's no need to apologize. 

Kina says Itachi was always quiet and calm, but also incredibly strong and would always help them when the Sendou Clan bugged them. Itachi would also spend the night in the shrine when waiting for his medicine to be prepared. Kina would sometimes enter and give Itachi rice balls with konbu. At first, Itachi would always remain silent no matter what Kina asked. But Itachi slowly started opening up and mentioned he had a little brother. When Kina asked Itachi what Sasuke was like, Itachi smiled happily. With a distant look in his eyes, Itachi answered: "He's honest like you, Kina, but he's hopelessly bad at showing it on the outside. That's why I have to keep a close eye on him." Kina interrupts his story to ask: "…Are you crying, Sasuke-san?". Sasuke blames it on his eyes, averts his face and changes the topic to the Sendou Clan.

Kina says the Sendou Clan are failed shinobi and run the saigenzai scene. Reishi explains that the shinobi that failed to get new jobs after the Neutrality Declaration, formed a clique and started selling bad saigenzai. A shinobi called Sendou Jiryuu is the boss. Apparently, Kotarou was the saigenzai that Reishi's father used to defeat Rouen (the wolf/tiger beast). Sendou Jiryuu wants to get his hands on it to make some fast money: many shinobi are still not used to neutrality and use saigenzai to escape the cruel reality of their lives. 

Kina yells that he doesn't care what happens to the village. Apparently, the villagers are now saying that his father used Rouen to attack the village. Sasuke gets a d?j? vu (i.e. the Nine Tales attack on Leaf Village.) Reishi scolds Kina not to bother other people with their problems. Reishi says the attack just now destroyed all the medicine pots. It would take time to make new medicine. He asks Sasuke to come back again later, in the future. Sasuke says he'll wait. Reishi again stresses it'll take a while (it sounds like he's trying to get Sasuke to leave). Sasuke says he won't cause them any trouble, he gets up, leaves the shop and says that he'll be staying at the shrine. 

[To be continued]


----------



## verduistering (Nov 20, 2012)

.


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (3/3) (p.60-89)_ 



Kina visits Sasuke the same day, in the evening. Sasuke is sitting on the nearby stairs, staring at the fireflies. Kina is wearing his mask, Sasuke asks why. Kina doesn't answer so Sasuke just removes the mask. Kina's face is covered with bruises and scratches. Sasuke asks what happened. Kina just hands him some rice balls with okaka. They eat in silence for a while before Kina admits the village people gave him those wounds. They sit in silence for a little longer. Kina asks, "Aren't you going to ask why?". Sasuke responds, "You don't have to talk if you don't want to." Kina looks at Sasuke in surprise and mentions that Itachi once told him the same thing. 

Kina talks about Rouen. The beast could live forever as long as he sucked up people's chakra. His father defeated Rouen ten years ago but died in the process. Reishi raised Kina. Kina is 11 years old. 

Sasuke asks why Kina hates the village. Kina says the villagers are saying that his father released Rouen's seal. At the time, the village was about to decide whether to declare neutrality or not. The Kumanoi Clan, who had invented the blue fire powder were pro-neutrality, his father was anti. And then Rouen appeared. The blue fire powder, which explodes when it comes into contact with water, couldn't do a thing. Kina's father defeated Rouen, but the Kumanoi Clan started saying that Kina's father had released Rouen's seal to make the pro-neutrality factions look bad. After getting neutrality, the Kumanoi Clan used the money they got from selling the powder and left.  

But Kina is convinced the recent series of murders poses a chance for his clan, the Kodon Clan. Kina wants to capture the murderer, and then the villagers will change their opinion of the Kodon Clan. 

[direct translation]
"So?" I stared at Kina. "Did you come here to ask my help?"
"You won't…?"
"Why would I have to do something like that? I just came here to buy medicine."
Kina dropped his head.
"I'm a shinobi. If you want my help, you need to prepare the proper compensation."
"C-compensation..?"
"Yeah… " I tried telling him clearly. "Starting tomorrow, bring me rice balls with okaka each day." 
 Watching Kina dancing for joy, I heaved a sigh on the inside. He's an moron. If he thinks I'm going to put much effort into looking for the culprit, he's as much an idiot as Naruto.
[/end]

End chapter 2.





You may commence worshipping me now


----------



## Blaze (Nov 20, 2012)

Really enjoying this. Great job by all of you.


Always thought Sasuke is better fit for novel. I wonder if Kishi would mention the novel in Jump fiesta would be nice. He did the illustration so he must have approved the work after all.


----------



## verduistering (Nov 20, 2012)

I always seem to make the last post on a page XD Check the previous page for the last part of chapter 2, y'all!


----------



## gershwin (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you so much pek


> Sasuke thinks the food is quite tasty but says: "It's not bad. ..Considering it was prepared by a brat, anyway."





> When Kina asked Itachi what Sasuke was like, Itachi smiled happily.


Itachi 



> Rein


So Rein or Reishi? :33

Hawk mask will probably somehow lead him to becoming a Taka. 
And i like how Sasuke sees Naruto in Kina. He is unable to forget him 

This is realy interesting, has to be animated. If not a movie - then anime arc.


----------



## verduistering (Nov 20, 2012)

^ Oops, it's Reishi XD *off to edit*


----------



## Annabella (Nov 20, 2012)

verduistering said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (3/3) (p.60-89)_
> ...


You're amazing!! I'm really liking this story, it's emotional without being overly dramatic.

 It's interesting how the anti neutrality side were framed, it parallels what happened to the Uchiha. I like how Sasuke's going to help change the villager's opinions of the Kodon Clan. Kina's relationship with Sasuke is quite sweet, his compensation is rice balls.

Also, it seems Itachi was just prolonging his life for their final fight, his body was already beyond repair


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2012)

> If he thinks I'm going to put much effort into looking for the culprit, he's as much an idiot as Naruto.


 sasuke, the fuck dude? 

and all hail verduistering


----------



## Kusa (Nov 20, 2012)

> Kina snubs him some more ("fine, don't eat!") and Sasuke, who desperately tries to keep his stomach from growling because he is hungry, responds that although he might not be hungry, eating while you can is also part of being a shinobi.



Sasuke is such a little liar


----------



## jacamo (Nov 20, 2012)

lol i dont even care about the new chapters at this point

its all about the Sasuke novel right now 



verduistering said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 2 SUMMARY (3/3) (p.60-89)_
> ...



so much detail... i love it 

and once again, thank you man.... youre a star worth worshiping 

i need to spread some rep though 

take a well deserved rest 





and whenever you have the time, Chapter 3

*Spoiler*: __ 





jacamo said:


> CHAPTER 3


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 20, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke, the fuck dude?
> 
> and all hail verduistering



the translation i have here says *'that's like naruto-level of stupidity.'*

seems like sauce uses naruto as a benchmark for level of stupidity.


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> the translation i have here says *'that's like naruto-level of stupidity.'*
> 
> seems like sauce uses naruto as a benchmark for level of stupidity.



sasuke: you are 2 stupid.
random guy: 1? 
sasuke: you are as stupid as 2 naruto's combined


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 20, 2012)

First of all - thank you very much for all of your summaries, _verduistering_! 

I've updated the first post in the novel thread now, so that people may have the links all in one place.

Oh, and I've added my translation of the prologue too: you can go read it .


By the way, since translating everything would take me a looooooong time... is there any part in particular that people are eager to see translated? _Verduistering _has already kindly summarized all of the first chapter for us, so... tell me if you want to see anything there in all of its glory, okay? I'll make sure to tackle it first. 

Also, thank you for the scans of chapter 3, _jacamo_!


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks!!!!!!

but the link isn't working mezzomarinaio


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 20, 2012)

Addy said:


> thanks!!!!!!
> 
> but the link isn't working mezzomarinaio



Whoops, sorry. 

Fixed it now.


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks again


----------



## gershwin (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you, mezzo. It was great 



> The person lying at my feet... why is Itachi lying in such a place?


I feel bad for laughing at this, but i did. Itachi, why are you lying in weird places?


----------



## Lalaka (Nov 20, 2012)

gershwin said:


> I feel bad for laughing at this, but i did. Itachi, why are you lying in weird places?



he's planking, obviously.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 20, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> First of all - thank you very much for all of your summaries, _verduistering_!
> 
> I've updated the first post in the novel thread now, so that people may have the links all in one place.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much :33



> In my slowly fading consciousness, only Itachi?s last words remained??? forever unable to vanish.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a real cool story. I love Sasuke's characterisation. Very well done.



DonutKid said:


> the translation i have here says *'that's like naruto-level of stupidity.'*
> 
> seems like sauce uses naruto as a benchmark for level of stupidity.



I think this is going a bit too far. Much like Sakura hitting Naruto in the anime, it's supposed to be comic relief and you're supposed to laugh. However, at times, it's like characters think Naruto is like the border between stupid and clinically retarded. Sure he's dumb, but this exaggeration is a bit too much IMO.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 20, 2012)

I like it when Sasuke thinks Naruto is silly, it's just his personality.

It's better for him to think about Naruto's lack of intelligence than thinking about how he should have a lack of life instead


----------



## Kusa (Nov 20, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I like it when Sasuke thinks Naruto is silly, it's just his personality.
> 
> It's better for him to think about Naruto's lack of intelligence than thinking about how he should have a lack of life instead



I agree  Though Sasuke is not much smarter then Naruto.He has a 3,5 in intelligence while Naruto a 3 in the databook.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for all of you guys..
you're working so hard..we appreciate that..


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm far more entertained by this than the manga right now. You guys are the best!


So, is this novel saying that Itachi's illness was caused by the powerful eye drops then? He was using the eye drops in an attempt to preserve his eyes a little bit longer with no care for what kind of damage it would do to the rest of his body? 

Or just that the eye drops caused damage alongside whatever else he was suffering from?


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

no, it doesn't say anything as it may still be ninja aids.


----------



## verduistering (Nov 21, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I'm far more entertained by this than the manga right now. You guys are the best!
> 
> 
> So, is this novel saying that Itachi's illness was caused by the powerful eye drops then? He was using the eye drops in an attempt to preserve his eyes a little bit longer with no care for what kind of damage it would do to the rest of his body?
> ...



Itachi was already close to dying. He took the saigenzai to prolong his life but the saigenzai also caused more damage because it has strong side effects.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay, yeah, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2012)

Lotta good stuff.

Someone should include direct links to the posts in the OP. Just so it's easier for other people.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 21, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I'm far more entertained by this than the manga right now. You guys are the best!
> 
> 
> So, is this novel saying that Itachi's illness was caused by the powerful eye drops then? He was using the eye drops in an attempt to preserve his eyes a little bit longer with no care for what kind of damage it would do to the rest of his body?
> ...




from what i understand, itachi is already close to dying and is in pain due to illness. so just to stage the fight and fool sasuke, he ate the medicine not only to prolong his life but to numb the great pain brought by the illness too. however when the effects of the medicine end, he will suffer an even greater pain (and die a rapid death i think). that might explain why he's coughing alot of blood in the fight with sasuke.



Raiden said:


> Lotta good stuff.
> 
> Someone should include direct links to the posts in the OP. Just so it's easier for other people.



i think there's a translation thread that does that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 21, 2012)

this is too good, im pleasantly surprised by this novel


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

so sasuke fights blind because of the drug it seems.


----------



## Drums (Nov 21, 2012)

This novel is very good and it explains many things. It also helps smoothen out Sasuke's siding with Tobi.

But I'm confused with something. Did Sasuke take the drug and why?


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 21, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> This novel is very good and it explains many things. It also helps smoothen out Sasuke's siding with Tobi.
> 
> But I'm confused with something. Did Sasuke take the drug and why?



i think he took the eyedrop, not the drug.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Nov 21, 2012)

"Rice balls with konbu were Itachi's favorites".

From what I've read here seems like the novel is very good. That's what uchiha/itachi haters don't get: the best and deepest part of the story is on the uchiha side. Senju side = dbz/kids.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 21, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> But I'm confused with something. Did Sasuke take the drug and why?


_Sasuke shows the saigenzai he bought and says the seller called it "Rengyoudou Shop's Kotarou". Kina throws a fit. He steals the bag, throws it onto the ground and tramples it_

_ Sasuke explains he just bought the drug to test the shop's reputation. Reishi explains the drug which Sasuke bought is a fake._

These quotes from the translation suggest that he didn't take it, whatever he bought was fake and got trampled anyway.


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> It's interesting no one mentioned the parallel between Crying Wolf Village no longer needing Shinobi for war and Madara no longer being needed for war.  Remember Madaras backstory according to Tobi?



madara never cared about war. he wants PEACE after all


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

Villain said:


> I agree  Though Sasuke is not much smarter then Naruto.He has a 3,5 in intelligence while Naruto a 3 in the databook.



smart in battle =\= smart in life


----------



## gershwin (Nov 21, 2012)

Villain said:


> I agree  Though Sasuke is not much smarter then Naruto.He has a 3,5 in intelligence while Naruto a 3 in the databook.



That databook stats are so random 
Hinata is 3,5. Genius Neji has 3 - just as Naruto. Ino also.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 21, 2012)

AvengeRpro said:


> "Rice balls with konbu were Itachi's favorites".
> 
> From what I've read here seems like the novel is very good. That's what uchiha/itachi haters don't get: the best and deepest part of the story is on the uchiha side. Senju side = dbz/kids.



You know, I actually agree with this. Especially in light of this novel.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2012)

I am definitely enjoying this just by the summaries alone. I especially liked the beginning. I hope Kishi takes some elements from there in regards to Sasuke's curent trip.

I'm talking about whatever it was that warned Sasuke about Tobi and his motives.


----------



## Drums (Nov 21, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> _Sasuke shows the saigenzai he bought and says the seller called it "Rengyoudou Shop's Kotarou". Kina throws a fit. He steals the bag, throws it onto the ground and tramples it_
> 
> _ Sasuke explains he just bought the drug to test the shop's reputation. Reishi explains the drug which Sasuke bought is a fake._
> 
> These quotes from the translation suggest that he didn't take it, whatever he bought was fake and got trampled anyway.



Thanks for the explanation.

@Donut thanks

@Addy why did you post this?



> so sasuke fights blind because of the drug it seems.


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> @Donut thanks
> 
> @Addy why did you post this?



yes, i did.


----------



## Drums (Nov 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> yes, i did.



I know you did. I'm asking why. It isn't mentioned so far in the novel that Sasuke has taken the drug.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2012)

verduistering said:


> The boy neither denies nor affirms this. He says they're at the bottom of Sasuke's consciousness. The boy's last words are:* "Remember: I am you, I am Itachi, I am the single witness who saw the rise and fall of the Uchiha Clan." *The boy disperses in countless ravens and the dream ends.


It's the Truth. 


I want to see this "kid" in the manga Kishi when Sasuke meets whoever he's meeting. Do it.


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> I know you did. I'm asking why. It isn't mentioned so far in the novel that Sasuke has taken the drug.



if you search this thread, there is  a post putting a summary (more like a sneak peak of what to come) of the novel. the post only mentions tid pits. most of whcih to seem to happen in chapter 2. one of the things the post mentions is sasuke fighting blind. 

now, i am more hyped than before for chapter 3 and up because the "sneek peak" does not cover anything from them aside from sasuke fighting blind.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> It's the Truth.
> 
> 
> I want to see this "kid" in the manga Kishi when Sasuke meets whoever he's meeting. Do it.



Somehow this boy who is " I am you, I am Itachi" appears to be only Itachi in the end 


> After recognizing the boy in his dreams as Itachi, Sasuke can't stop his tears.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Somehow this boy who is " I am you, I am Itachi" appears to be only Itachi in the end



Aw what a cop out.  

Or maybe not, maybe it means Itachi will wind up being Sasuke's guardian spirit through the use of his eyes and susanoo. 

Hey, Itachi wasn't that old anyway.


----------



## Drums (Nov 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> if you search this thread, there is  a post putting a summary (more like a sneak peak of what to come) of the novel. the post only mentions tid pits. most of whcih to seem to happen in chapter 2. one of the things the post mentions is sasuke fighting blind.
> 
> now, i am more hyped than before for chapter 3 and up because the "sneek peak" does not cover anything from them aside from sasuke fighting blind.



Oh ok. It was just an assumption, then.


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> Oh ok. It was just an assumption, then.



well yeah but it does make sense if i am right though sasuke taking cocain drugs that make him fight blind reminds me of the move with john claud vandam in Bloodsport Final Fight. watch from 3:02


----------



## Drums (Nov 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> well yeah but it does make sense if i am right though sasuke taking cocain drugs that make him fight blind reminds me of the move with john claud vandam in Bloodsport Final Fight. watch from 3:02


----------



## Annabella (Nov 21, 2012)

It's the eyedrops that effect his vision. I think one of the side effects of using them is temporary blindness.


----------



## Drums (Nov 21, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> It's the eyedrops that effect his vision. I think one of the side effects of using them is temporary blindness.



Yeah, I remember reading about that.


----------



## verduistering (Nov 21, 2012)

Part of chapter 3. 


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 3 (p.91-114)_ 



Sasuke and Kina are going to do stakeouts at night. In reality, Sasuke doesn't really take it serious but he plays along. Apparently the killer strikes once every three, four days but never at the same place twice. The murder victims all end up looking like mummies, having their chakra sucked out. Sasuke will stakeout at Kuchinashi Lake and Kina a little further south at Keisanryou. Keisanryou is the tomb of the ones who founded Howling Wolf Village. Sasuke asks why Kina won't leave this case to the village's defense force. Kina thinks the murderer is a shinobi that's too strong for the defense force. Sasuke comments: "That means you can't beat him either, right?" Kina says he has his own weapon: his own special saigenzai. Kina wants to keep the stakeouts a secret from Reishi. They'll begin once Reishi has gone to sleep and return before Reishi wakes up. Kina leaves to wait for nightfall, he looks really excited. Sasuke watches him go and wonders why he's even going along with this. Sasuke takes a nap. He dreams that he is Itachi and Kina is Sasuke. Kina says something mischievous and Sasuke pokes him in the forehead. He sleeps well for the first time in ages.

The next three days, they stakeout. No killer shows up. Villagers keep insulting Kina and his family, and Kina keeps beating them up. Kina gets beat up too though. Sasuke just silently observes him. But the fourth day is different. Kina reaches his stakeout spot, Keisanryou, but there are some shinobi there. They're high on saigenzai and pick a fight with Kina. They apparently ran into Reishi once when he was picking medicine plants and they beat him up. Reishi apparently pleaded them to stop. After observing Kina for three days, Sasuke knows Kina is going to back down. Shinobi or not, Kina would take the bait. The shinobi beat Kina up severely. Then one shinobi gets ready to stab Kina with his kunai: "This village is worthless. Let's just kill the brat and become Rogue Ninja." Kina just glares at them, unafraid. But Sasuke steps in ("If you go any further? I'll kill you guys"). The shinobi don't take him seriously. Kina is shocked ("S-Sasuke-san?? Why are you here??"). Sasuke responds: "You usuratonkachi? This isn't even a fight. You're just staging your own suicide." Kina tries to respond but one of the shinobi throws a kunai at Sasuke's face. Sasuke catches it and throws it back. It hits the shinobi in the upper leg. Sasuke tells the guys to go and dig their own grave. The shinobi just curse at him. Sasuke says "Oh well, then I'll dig one for you" and hits a Chidori into the ground which scares the shinobi shitless. Sasuke says: "Don't lay another finger on the brat. Got it?" The shinobi quickly run off. Kina is unconscious by now. Sasuke picks Kina up and walks back to the shop with Kina on his back. Sasuke thinks about how he stuck his nose into unnecessary business. He feels like he fed a dog he isn't planning to keep. No, worse. He's already starting to think of the dog as his own. Kina wakes up halfway but doesn't ask Sasuke to put him down. Sasuke doesn't really mind. They return to the shop. 

Reishi scolds Kina harshly ("What were you thinking?! If not for Sasuke-san, you could've been killed!!) and Kina yells back ("I'm not scared of dying, unlike you!!). Reishi slaps Kina. Kina keeps yelling, he repeats the shinobi's words that Reishi got beat up and begged for his life. Kina calls Reishi a coward. Reishi says he promised their father to protect Kina no matter what. Reishi tells Kina to bear it; some things just can't be helped. Kina says he's been bearing it all his life and it isn't going to get them anywhere. Kina says he's heard Reishi talk to himself and blame their father ("Father, why did you do that? Because of you, Kina and I are like this now. Father, I hate you.") Reishi tells Kina to shut up. Kina says Reishi is just scared of fighting. He says complaining isn't going to them anywhere. Kina storms off out the house.    

Reishi stares off in space for a while. Then he thanks Sasuke and says "It seems Kina made some foolish requests to you?" Sasuke tells him he needs no thanks, he was "hired", after all. Reishi asks "Hired?" and Sasuke answers "With okaka rice balls." Reishi's face softens a bit. He pours Sasuke a very bitter medicine-herb tea and they sit in silence for a while. Sasuke asks why Reishi and Kina don't just leave the village. Reishi admits he has thought about it many times, but this place is a paradise to a doctor (with the plants and stuff). Also, he asks: "Besides, is the outside world any better?" Sasuke thinks about how everyone simply shouts about peace while hurting others at the same time. Sasuke avoids answering and apologizes for prying. 

Reishi mentions that, in this personal opinion, the shinobi world will end soon. They'll be supplanted by new techniques, like the way blue fire powder did in Howling Wolf Village. Reishi mentions that the powder was accidently made when people were trying to make a medicine that would give you eternal youth. The Kumanoi Clan added some more ingredients and raised the explosion power. Sasuke comments on how ironic it is that the powder is now a killing weapon. Reishi mentions how not everyone can be a shinobi and how shinobi need years to perfect their special techniques. Reishi: "And that's where the problem lies?" Apparently Hidden Rain Village (Amegakure) tried to take over the three villages on the mountain range because they wanted the medicine plants to themselves. The other two villages, Rouki and Rougurai Village, were quickly defeated. Howling Wolf Village had no great shinobi. The village was weaker than Rouki and Rougurai yet managed to defeat Hidden Rain Village thanks to the blue fire powder. The Kumanoi Clan uses the powder in cannons and landmines which were easy to use and didn't require years of training (unlike shinobi techniques). A shinobi isn't that easily replaceable but it didn't matter if a villager died, because another could easily take his place. That's why Howling Wolf Village won. And that's why Reishi thinks the shinobi world will end. 

Sasuke comments that it sounds like Reishi doesn't want the shinobi system to end. Why? It would mean the end of bloody battles. Reishi disagrees. Sasuke asks why. Reishi explains that when they defeated the shinobi, the villagers made them into prisoners of war. Reishi's breathing speeds up, he even forgets to blink. The Kumanoi Clan drove the prisoners to Jidamaga Field. It was a place where landmines filled with blue fire powder had been placed into the ground (to fend of the previous shinobi attacks). The mines would be triggered by the weight of an adult stepping on it. The Kumanoi Clan drove the prisoners to Jidamaga Field and surrounded the field. Reishi mentions he was only 7 years at the time but he'll never forget what happened next. The Clan aimed at the fleeing prisoners with their cannons. Those who managed to avoid being shot to death would step on one of the many landmines and be blown to pieces. Whenever a landmine would go off, the Clan would cheer. (Reishi is getting more and more worked up as he relives the story, Sasuke tells him to calm down a few times.) Everyone kept laughing. There was blood everywhere. A severed hand even came flying Reishi's way. Reishi: "Father wasn't wrong? Everyone was laughing. Why were they laughing? Is the sight of people dying so funny?" Sasuke grabs Reishi by the shoulders ("Enough already! ?I get it? Calm down, Reishi.") Reishi looks disoriented for a moment. Then he slowly comes back to his senses. Reishi apologizes.

[direct translation]
"Don't worry about it." I said. "You're not the only who is breaking apart." 
"?"
I wanted to confess everything about Itachi. 
How much better would I feel if I did?
How much lighter would my heart feel?
I wanted someone tell to me, "You're not alone". To tell me, "You're not wrong."
But, there was no way I could do such a thing.
The words got stuck in my throat, as if my tongue had been sealed. In the end, I am a person full of mistakes and I can't escape from my loneliness, no matter where I go. 
[/end]

Hearing Reishi's story made a resolution grow inside Sasuke: if the shinobi world is really about to end, then it's OK if Sasuke were to end it with his own two hands. And those hands would first destroy Leaf Village. The dark flames which had quieted once he had entered the village started to flare up again. 

Reishi starts talking again. He says the village wasn't ready for a weapon like the blue fire powder: things were changing too fast. He says his father just tried to slow the speed of this change down. Sasuke stands up and says he doesn't care about Reishi's family. They're the same as the other villagers. They're all happily enjoying the peace which the fire powder brought. Reishi disagrees. Reishi yells that his father used Rouen to show everyone not to depend on the powder. Sasuke points out that the rumors were true then: Reishi's father really did release Rouen's seal. Reishi rebuts, voice shaking, "What? do you know?? Shinobi kill, that's true. I know that sometimes there's no other choice. But? but, shinobi don't forget the ones they've killed." Sasuke suddenly remembers Itachi's final words ("Forgive me, Sasuke? this is it.") Reishi is crying by now, he says that no one remembers the fire powder massacre. His father just wanted to tell everyone that, if you take someone's life in order to save your own, you mustn't forget them. Sasuke responds that if not for the fire powder, Reishi and the villagers would've been killed instead. And even if Reishi didn't care about dying himself, what about Kina? Would it have been OK if Kina, just a baby back then, would've been killed by the shinobi? Reishi doesn't answer. 

Sasuke stands up, leaves the shop and goes back to the shrine. He lies down, looking up to the sky (there's a hole in the ceiling.) He thinks about how people will do anything just to prolong their own lives. The fire powder will continue to protect lives and take away lives. 

[To be continued.]




Let me hug you, Sasuke


----------



## gershwin (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you!



> I wanted someone tell to me, "You're not alone". To tell me, "You're not wrong."


Its up to Naruto 



> Hearing Reishi's story made a resolution grow inside Sasuke: if the shinobi world is really about to end, then it's OK if Sasuke were to end it with his own two hands.



 nice way of thinking


----------



## Annabella (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Verduistering!!


> [direct translation]
> "Don't worry about it." I said. "You're not the only who is breaking apart."
> "…"
> I wanted to confess everything about Itachi.
> ...


I like how this quote highlights Sasuke's ability to relate to Reishi's despair. What the Kumanoi clan did to the prisoners was disgusting, no wonder his resolve to destroy the shinobi system has grown stronger.

The way his tongue sealed up, ironically reminded me of Danzo's seal. It's interesting how he can't talk about his experience to anyone, it emphasises his loneliness, especially when he acknowledges he might feel better if he confesses. I'm quite stunned that he accepts he is a "person full of mistakes".

 I loved it when he saved Kina. What a hero.


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

> Oh well


:rofl


> He feels like he fed a dog he isn't planning to keep. No, worse. He's already starting to think of the dog as his own.


omg sasuke 

as for the rest of it, i can safely say that naruto should have had this development. and sasuke needs a hug :/


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 21, 2012)

/\ the comparision was quite hilarious 



more translation 


this book is so dark, drug, ninja crisis , i bet that if it got a movie, the rate would be higher than what we are used to 

edit: oh boy, this book is awesome

if Kishi already read it and take something to the manga, perhaps Sasuke's objective will really be end the ninja system 

that shit is epic


----------



## Lalaka (Nov 21, 2012)

oh my god i want to see this as an ova or movie or something


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2012)

verduistering said:


> . Sasuke takes a nap. He dreams that he is Itachi and Kina is Sasuke. Kina says something mischievous and Sasuke pokes him in the forehead. He sleeps well for the first time in ages.


Aww. 


> He feels like he fed a dog he isn't planning to keep. No, worse. He's already starting to think of the dog as his own.



Sasuke, we've known forever that you can become attached to anyone easily. Just ask all your former and current teammates. 





> [direct translation]
> "Don't worry about it." I said. "You're not the only who is breaking apart."
> "…"
> I wanted to confess everything about Itachi.
> ...



We know Sasuke, we know. 



> if the shinobi world is really about to end, then it's OK if Sasuke were to end it with his own two hands.



I like where this is going hopefully Kishi may use this as a counter thesis to Naruto's thoughts regarding the system.



> "What… do you know…? Shinobi kill, that's true. I know that sometimes there's no other choice. But… but, shinobi don't forget the ones they've killed." Sasuke suddenly remembers Itachi's final words ("Forgive me, Sasuke… this is it.") Reishi is crying by now, he says that no one remembers the fire powder massacre. His father just wanted to tell everyone that, if you take someone's life in order to save your own, you mustn't forget them.



Reminds me most recently of Kimbley's words in FMA. Don't forget the ones you kill as they sure as hell won't forget you.


Yeah, Kishi, that Sasuke movie you were thinking about before RTN, do it. You already have the script right here.


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah, Kishi, that Sasuke movie you were thinking about before RTN, do it. You already have the script right here.



as long as the anime team or kishi don't "change" the script like putting new filler characters or even worse...... put naruto in it


----------



## Arthas (Nov 22, 2012)

Why is that I love the writing and tone of this book but keep finding I hate the direction it's taking?

Another pet peeve of mine is that I hate "The magic is dying / being replaced by technology" stories. I've just read too many of them.

I want my magical spell casting warriors to stick around! SHANNORO!!!


----------



## Vila (Nov 22, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Part of chapter 3.
> 
> [direct translation]
> "Don't worry about it." I said. "You're not the only who is breaking apart."
> ...



This part is breaking my heart. You are not alone, Sasuke. You won't be alone.


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2012)

Arthas said:


> Why is that I love the writing and tone of this book but keep finding I hate the direction it's taking?
> 
> Another pet peeve of mine is that I hate "The magic is dying / being replaced by technology" stories. I've just read too many of them.
> 
> I want my magical spell casting warriors to stick around! SHANNORO!!!



this isnt a magic is dying story. this is a " magic of fire weapoans, people will always fight" type of story.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 22, 2012)

A lot of fangirls here


----------



## bingvhui (Nov 22, 2012)

Wedon't have justice. We have the opposite: social justice.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 22, 2012)

@gerwishin

That 0.5 might be enough to denote a edge in understanding the world, I think this novel shows that Sasuke understands the problems of the ninja system, where ninjas are used then thrown away without a moments hesitation cough Uchiha clan massacre cough
now don't get me wrong Sasuke doesn't have a answer but he but he gets the issue while Naruto upon having the problem explain to him would go:
Naruto: "I will solve your problems believe it!"
Ninja: "How?"
Naruto:"I don't know yet, and I'm not going to take the time to  actually think about it, but I won't give up believe in me !" 

About Hinata and Neji the thing is remember their match Neji's cool because he knows he has this in the bag while Hinata is bundle of nerves just barely staying in the arena so Neji starts the psychological warfare enunciating all the signs that Hinata was terrified and weak, which she was, going on and on about her and the clan and then Hinata says one line to him about how he's the one suffering from the clan and Neji goes from cool to berserker mode.

Which was useless since he beat her, but if a equally strong opponent had pushed Neji's buttons like that he could have been in trouble.

@arthas

I agree the "Magic is dying" genre is so freaking overplayed, but it's not like jutsus have stopped working it's just that people have stopped using them, and you just know that a Sannin level doesn't give a damn about their technology.

Frankly this village is lucky they're in samurai territory, if I remember correctly, and they still use chackra swords.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone organised/collected the summaries/translations in any one place yet?

I feel like I should start reading whatever is available, but this thread is so huge.  I don't know how to catch up.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 22, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> Has anyone organised/collected the summaries/translations in any one place yet?
> 
> I feel like I should start reading whatever is available, but this thread is so huge.  I don't know how to catch up.





Frankly I'm surprised at the speed at which the translators are working. I would have expected something like this to take months but at this rate we may get most of the book summarized in a matter of weeks...


----------



## gershwin (Nov 22, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> That 0.5 might be enough to denote a edge in understanding the world, I think this novel shows that Sasuke understands the problems of the ninja system, where ninjas are used then thrown away without a moments hesitation cough Uchiha clan massacre cough
> now don't get me wrong Sasuke doesn't have a answer but he but he gets the issue while Naruto upon having the problem explain to him would go:
> Naruto: "I will solve your problems believe it!"
> Ninja: "How?"
> Naruto:"I don't know yet, and I'm not going to take the time to  actually think about it, but I won't give up believe in me !"


Unfortunately manga and novel view the same problem from kinda different angles. In manga the peace Naruto promises to bring is reduced to few Uchihas and one monster being a threat  Defeat/tnj them - and the peace is there, because nations already became friends while fighting back to back. Human factor was touched many times during manga but it doesn`t play any role in the end. Funny how it perfectly echoed novel Tobi`s words - the justice is with ones who are stronger.
Novel touches social problems. Thats why Sasuke here is able to understand things that Naruto will never be allowed to face fully. 

What is interesting, the same author created the Blood Prison. Haven`t watched it, but from what i heard its complete filler that doesn`t realy give any development to Naruto 


> About Hinata and Neji the thing is remember their match Neji's cool because he knows he has this in the bag while Hinata is bundle of nerves just barely staying in the arena so Neji starts the psychological warfare enunciating all the signs that Hinata was terrified and weak, which she was, going on and on about her and the clan and then Hinata says one line to him about how he's the one suffering from the clan and Neji goes from cool to berserker mode.
> 
> Which was useless since he beat her, but if a equally strong opponent had pushed Neji's buttons like that he could have been in trouble.


You are talking about ability to behave rationally in any situation. He was emotionaly provoked. But what about Sakura than? She has 4.5 (!) It haven`t made her smarter in certain situations when keeping calm and using logic were necessary.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 22, 2012)

@gerswhin 
 I agree Sasuke has the field advantage in dealing with social issues because he's in a novel and it's easier to read his thoughts.

 I'm afraid I based my impression on what Naruto would do upon his dialogue with Nagato, his answer there was "I don't know but I'm not going to give up!" stubbornness is not the way it never is when dealing with these issues.

 About Hinata vs Neji , my angle is that Neji launched multiple psychological lines to attack and Hinata launched one back that really hurt, I'm sure Sakura could do the same if Neji repeated the history of the Hyuuga clan like he did against Hinata.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2012)

Shouldn't this be in the house of uzumaki? This is a novel, and thus, not manga. I'm not moving at this point because it's so many pages in and god knows what possible spoilers might be in there, and I also don't want to close it because it would be kinda cruel.

I'm left bitching to myself


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 22, 2012)

gershwin said:


> What is interesting, the same author created the Blood Prison. Haven`t watched it, but from what i heard its complete filler that doesn`t realy give any development to Naruto



Well, in that case Higashiyama didn't actually write the story. XD

The anime staff made up the plot and turned it into a movie... and then Higashiyama was chosen as the writer of the novel based on it. Which means that he had to follow the script of the movie when writing, and couldn't just make up his own plot.


----------



## Rii (Nov 22, 2012)

> Sasuke watches him go and wonders why he's even going along with this. Sasuke takes a nap. He dreams that *he is Itachi and Kina is Sasuke.* Kina says something mischievous and Sasuke pokes him in the forehead. He sleeps well for the first time in ages


.

and....



> Sasuke responds: "You usuratonkachi…


It means he thinks he's just an idiot like Naruto ? Or he always calls someone "Usuratonkachi" if he thinks he/she deserves to be called like that ?


----------



## gershwin (Nov 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Well, in that case Higashiyama didn't actually write the story. XD
> 
> The anime staff made up the plot and turned it into a movie... and then Higashiyama was chosen as the writer of the novel based on it. Which means that he had to follow the script of the movie when writing, and couldn't just make up his own plot.



Wasn`t he the one who wrote the script? 

@Hero of Shadows, I think its not realy a matter of intelligence level but the differ of their personalities and the situation they were in. Neji bad mouthed Hinata, but she used to such treatment. Hinata didnt have the problems with Neji - her problems laid within herself and she understood it perfectly.
Neji on the other hand faced the person he hated. He blamed the main branch for his father`s death, for his fate. If it wasn`t Hinata who said those words to him, maybe he wouldnt go mad.


----------



## Rational1955 (Nov 22, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Wasn`t he the one who wrote the script?
> 
> @Hero of Shadows, I think its not realy a matter of intelligence level but the differ of their personalities and the situation they were in. Neji bad mouthed Hinata, but she used to such treatment. Hinata didnt have the problems with Neji - her problems laid withing herself and she understood it perfectly.
> Neji on the other hand faced the person he hated. He blamed the main branch for his father`s death, for his fate. If it wasn`t Hinata who said those words to him, maybe he wouldnt go mad.



I agree with this


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 22, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Wasn`t he the one who wrote the script?



*checks movie writers*

Whoops, I stand corrected. XD

I had a different name in mind, but I guess I got confused with Lost Tower...



Rii said:


> .It means he thinks he's just an idiot like Naruto ? Or he always calls someone "Usuratonkachi" if he thinks he/she deserves to be called like that ?



He's protecting Kina just like an older brother... so of course, when he superimposes himself and Itachi over himself and Kina, he puts himself in the 'older brother' position and Kina in the 'younger brother' one. ^^


----------



## Annabella (Nov 22, 2012)

I think the fact that Sasuke "sleeps well for the first time in ages" after resolving to help Kina implies that his new friendship has had a positive impact on him.

Also, the Itachi style forehead poke after Kina says something mischevious suggests that he already sees him like a younger brother.

I actually like the way he's assumed the role of an elder brother, especially since 'understanding Itachi's feelings' has become one of his main objectives in the manga.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 22, 2012)

This is just so heartbreaking.I already thought that he was suffering,but being unable to sleep for years sounds horrible.


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I think the fact that Sasuke "sleeps well for the first time in ages" after resolving to help Kina implies that his new friendship has had a positive impact on him.
> 
> Also, the Itachi style forehead poke after Kina says something mischevious suggests that he already sees him like a younger brother.
> 
> I actually like the way he's assumed the role of an elder brother, especially since 'understanding Itachi's feelings' has become one of his main objectives in the manga.



i just like sasuke admitting that he is seeing kina as a younger brother even if he doesn't want to.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> i just like sasuke admitting that he is seeing kina as a younger brother even if he doesn't want to.



Yeah this part:
_
He feels like he fed a dog he isn't planning to keep. No, worse. He's already starting to think of the dog as his own. _

It's his own way of saying Kina holds some level of importance for him. He's looking out for him in a brotherly way, ultimately I think he'll look after Naruto in the same way.


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Yeah this part:
> _
> He feels like he fed a dog he isn't planning to keep. No, worse. He's already starting to think of the dog as his own. _
> 
> It's his own way of saying Kina holds some level of importance for him. He's looking out for him in a brotherly way, ultimately I think he'll look after Naruto in the same way.



sasuke seeing naruto as a second brother was a given. even if the only way it will happen in the manga will be forced. however, here it seems more natural for sasuke to see kina like that seeing that he just lost a beloved brother and tries to replace him while mourning the death of itachi. i mean, being able to see into sasuke's thoughts is what many readers have wanted and not just "flashback of itachi's death + flashbacks of good times = crush konoha" which was retarded to say the least.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke seeing naruto as a second brother was a given. even if the only way it will happen in the manga will be forced. however, here it seems more natural for sasuke to see kina like that seeing that he just lost a beloved brother and tries to replace him while mourning the death of itachi. i mean, being able to see into sasuke's thoughts is what many readers have wanted and not just "flashback of itachi's death + flashbacks of good times = crush konoha" which was retarded to say the least.


This does seem more natural, I suppose in Kina and Reishi he sees a bit of his relationship with Itachi (in happier times), so he feels more drawn to them and can sympathise with the importance of their bond. He would probably want to have something like that again, obviously with Naruto. I mean he already thinks about him quite a bit and Kina is clearly meant to resemble him.

I agree Kishi could have handled the transition better, his change was very abrupt. It was like he went from one aim to another without any time to consider what he was planning to do. That's why I like the way he is right now in the manga, that sort of in between phase where he just wants answers, to better understand Itachi and be able to think for himself.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 22, 2012)

Describe and develop already created by someone else character with a story in written form is much easier than do it in manga centered around battles. 



To be honest though, Kishi isn`t very good when it comes to gradual character development.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> as long as the anime team or kishi don't "change" the script like putting new filler characters or even worse...... put naruto in it



Fuck yeah, keep them as far away from this as possible. Kishi could at least illustrate.


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Fuck yeah, keep them as far away from this as possible. Kishi could at least illustrate.



this could work more as a manga than an anime adaptation since as a manga, quality art isn't a problem and pacing too.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2012)

I find it interesting that Sasuke laughs to himself when on one else is around...

And that he finds some peace in seeing people he relates too. Really bolsters the theory that he might found a village of his own one day or perhaps just travel the shinobi world.


----------



## verduistering (Nov 22, 2012)

Last part of chapter 3~


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 3 SUMMARY (2/2) (p.115-129)_ 




That same night another murder took place. It was at Keisanryou (the same place were Kina had been staking out the previous nights.) Kina tells Sasuke the news. The victims were the shinobi that Sasuke beat up last night. People are saying that the one who threw the kunai in the shinobi's leg is the murderer. Sasuke says, "Well, that makes me the killer. I'll just go hand myself in then."  Sasuke stands up to leave. Kina asks where he's going. Sasuke says he's leaving the village since he has heard all he had to hear about Itachi. Kina says the eye medicine isn't ready yet. Sasuke says he doesn't need it; his eyes feel OK. Kina asks Sasuke to come to the crime scene with him. Sasuke repeats that he's leaving. Kina calls it a detour. Sasuke pokes Kina's forehead again. "Listen up, you usuratonkachi. If you hadn't gotten into a fight last night, you might've been killed instead." Kina just pouts. And they end up going to Keisanryou anyway. 

They arrive at Keisanryou. There's a group of about 40 men there. Kina points out that the guy in front is Sendou Jiryuu. Kina puts his hawk mask on. Sasuke assumes it's to hide the fear on his face. The other guys are all Sendou Clan members. They're wearing black kimono's with a white dragon pattern on their sleeves. Their heads are shaven. They definitely look like criminals. And they are staring right at Kina and Sasuke. They both stare back. One of the members whispers something in Jiryuu's ear. Sasuke notices it's the same guy that sold him the saigenzai a few days ago. 

Sasuke and Kina walk up to the group. Both sides stare silently at each other. Sasuke decides to speak first: "Get lost". The men get angry but Jiryuu holds them back. Jiryuu says that's a bad way to greet someone. He calls Sasuke 'the bodyguard who's been staying at Kodon's place'. Kina fires up and accuses Jiryuu of starting the fire at his house. Jiryuu laughs it off ("Got any proof?"). Kina insults Jiryuu and his men. One of them charges at Kina. Sasuke trips him. All the others charge them too now. Sasuke thinks that Kina getting mangled a little bit would teach Kina to be less rash. But Sasuke decides to just finish those guys off because letting "the brat" (i.e. Kina) get hurt would give him bad dreams. Sasuke fires a Kadon Goukakyuu no Jutsu (Fire Spell) at them. The guys in the front get burnt, the guys in back panic and run into each other in panic. Jiryuu scolds them but then cowers ("W-wait… Don't be so hasty… W-we can talk about this…") Sasuke moves behind him and points a kunai at his neck ("I'll say it just once more. Get lost.") Jiryuu asks who Sasuke is. Sasuke says he's Uchiha Sasuke and Jiryuu reacts to the name. Jiryuu's henchmen get small guns-like things (with blue fire powder in it) ready. Kina warns Sasuke not to get hit. Sasuke pushes the kunai into Jiryuu's neck and a stream of blood flows out. Sasuke tells Jiryuu to order his men to throw away their weapons. Jiryuu obeys. Sasuke comments that it seems Itachi went easy on them before. Jiryuu agrees, he has broken into a sweat by now. Sasuke adds he's "not as good as Itachi at holding back." Sasuke kicks Jiryuu away and warns them not to near the Rengyoudou Shop again. They run off. Kina throws rocks at them as they go.     

Sasuke figures this probably won't be the end of it. Even losers have their pride, after all. But what could he do? Sasuke going to leave the village. He figures all he can do is to play along with Kina's detective game a little longer. 

Sasuke approaches the crime scene. Kina searches the place, top to bottom. Suddenly, there's a throbbing pain behind Sasuke's eyes. It's like his eyes are on fire. He covers his eyes with his hands. His eyes are "stirring up." It's like they're trying to tell him something. He remembers that Mangekyou Sharingan activates when you kill someone dear to you. It's been 22 days since he killed Itachi. 

[direct translation]
The death of a loved one.
Even though I hated him so much… Even though I hated him with every fiber of my being…. Even though I welcomed Itachi's death as the rain poured down on me... If Tobi's words are true, Itachi tried to grant me Mangekyou Sharingan by killing him. 
The death of a loved one.
The death of a person who I Iove.  
Yes, I saw it clearly in Itachi's eyes. What laid at the depth of my hatred, what even I couldn't see. 
That's why the Mangekyou Sharingan chose me.
What should I do?
Does Itachi wish for me to become Leaf Village's protector?
Does he wish so from the bottom of his heart?
But if I couldn't see what laid at the bottom of my own heart, maybe Itachi couldn't see what laid at the bottom of his own heart either! 
Itachi… Are you truly OK with this?
Do we have to protect Leaf Village, even exchanging the lives of our clan for it?
That kind of thing wasn't what I wanted. Not that kind of ending. What I wanted, was…
Black flames are swallowing my heart.
[/end]

Kina touches Sasuke's shoulder and asks if he's alright. Sasuke slaps the hand away and says: "Don't touch me that familiarly! I'll kill you." Sasuke says he's sick of everything. Sick of Kina, sick of Reishi, sick of this village. In his thoughts, he adds that he's mainly sick of himself. There's blood on Sasuke's hands (from his eyes.) But he feels like the fog has cleared. Everything is perfect clear; like the way a candle burns the brightest just before it burns out. Sasuke feels he's about to burn out too. His heart is being burned by Amaretasu.  

Kina says they should go back and let Reishi fix a medicine for Sasuke's eyes. Sasuke tells him to get lost and pushes him away. Then Sasuke suddenly sees something in the grass. He picks it up. He doesn't understand why it's there. Kina asks him what's wrong. Sasuke looks at Kina and realizes that Kina is genuinely worried about him. He thinks about how not necessarily everyone in the world is trying to use him and hurt him. He's always known that. The flames in his heart slowly fade out. 

Sasuke apologies and holds out his hand to Kina. Kina takes his hand and uses the leverage to jump up and poke Sasuke's forehead. Kina laughs, "I'll forgive you just this once. You, usuratonkachi." Sasuke averts his eyes, calls him an idiot and suggests to get a bite to eat on the way back to the shop. Kina agrees. They get some dumplings. Sasuke watches Kina stuff his face and he thinks:

[direct translation]
Even though the entire village is their enemy, Kina and Reishi stand firm. Just together as two brothers. I realized that once again. 
There's no way I could hate those kinds of guys. 
Those brothers' way of living is something I desire, and it's impossible to feel otherwise. 
Kina ate another bad-tasting dumpling and crammed it into his mouth, looking like they tasted delicious. 
In the end, it was a pretty good afternoon. 
[/end]

End chapter 3.




And, no, the chapter doesn't mention what this "it" is.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2012)

> Sasuke looks at Kina and realizes that Kina is genuinely worried about him. He thinks about how not necessarily everyone in the world is trying to use him and hurt him. He's always known that. The flames in his heart slowly fade out.



I imagine that Naruto's going to be able to pull at these same insecurities.


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2012)

> It's been 22 days since he killed Itachi.



it is rare for us to get time frames in naruto 


> And, no, the chapter doesn't mention what this "it" is.


 a pokemon? :amazed


----------



## Kusa (Nov 22, 2012)

> he adds that he's mainly sick of himself


 



> In the end, it was a pretty good afternoon.


Sasuke for once thinking a day was not bad


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2012)

Villain said:


> Sasuke for once thinking a day was not bad



one day he sees his family killed. the other day he kills his brother. and one day he tsunderes his way to almost killing 20 people and a kid..... but doesn't and ends ups eating dumblings.......... kind of a  good day in comparison to the first two


----------



## gershwin (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder if those brothers even survive the end.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 22, 2012)

verduistering said:


> [direct translation]
> Even though the entire village is their enemy, Kina and Reishi stand firm. Just together as two brothers. I realized that once again.
> There's no way I could hate those kinds of guys.
> Those brothers' way of living is something I desire, and it's impossible to feel otherwise
> [/end]


So he desires the brother's way of life he doesn't hate them, he's helping the good guys. Overall, Sasuke's pretty nice in this.


> Do we have to protect Leaf Village, even exchanging the lives of our clan for it?
> That kind of thing wasn't what I wanted. Not that kind of ending. What I wanted, was?
> Black flames are swallowing my heart.


 I love the imagery of the Amaterasu burning everything whenever he thinks about painful stuff. Its interesting how the realisation that he still loved Itachi is still sinking in as his eyes adjust to the MS.

It's clear that he didn't like the way the Uchiha were expected to sacrifice their lives for the Leaf..but then what kind of life did he want..? Something outside of the shinobi village system..?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2012)

Am I the only one amused at how Sasuke sees Naruto in Kina, but at the same time acts like Itachi towards him, and if he were himself(his little brother)?

It actually brings to my mind the notion that Sasuke will see Naruto one day as his younger brother. When we think that Sasuke seems to parallel the elder brother and Naruto the younger, its makes so much sense 




> Kina touches Sasuke's shoulder and asks if he's alright. Sasuke slaps the hand away and says:* "Don't touch me that familiarly! I'll kill you."* Sasuke says he's sick of everything. Sick of Kina, sick of Reishi, sick of this village.* In his thoughts, he adds that he's mainly sick of himself.* There's blood on Sasuke's hands (from his eyes.) But he feels like the fog has cleared. Everything is perfect clear; like the way a candle burns the brightest just before it burns out. Sasuke feels he's about to burn out too. His heart is being burned by Amaretasu.
> 
> Kina says they should go back and let Reishi fix a medicine for Sasuke's eyes. Sasuke tells him to get lost and pushes him away. Then Sasuke suddenly sees something in the grass. He picks it up. He doesn't understand why it's there. Kina asks him what's wrong. Sasuke looks at Kina and realizes that Kina is genuinely worried about him. He thinks about how not necessarily everyone in the world is trying to use him and hurt him. He's always known that. The flames in his heart slowly fade out.
> 
> *Sasuke apologies and holds out his hand to Kina. Kina takes his hand and uses the leverage to jump up and poke Sasuke's forehead. Kina laughs, "I'll forgive you just this once. You, usuratonkachi." *Sasuke averts his eyes, calls him an idiot and suggests to get a bite to eat on the way back to the shop. Kina agrees. They get some dumplings. Sasuke watches Kina stuff his face and he thinks:



two observations:

- at Sasuke being sick of himself: i loled .

- in b4 SasuKina fanarts.


Ahh, Sasuke is a really pleasing character to read, isnt he? Im kinda surprised 


@@Raiden

i agree that this is where Naruto will get him. His reaction when Naruto said that he understands him, and the he is his friend says it all.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 22, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Last part of chapter 3~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 3 SUMMARY (2/2) (p.115-129)_
> ...



Thank you once again, I'll go put up the link in the translation thread. 

Wow, you're really quick with your summaries! XD 



verduistering said:


> And, no, the chapter doesn't mention what this "it" is.



I think Higashiyama's background as a crime fiction writer is starting to be seen...


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> this could work more as a manga than an anime adaptation since as a manga, quality art isn't a problem and pacing too.


True, but I could only imagine the bitching that would ensue if were placed into the manga. Now an OAV would make more sense as well as anime special. But I think a movie would serve it justice as long as no one touches the plot or script and just animate it.


Raiden said:


> I find it interesting that Sasuke laughs to himself when on one else is around...
> 
> And that he finds some peace in seeing people he relates too. Really bolsters the theory that he might found a village of his own one day or* perhaps just travel the shinobi world*.


I'd wish he'd go the wanderer route as his ending but unfortunately that ain't happening. 


verduistering said:


> Suddenly, there's a throbbing pain behind Sasuke's eyes. It's like his eyes are on fire. He covers his eyes with his hands. His eyes are "stirring up." It's like they're trying to tell him something. He remembers that Mangekyou Sharingan activates when you kill someone dear to you. It's been 22 days since he killed Itachi.


Epitaph awakening are we? 



> [direct translation]
> The death of a loved one.
> Even though I hated him so much? Even though I hated him with every fiber of my being?. Even though I welcomed Itachi's death as the rain poured down on me... If Tobi's words are true, Itachi tried to grant me Mangekyou Sharingan by killing him.
> The death of a loved one.
> ...



I figured his thoughts were something along these lines when it came to Itachi's initial goal of making Sasuke some kind of savior/protector for the Leaf.




> Kina says they should go back and let Reishi fix a medicine for Sasuke's eyes. Sasuke tells him to get lost and pushes him away. Then Sasuke suddenly sees something in the grass. He picks it up. He doesn't understand why it's there.


Rupees? 



> Kina asks him what's wrong. Sasuke looks at Kina and realizes that Kina is genuinely worried about him. He thinks about how not necessarily everyone in the world is trying to use him and hurt him. He's always known that. The flames in his heart slowly fade out.


There's the opening Naruto needs.



> Sasuke apologies and holds out his hand to Kina. Kina takes his hand and uses the leverage to jump up and poke Sasuke's forehead. Kina laughs, "I'll forgive you just this once. You, usuratonkachi." Sasuke averts his eyes, calls him an idiot and suggests to get a bite to eat on the way back to the shop.


Once again. Aw.

Also Kina has managed to accomplish what Sasuke could never do to Itachi. Flick his elder brother figure's forehead. 



> [direct translation]
> Even though the entire village is their enemy, Kina and Reishi stand firm. Just together as two brothers. I realized that once again.
> There's no way I could hate those kinds of guys.
> Those brothers' way of living is something I desire, and it's impossible to feel otherwise.
> ...



That's just 



Raiden said:


> I imagine that Naruto's going to be able to pull at these same insecurities.



Oh yeah.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 22, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Kina touches Sasuke's shoulder and asks if he's alright. Sasuke slaps the hand away and says: "Don't touch me that familiarly! I'll kill you." Sasuke says he's sick of everything. Sick of Kina, sick of Reishi, sick of this village. In his thoughts, he adds that he's mainly sick of himself. There's blood on Sasuke's hands (from his eyes.) But he feels like the fog has cleared. Everything is perfect clear; like the way a candle burns the brightest just before it burns out. Sasuke feels he's about to burn out too. His heart is being burned by Amaretasu.
> 
> Kina says they should go back and let Reishi fix a medicine for Sasuke's eyes. Sasuke tells him to get lost and pushes him away. Then Sasuke suddenly sees something in the grass. He picks it up. He doesn't understand why it's there. Kina asks him what's wrong. Sasuke looks at Kina and realizes that Kina is genuinely worried about him. He thinks about how not necessarily everyone in the world is trying to use him and hurt him. He's always known that. The flames in his heart slowly fade out.
> 
> ...


Oh..
really my eyes started to tears..
poor Kina ..Sasuke you should be nicer with kids ..
it's really interesting book..


Jeαnne said:


> two observations:
> 
> - at Sasuke being sick of himself: i loled .
> 
> ...



Me like that..wish they be quick enough..
of course he is ..


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 22, 2012)

Making this into a manga would be neat, if not an official version then a fan made version would work too. 

I don't know why the mangaka never lets us inside Sasuke's head like this, I've been wanting something like this for a long time now. 

It's not fair that we have to constantly be beaten over the head with Naruto's thoughts but Sasuke's personal thoughts are for the most part unkown to us? How exactly are we supposed to understand Sasuke as a character then? I could understand if we were given a window into his thoughts through his interactions with others but Sasuke comes off as being very difficult to read.

Seems like the only time the manga bothers to portray him as human is when he's interacting with Itachi. Perhaps Itachi just brings that out in him. 

I'm very much enjoying this chance to see things from Sasuke's perspective and to see how he views the world. I like being able to see when he doubts himself, when he knows others are trying to use him, why he lashes out at others and how he perceives those moments. It reminds us that he is still human, he still has his own insecurities he needs to deal with, he does doubt tobi and didn't completely trust him right from the get go, and he does get sick of himself from time to time XD


----------



## Revolution (Nov 23, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I'm far more entertained by this than the manga right now. You guys are the best!
> 
> 
> So, is this novel saying that Itachi's illness was caused by the powerful eye drops then? He was using the eye drops in an attempt to preserve his eyes a little bit longer with no care for what kind of damage it would do to the rest of his body?
> ...



Itachi was already dying


----------



## jacamo (Nov 24, 2012)

this is turning out to be frikin awesome 

will upload chapter 4 tmr 

thanks again verduistering


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 24, 2012)

The poke scene by Masuta (Pixiv)


----------



## Annabella (Nov 24, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> The poke scene by Masuta (Pixiv)



This is very cute! and Sasuke giving Kina a piggy back he's so small!!

It's amazing that he was able to work out the one way of getting through to Sasuke..the forehead poke!!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 24, 2012)

Bet Sasuke never considered trying to poke Itachi back XD


----------



## gershwin (Nov 24, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> The poke scene by Masuta (Pixiv)



Cute, but Kina looks 4-5 max


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh God, this is sooo good.
Someone needs to illustrate it.Gaiden or whatever I don't care, I need to see Sasuke laughing to himself.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 24, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Cute, but Kina looks 4-5 max



That never stopped shippers before. Remember that cover of Naruto and Sasuke as babies? What I've seen what someone done with it, not even bleach can erase it.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 24, 2012)

This novel is good, please don't ruin it with shipping Kina is like a baby brother


----------



## gershwin (Nov 24, 2012)

Shippers can put scenario like "they met again in 5 years"


----------



## Annabella (Nov 24, 2012)

They'll probably start writing fanfictions about them


----------



## ch1p (Nov 24, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> This novel is good, please don't ruin it with shipping Kina is like a baby brother





gershwin said:


> Shippers can put scenario like "they met again in 5 years"



I don't want these mental images.  Stop.


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 24, 2012)

What...? Oh boy, that's gross...

O.o


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 24, 2012)

Shipping has no limits as usual.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn, this thread still going strong...

...has the new manga come out?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 24, 2012)

Whats wrong with baby Sasuke and Naruto?  They are cute.



Also, I wish so much that Sasuke would say something like this to Konoha elders:







*
"You killed my mother, my father, my family, hurt my brother after you pushed us to the outskirts of the village and spied on us.  Don't sit on your own little throne and spew bullshit after all youve done".*


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 24, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> They'll probably start writing fanfictions about them


Kina, Sasuke and Naruto love triangle, Twilight style 








oh god no


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm too lazy to read far back. Who the fuck is Kina?

Guess I should have known there'd be fanfic characters in this.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 24, 2012)

At least it isn't a princess.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2012)

If it had been....


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm too lazy to read far back. Who the fuck is Kina?
> 
> Guess I should have known there'd be fanfic characters in this.


read it


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm too lazy to read far back. Who the fuck is Kina?
> 
> Guess I should have known there'd be fanfic characters in this.



He's the little brother of the one who runs the medicine shop in the book. His older brother is named Reishi. Reishi and Kina are supposed to parallel Itachi and Sasuke but Sasuke acts like Itachi towards Kina, assuming the older brother role, even carrying him piggyback style XD


----------



## Annabella (Nov 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm too lazy to read far back. Who the fuck is Kina?
> 
> Guess I should have known there'd be fanfic characters in this.



In terms of personality/behaviour, Kina is like the carbon copy of part 1 Naruto.

I think the two original characters serve as interesting parallels to Sasuke's own relationships.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 25, 2012)

ch1p said:


> At least it isn't a princess.



Oh God..I hate princesses now ..
this novel should be a movie..
reading isn't like watching..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 25, 2012)

If Sasuke sees himself as Itachi and Kina as himself, he should slaughter Kina's family. 



Yami_no_Princess said:


> He's the little brother of the one who runs the medicine shop in the book. His older brother is named Reishi. Reishi and Kina are supposed to parallel Itachi and Sasuke but Sasuke acts like Itachi towards Kina, assuming the older brother role, *even carrying him piggyback style* XD



What is this I don't even.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Sasuke sees himself as Itachi and Kina as himself, *he should slaughter Kina's family.*
> 
> 
> 
> What is this I don't even.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Sasuke sees himself as Itachi and Kina as himself, he should slaughter Kina's family.



No one to slaughter, they are already dead  There is only older bro, but for Sasuke older brothers are sacred 



> What is this I don't even.


He also pokes his forehead


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What is this I don't even.



I like Sasuke..but I felt the same as you when I read it..


----------



## Annabella (Nov 25, 2012)

> Sasuke thinks that Kina getting mangled a little bit would teach Kina to be less rash. But Sasuke decides to just finish those guys off because letting "the brat" (i.e. Kina) get hurt would give him bad dreams



I liked how he justified helping Kina by thinking he will have bad dreams if he lets him get hurt. It's like he can't accept that he might just he care about the kid.

I'm beginning to wonder if something bad will happen to Kina or Reishi it would hurt Sasuke and make him lose the little bit of humanity he seems to have gained by spending time with them.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 25, 2012)

^ That's my fear as well. I'll be surprised if they both survive. You know, because Sasuke can't have anything nice.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 25, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> ^ That's my fear as well. I'll be surprised if they both survive. You know, because Sasuke can't have anything nice.



Or because Sasuke can only be OOC for so long.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 25, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if something bad will happen to Kina or Reishi it would hurt Sasuke and make him lose the little bit of humanity he seems to have gained by spending time with them.



Those japanese naruto fan artists who have read the book, wrote in their blogs something about Reishi`s death which is kinda reminds Itachi`s, so i assume the ending is tragic


----------



## Annabella (Nov 25, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Those japanese naruto fan artists who have read the book, wrote in their blogs something about Reishi`s death which is kinda reminds Itachi`s, so i assume the ending is tragic



Wait seriously Reishi dies..this is bad..who will look after Kina?

He's still grieving Itachi and Reishi dies too..Now the chapter titles make a lot more sense, sad times ahead. Will Sasuke ever be allowed to have some happiness..? 

His death will probably just confirm everything Sasuke already thinks about the worthless state of the ninja world. It will strengthen his resolve for revenge, the epilogue is called 'The Beginning of Revenge'


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 25, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Shouldn't this be in the house of uzumaki? This is a novel, and thus, not manga. I'm not moving at this point because it's so many pages in and god knows what possible spoilers might be in there, and I also don't want to close it because it would be kinda cruel.
> 
> I'm left bitching to myself



To think, Sasuke's novel is this powerful...


----------



## Arthas (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been dying to ask this since friday but my Internet connection's been busted: 

Does anyone know if there was any mention of Hawk Summons in this novel? (As in Sasuke getting their contract?)


----------



## Annabella (Nov 26, 2012)

Arthas said:


> I've been dying to ask this since friday but my Internet connection's been busted:
> 
> Does anyone know if there was any mention of Hawk Summons in this novel? (As in Sasuke getting their contract?)



There hasn't been any explanation for his Hawk summon yet.

So far the only mention of a 'hawk' is Kina's hawk mask.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 26, 2012)

There were some rumours of a explanation and of using Kirin, honestly right now I don't want them to explain it in the novel if they explain it here it will be a simple "go to the hawks and sign a contract" while if Kishi does it he might write something grander.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 26, 2012)

gershwin said:


> No one to slaughter, they are already dead  There is only older bro, but for Sasuke older brothers are sacred



For Sasuke, the family is sacred.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What is this I don't even.



It wasn't done in a weird way:



> Sasuke says: "Don't lay another finger on the brat. Got it?" The shinobi quickly run off. Kina is unconscious by now. Sasuke picks Kina up and walks back to the shop with Kina on his back. Sasuke thinks about how he stuck his nose into unnecessary business. He feels like he fed a dog he isn't planning to keep. No, worse. He's already starting to think of the dog as his own. Kina wakes up halfway but doesn't ask Sasuke to put him down. Sasuke doesn't really mind.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 4

this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 26, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Those japanese naruto fan artists who have read the book, wrote in their blogs something about Reishi`s death which is kinda reminds Itachi`s, so i assume the ending is tragic



Oh God not the death of an older brother again..


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 26, 2012)

So, are the events in this novel to be considered somewhat canon?
Will there be an anime adaption of the novel?
Sasuke's popularity is gonna jump anyways, so he big wigs running the anime teams should be milking this shit.
I know Kishimoto is gonna be lining his pockets from Novel sales.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 26, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> So, are the events in this novel to be considered somewhat canon?
> Will there be an anime adaption of the novel?
> Sasuke's popularity is gonna jump anyways, so he big wigs running the anime teams should be milking this shit.
> I know Kishimoto is gonna be lining his pockets from Novel sales.



Kishimoto didn't write it, Akira Higashiyama did (the one who wrote Blood Prison). I don't know if Kishi has any rights to the novel sales, probably royalties due to Sasuke belonging to him? 

There have been novels in the past that never got animated or mangafied either so I don't see why this one would be any different. Sides I think this one would be more suited to a manga/doujinshi than an anime.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Nov 27, 2012)

gershwin said:


> No one to slaughter, they are already dead  There is only older bro, but for Sasuke older brothers are sacred
> 
> 
> He also pokes his forehead



Wtf.......


----------



## moonxcandycane (Nov 27, 2012)

wierd ...ok I don't know what I expected.
I thought it would have more orichimaru


----------



## Owl (Nov 27, 2012)

I bet you Sasuke will be a hell of an emo kid character in the new novel.

But oh well, atleast this will give the fans something new to wank on.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 27, 2012)

moonxcandycane said:


> wierd ...ok I don't know what I expected.
> I thought it would have more orichimaru



It's set after Itachi's death, Oro was long gone.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 27, 2012)

The novel has interesting parts, but that ending isn't very good, sorry. It's just an excuse for Sasuke to go through the massacre again. I suppose status quo needed to be preserved, but still I think this could have had a different plot than... well, for Sasuke to make it the massacre 2.0.

Still, the in-between is cool, no doubt about that. At least the introspection.


----------



## Sareth (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not the least bit interested in shitty filler content.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 27, 2012)

Sareth said:


> I'm not the least bit interested in shitty filler content.



Well it will help you somehow to understand Sasukes actions better.If you don't care about Sasuke or what,don't read but if you actually like Sasuke,then this could be quite interesting for you depite it being not written by Kishi.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Nov 27, 2012)

Sareth said:


> I'm not the least bit interested in shitty filler content.



Filler is made to enlarge a series span. Something that is a separate release cannot be filler.

The novel is an authorized spin off (kishi approven). Higher than fan fiction but still not canon since it is not a part of the story, same can be said about springtime of youth (sadly) and databooks.


edit: where's the ending?


----------



## Walkway (Nov 27, 2012)

Is there anywhere that has all of the translations gathered together so I could read through everything? 

All I'm seeing are snippets throughout the 35 pages at random.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 27, 2012)

Viz better release this, they released those pointless movie adaptations but haven't released any of the Bleach books (which have original stories and show what Aizen's been doing during the time skip).


----------



## gershwin (Nov 27, 2012)

Walkway said:


> Is there anywhere that has all of the translations gathered together so I could read through everything?
> 
> All I'm seeing are snippets throughout the 35 pages at random.


----------



## sakuranonamida (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think this novel was necessary for us to understand Sasuke's thoughts. For me it was clear from the moment we were told abt the Uchiha massacre after Itachi's death that he would go against the village hence why I never understood the butthurt/shitstorm (among his fans esp, not talking abt the haters) his decision caused. Actually among his actions after he was told the truth by Tobi, the only weird or OOC part imo was his fight against Killerbee and the "nakama power" not what he did later, nor his plan for Konoha. You don't need to be told everything that goes inside someone's head in order to understand him. Esp in manga where actions and character's expressions tell a lot abt what he or she is feeling. Anyways from what I've read so far the author of this novel seems to have cared a lot abt grasping Sasuke's intern struggle and even if it's nothing revolutionnary, it's still nice.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 27, 2012)

Villain said:


> Well it will help you somehow to understand Sasukes actions better.



It really doesn't. This little shtick is not needed because all there is to it is the Uchiha massacre 2.0 (if that), with two kids he has met for a month. Sasuke has been obsessed with the massacre for seven years. Two kids he barely met aren't going to make him realise anything that he hasn't already realised (or will realise). Angsting about his memories would be enough in this case, much better than this. Giving his motivation for going crazy to two nobodies instead of his families / Itachi from the get go diminishes the impact IMO, but I guess this part is up to the discussion. Anyay, if this story had another plot, than yes, the argument that it could explain his actions better could valid. Now this? Nah. Good filler, but redundant and kind of shallow. Sasuke's family > these two kids.


----------



## Rain (Nov 27, 2012)

You guys read a few summaries and think you know everything about the book.
To be honest, we still don't know shit about the novel.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 27, 2012)

> Since Reishi entrusted Kina to him before dying, Sasuke offers to take him along...



Take him along where..? To crush Konoha?

Overall I like the story, it's tragic but it's about Sasuke so it's bound to be dark.

I wasn't expecting Kina to have the wolf monster inside of him, he's even more similar to Naruto now.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 27, 2012)

Did we finally will know what actually cause itachi's "disease" ?
the reason of sasuke to come to that village in the novel is to find out about itachi mysterious disease anyway


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 27, 2012)

Eh, translation is finished? Gotta read the rest.
(is it good?)

EDIT:


ch1p said:


> The novel has interesting parts, but that ending isn't very good, sorry. It's just an excuse for Sasuke to go through the massacre again. I suppose status quo needed to be preserved, but still I think this could have had a different plot than... well, for Sasuke to make it the massacre 2.0.
> 
> Still, the in-between is cool, no doubt about that. At least the introspection.



I can't find the ending, where did you read it?


----------



## Annabella (Nov 27, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Eh, translation is finished? Gotta read the rest.
> (is it good?)



It's not finished yet, there are still three chapters and the epilogue left to translate.

So far it's pretty good, the end is obviously sad. People are just discussing the spoilers.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 27, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I can't find the ending, where did you read it?



reposting mezzo


mezzomarinaio said:


> Not yet, just some rumours about the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowsX (Nov 27, 2012)

moonxcandycane said:


> wierd ...ok I don't know what I expected.
> I thought it would have more orichimaru



I think Kishi is the going to tell us about Sasuke's time in Oto through flashbacks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> The novel has interesting parts, but that ending isn't very good, sorry. It's just an excuse for Sasuke to go through the massacre again. I suppose status quo needed to be preserved, but still I think this could have had a different plot than... well, for Sasuke to make it the massacre 2.0.
> 
> Still, the in-between is cool, no doubt about that. At least the introspection.


where did you read it , we are just up to chapter 3


i read your post and ran after the rest of the book


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you gershwin!



mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW SO ORIGINAL. i'm in tears...except not.We have this kind of stories in most of filler arcs (or movies like Bonds) the only difference this time is Sasuke is the main character.This part is a huge let down for me actually.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Sasuke tells him "Even if you were to die, reach Reishi's place with your head held high". Then he adds "My brother is there too, so I will go there soon as well".






Foreshadowing?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 27, 2012)

> Sasuke tells him "Even if you were to die, reach Reishi's place with your head held high". Then he adds "*My brother is there too, so I will go there soon as well*".


What does he mean by that?!..
Are these Kishi's thoughts?!..
why should he sees the hatred and sadness?!..I don't get it anymore..
Thats not good at all..I hate the ending..


----------



## Annabella (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> What does he mean by that?!..
> Are these Kishi's thoughts?!..
> why should he sees the hatred and sadness?!..I don't get it anymore..
> Thats not good at all..I hate the ending..



I think Akira is just highlighting Sasuke's pessimistic outlook, this advice seems to be Sasuke's way of comforting Kina I doubt that it's some elaborate foreshadowing from Kishi

But I agree the ending is pretty bleak


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 27, 2012)

You didn't have to expected a "nice" ending, at least not with Sasuke.

Akira Higashiyama-san, thank you very much, now the whole Kage Summit makes sense to me. Really. A lot.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 27, 2012)

700+ replies


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys, keep in mind that those are only a few spoilers about the ending that I gathered from various blogs and readers' comments... so, it's very possible that some things were left out or not even mentioned. 

You'd better wait for verduistering's more detailed summaries to know exactly what happens. 


P.S. Oh, and about Sasuke's suicidal thoughts... remember that Sasuke is supposed to be in the middle of despair at this point in the story - thus he'll say stuff about... well, hopelessness and despair.

It's just like all his other lines from the manga, such as 'No one is waiting for me back in the village' or 'My dream is in the past, that's where it will always be': they were obviously put there in order to be proven wrong by his friends later on. 

Hell, his line about reaching Itachi in the afterlife was already proven wrong in the manga... since Itachi was kind enough to resuscitate, get his s*** in order and give his little brother some closure before returning to ashes.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 28, 2012)

^I suppose it was foreshadowing after all! Since Sasuke did meet Itachi again


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 28, 2012)

there are 2 threads in the chinese website there and one has finished translating. heard sasuke used kirin.

it seems that the novel was set before taka was formed. i always thought that it was set after taka formed.


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 28, 2012)

Aww, finally got to read all the 3 chapters. I love it! It's so nice to see what Sasuke thinks (even if it's not 100% canon ;o), and his interactions with Kina and Reishi. I totally enjoyed peeping into Sasuke's mind and how he views the shinobi system, his pain/hatred/love towards Itachi ;__; 




The ending spoiler seems so sad and so parallel to Itachi/Sasuke. If Kina had gone with Sauce in the end, oh gosh...what would that be like ;D


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Nov 28, 2012)

> Sasuke tells him "Even if you were to die, reach Reishi's place with your head held high". Then he adds "My brother is there too, so* I will go there soon as well".*


this reminds me Sasuke's comment to karin.......


----------



## ch1p (Nov 28, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Guys, keep in mind that those are only a few spoilers about the ending that I gathered from various blogs and readers' comments... so, it's very possible that some things were left out or not even mentioned.
> 
> You'd better wait for verduistering's more detailed summaries to know exactly what happens.
> 
> ...



True.  There's that line in Iron Country with him saying he's not going to die too.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 28, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> there are 2 threads in the chinese website there and one has finished translating. heard sasuke used kirin.


you mean they have complete translation?

i`ve read he also used tsukuyomi.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 28, 2012)

gershwin said:


> you mean they have complete translation?



yeah, the complete one. 

though i think i will wait for the other translator to finish before printing it and read it like a book.



> i`ve read he also used tsukuyomi.



yeah, on some hooligans i think.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 28, 2012)

I've seen summaries posted but is anyone currently planning on going through and doing a direct translation? I'd still read that even if I read all the summaries. Just curious.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow  You already read it? How is it, good or great? 



DonutKid said:


> yeah, on some hooligans i think.


so apparently novel Sasuke stronger in genjutsu than manga Sasuke


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 28, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Wow  You already read it? How is it, good or great?
> 
> 
> so apparently novel Sasuke stronger in genjutsu than manga Sasuke




i havent read it. i'm probably waiting for the other translator since i think her choice of words are better. i heard it's a pretty good novel. good writing but bad action scenes.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 30, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> this reminds me Sasuke's comment to karin.......



It could be..
he said see ya..so..
seems he really wants to be with his beloved brother..


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2012)

so how is chapter 4 going along?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 2, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> this reminds me Sasuke's comment to karin.......



Which comment to her?


----------



## Annabella (Dec 2, 2012)

I think his "see ya" just meant 'goodbye'. Kishi's way of implying how little Sasuke cared.


----------



## danshad (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry if someone mentioned it before, but I couldn't find it in the thread.
Where can I read the English translation of the novel?


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2012)

danshad said:


> Sorry if someone mentioned it before, but I couldn't find it in the thread.
> Where can I read the English translation of the novel?


----------



## alltimejen (Dec 3, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> From this page
> 
> Dat Sasuke (It was him, right? lol)


hi guys i'm new.... but anyways... what does he mean by that? is he wondering if he can even get the guts to face his old comrades, espically Naruto? is that what he means? confused D:


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2012)

First Bleach now this?  Is this common nowadays?


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2012)

dude, several games have novels and I think OP had one or two.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm so excited to read the rest of this novel, I can't wait ^_^


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 4, 2012)

Good way to make money.


----------



## starlessnight (Dec 4, 2012)

thanck for the sumaries,... i have read it 3 times! i love it,...but i have a question,... there will no be a direct tanslation?


----------



## verduistering (Dec 6, 2012)

^ I doubt it. Not unless you all get together to pay for a translator. 

And sorry for the wait, guys, but university is currently trying to kill. I'll probably have time for more summaries next week.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 6, 2012)

verduistering said:


> And sorry for the wait, guys, but university is currently trying to kill. I'll probably have time for more summaries next week.



No problem take your time

 thank you for actually making the effort to translate it in the first place


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 8, 2012)

verduistering said:


> ^ I doubt it. Not unless you all get together to pay for a translator.
> 
> And sorry for the wait, guys, but university is currently trying to kill. I'll probably have time for more summaries next week.



That's okay sweety, really appreciate everything you've done so far. Hopefully you get some down time over winter break.


----------



## TimeMask (Dec 8, 2012)

I read all the chapters that are translated so far for this Sasuke novel and I think its an interesting story.

Kishi made the right choice by letting Akira write the novel but I wonder how cannon the novel is. I'd guess its more cannon then anime filler but less cannon then a manga chapter.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 10, 2012)

TimeMask said:


> I read all the chapters that are translated so far for this Sasuke novel and I think its an interesting story.
> 
> Kishi made the right choice by letting Akira write the novel but I wonder how cannon the novel is. I'd guess its more cannon then anime filler but less cannon then a manga chapter.



Nah, we don't know how much influence kishimoto had on the creation of the novel. Just treat it like you would anime filler. Unfortunately it's at the same level.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Dec 18, 2012)

No new news about the rest?!..


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 23, 2012)

needs more


----------



## verduistering (Dec 27, 2012)

A belated Christmas present for everyone: CHAPTER FOUUUUUUUR 


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 4 SUMMARY (p. 131-174)_ 



The stakeouts continue. On the 6th day something happens. Some villagers try to shoot Reishi while he's collecting herbs in the mountains and he gets injured. Sasuke had been tailing Reishi. He prevents Reishi from getting seriously injured and he gets Reishi to the hospital. Kina is in shock about Reishi getting injured.  

Reishi leaves the hospital and heads to a lake. Sasuke tails him again. There's a strong flower scent there which makes his head spin, and it's misty too so Sasuke loses sight of Reishi for a moment. He hears a scream. Then he sees Reishi leave, carrying a big bag on his shoulder. Sasuke moves further and sees the dead chakra-sucked-out bodies of the two guys who had tried to shoot Reishi. He assumes Reishi killed them. "Serves them right" - Sasuke feels sympathy towards Reishi. 

The next morning Kina tells Sasuke about the murder. Sasuke tells Kina to stop getting involved. Kina gets angry and leaves. Sasuke heads to the Rengyoudou Shop. Reishi is making a perfume, it's made from a special kind of green fireflies (those fireflies are all over the village). Sasuke says he's going to leave. Then he hands Reishi what he found at the Keisanryou murder scene: the bag which had previously held the saigenzai Sasuke had bought. Sasuke assures Reishi he hasn't told anyone. If anything, he sympathizes with him. Sasuke sees himself and Itachi in Reishi and Kina again. Sasuke talks about the way he understands why Reishi would want to kill the villagers. Reishi starts laughing. Reishi starts talking about the origin of the shop's name. It's a story about two brothers; the little brother tried to surpass the older one. Reishi says Kina will surpass him too one day. Reishi wants to support Kina. Reishi says "You're wrong, Sasuke" and is about to say more but suddenly an arrow gets shot into the shop. It has a message on it: "We have your little brother. If you want him back safely, bring the Kotarou and come to Jidamaga Field." There's no name on it, but they assume it's from Sendou Jiryuu. Sasuke says "let's go" but Reishi doesn't want Sasuke to come ("You don't understand anything. Kina.. Kina is"). Sasuke rebuts that he still needs to pay back Kina for the onigiri. 

They arrive at Jidamaga Field at sunset. Sasuke realizes he really didn't understand, just like Reishi said. The place is littered with corpses, dozens of them. They're all Sendou Clan members. Reishi follows the fireflies, knowing they'll lead him to Kina. They find Kina collapsed under a tree. Reishi crouches next to Kina. Some weird green smoke comes out of Reishi's mouth. It has the same scent Sasuke smelt yesterday. Kina inhales the smoke. Reishi forms a seal with his hands. Reishi gets the bag out again, places it on Kina's head and lifts Kina onto his shoulder. Sasuke hears people approaching; they found the corpses. The trio heads back to the shop. It seems Reishi puts some kind of perfume on Kina which attracts the fireflies, that way, Reishi can always find Kina. Reishi explains he gave Kina some saigen to wipe his memory. Sasuke realizes Kina was the murderer and berates himself for not realizing it sooner. He remembers Itachi's words ("Everyone lives relying on and trapped by their own knowledge, and call that reality."). Reishi asks Sasuke to not tell Kina anything. Sasuke agrees. He, again, feels Reishi and Itachi are very similar. 

They arrive back at the shop. Reishi puts Kina to bed. Reishi returns and gives Sasuke the eye medicine which he had just finished making. Sasuke puts them in immediately. Reishi warns him there might be some temporary side effects (headaches, vomiting, lowered vision). Sasuke doesn't understand why Kina would be able to absorb chakra. He guesses there's something sealed inside Kina. Reishi explains that Rouen had been sealed to the Kodon Clan's shrine. His father had broken the seal, but could control Rouen (the beast) through a saigen-jutsu. But the Kumanoi Clan had just made a new and strong weapon. The seal broke and Rouen went wild. Reishi's parents, almost out of chakra, ended up sealed Rouen into Kina and died afterwards. 

Rouen isn't a Tailed Beast because it has no intellect, only instinct. It's a beast that can live forever as long as it steals people's chakra. Reishi's ancestors sealed the beast to their shrine. His parents had first tried to seal Rouen into Reishi's body after it went wild. But Reishi's body refused it. He was 10 at the time. Reishi passed out and when he woke up he saw Kina crying, still a baby, with a seal on his forehead. To seal Rouen back to the shrine, Reishi has to unleash Rouen, hit a certain sensitive spot on its back and then seal it. There are several tentacles on Rouen's back which suck chakra (and protect that sensitive spot). His father would usually keep the tentacles busy so his mother could hit the spot, but the Kumanoi's new weapon got in the way. His mother died and his father couldn't seal Rouen to the shrine alone. But his mother had slowed Rouen's movements which had allowed his father to at least seal Rouen into Kina. Likewise, Reishi can't seal Rouen to the shrine on his own either. And Kina's and Rouen's chakra are connected which means an unleashed Rouen would steal Kina's chakra. Kina can only last 10 minutes in that state.

Kina only started killing recently. Kina came home crying one night, realizing that he had subconsciously murdered someone. Reishi wasn't good at tailing so he made sure the fireflies would follow Kina around. Kina was always in a kind of sleepwalker state when he murdered. It's Rouen's fault but there's no way the villagers would understand. They'd kill Kina if they knew. And then Rouen would be unleashed and kill everyone. Kina only kills when the villagers bully Kina badly or injure Reishi: Rouen uses Kina's anger to manipulate him. Reishi and Kina tried to leave the village several times, but Kina would always be drawn back. Maybe their mother's half-finished-seal still lightly tied Rouen to the shrine. Reishi laughs bitterly. The only thing he can do is wipe Kina's memory after every kill. 

Suddenly the shop-window's glass shatters. There's a crowd outside, throwing rocks. They're yelling at the brothers to come outside ("We know you're the murders!"). Sasuke moves to go outside but Reishi stops him. Reishi asks Sasuke to shapeshift into Kina. They'll both go outside and "Kina" (Sasuke in disguise) will kill "Reishi, the murderer". The villagers will think Reishi was the murderer and Kina was the avenger. That way, the villagers might forgive Kina. 

Reishi moves to go outside. Sasuke tries to stop him but suddenly his vision goes white. He loses his balance and falls. It's like his eyes are freezing. Everything is white. He can only faintly see Reishi's silhouette as Reishi walks outside. Reishi looks determined, without a single sliver of doubt, regret or sadness. Sasuke tells Reishi to stop. Sasuke could easily take down those villagers after all. Reishi answers that he knows Sasuke can't see a thing right now. Itachi reacted the same way to the medicine. Reishi assures Sasuke that his eyes will be fine tomorrow. Sasuke suddenly remembers the night of the Uchiha Massacre. That night, Itachi was crying.

Reishi is now outside. The villagers start kicking and hitting him. Sasuke moves outside, to the garden and jumps onto the roof. Both results are hell: whether he does as Reishi says or not. And whether he does as Itachi said or not. What could he do to save Reishi? What could he do to spare Kina from pain? And what could he do in order to remember Itachi with a smile? Sasuke makes up his mind. He gets ready to perform the shapeshifting jutsu. Suddenly Kina runs outside, telling everyone to stop attacking his brother. Reishi orders Kina to go back inside. Sendou Jiryuu starts laughing. Kina gets beaten up too. Suddenly a police force arrives and orders the villagers to stop. The villagers, out of control, turn on the police. It turns into a brawl. Suddenly everything is covered in a white fog. Shrieks and shouts well up. Sasuke tries to reach Reishi but there's suddenly a loud roar and a shock wave. Sasuke lands on the top of a tree. He was blown away approx. 55 meters. What could it be? Sasuke feels a huge black chakra, the size of a mountain, slowly rise up.

[end chapter 4]


----------



## jacamo (Dec 27, 2012)

awww yeeahhh


----------



## Annabella (Dec 27, 2012)

verduistering said:


> A belated Christmas present for everyone: CHAPTER FOUUUUUUUR
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 4 SUMMARY (p. 131-174)_
> ...



Thanks for this! 

The last paragraph was intense. Reishi does a lot for his younger bro and Sasuke just wants to remember Itachi with a smile


----------



## gershwin (Dec 27, 2012)

> He assumes Reishi killed them. Sasuke feels sympathy towards Reishi.


well...


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 27, 2012)

What time period does this story take place in?

Is this a graphic novel?


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2012)

CyberianGinseng said:


> What time period does this story take place in?
> 
> Is this a graphic novel?



between itachi's death and assume wanting vengeance on konoha  'I will crush konoha'

it is. a light novel.


----------



## KaitenV (Dec 27, 2012)

More Japanimation filler nonsense. No thanks. Looks boring.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 28, 2012)

lol Sasuke is the 1 _Naruto_ character who is cool enough to have his own novel. Go figure  Canon or not, it's thoroughly enjoying in and of itself to see the amount of ppl who are on a hatefest about it, especially because Kishimoto himself is supposed to do the illustration


----------



## verduistering (Dec 28, 2012)

Part of chapter 5: 


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 5 (p.175-206) (1/2)_ 



Rouen has been unleashed. The police force attacks it but Rouen is too strong. Sasuke still can't see but he hears the commotion. It's standing on two legs; it's 15 meters tall and has chakra-sucking-tentacles on its back. Rouen kills people here and there. It heads towards the village center in order to kill more. 

Sasuke remembers that Rouen has to be sealed within 10 minutes or else Kina will die. He yells out to Reishi, saying he'll attack Rouen so Reishi can hit the beast's sensitive spot and seal it. Sasuke moves to attack Rouen but kunai come flying towards him all of a sudden. Reishi pushes Sasuke out of the way in time. It's the Sendou Clan again. Jiryuu trashtalks some more. Sasuke says he'll take out the Sendou and tells Reishi to hurry to Rouen. Sasuke still can't see but he's getting used to relying on his other senses. He surmises he's up against 12 men. Sasuke: "Enough blabbering. I'll finish this in 10 seconds." The Sendou men attack him. Sasuke doesn't want to waste any chakra so he uses physical attacks (taijutsu) to take them down. He takes some guys out and the others flee. 

Sasuke hurries to Reishi and Rouen. They only have 5 minutes left. Reishi uses a sleep-inducing saigen (Reishi and Sasuke hold their breath to not be effected). Rouen is effected and Reishi tries to seal him but Rouen recovers too quickly and hits Reishi with its tail. Sasuke catches Reishi in mid-air and they both slam into a tree. 

Another police force arrives, with bigger weapons this time. Reishi yells at them to stop firing. They'll just repeat what happened 10 years ago (i.e. Rouen going out of control and Reishi being unable to perform seal it). Reishi loses his cool and panics. Sasuke uses a fire jutsu and it's starts raining and thunder clouds gather. Sasuke tries to lead the thunder clouds' energy to his hands but the explosions and flying debris (caused by the police force attacking Rouen) throw off his senses. Reishi tells him Rouen's precise location. Sasuke unleashes Kirin onto Rouen but? Rouen survives and Sasuke gets trapped by one of its tentacles. He uses the Sword of Kusanagi to cut himself free. A new tentacle simply appears on Rouen's back and Sasuke gets trapped again. Reishi yells his name. Rouen brings the tentacle to its mouth and bites Sasuke into two and? Sasuke disperses into black crows. 

Sasuke appears behind Reishi and tells him to calm him; he's fine. But Rouen did manage to steal a lot of his chakra. Rouen starts heading towards the village center again. They have two or three minutes left. Sasuke gets angry at his own powerlessness. It's eating him up inside. Reishi looks at him and Sasuke sees his face and red eyes reflected in Reishi eyes (literally). He sees it. His vision returned. Chakra fills his body. He feels Itachi nearby. He's not alone. Even if the entire world will become his enemy, Itachi will be there. His Mangekyou Sharingan has awakened. Sasuke takes a look at Rouen and says: "Let's go. We're going to seal it."

It's still raining. Sasuke and Reishi head towards Rouen again. Reishi has kunai with poison on it with him. They're not very effective on Rouen though. Sasuke burns the tentacles and hits Rouen with a chidori. The force pushes Rouen to the ground. Reishi throws more kunai at it but the tentacles throw the kunai back at him. Sasuke reflects them in time. Reishi says he has no saigen left and panics. Sasuke tells him to man up. He tells Reishi to keep Rouen busy for three seconds; three seconds is all he needs. He'll place Rouen under a genjutsu so Reishi can hit the sensitive spot and seal Rouen. That'll save Kina but.. Reishi will die. That's because Sasuke's genjutsu will lift as soon as Reishi hits the spot and then the tentacles will drain Reishi to death. Reishi says he's ready. He asks Sasuke to make Kina believe that Reishi was the killer. Reishi makes another bad pun. Sasuke remains silent and nods, marveling at Reishi's (mental) strength.

Reishi charges Rouen. He throws some kind of smoke screen in its face. Rouen easily wipes it away and Sasuke yells at Reishi what the hell he's doing. Reishi gets hit and falls. They have twenty seconds left. The police force gets in the way again and Sasuke uses Chidori Nagashi to take them out. Fifteen seconds left. Then Rouen suddenly stops moving. Hundreds of green fireflies swarm its face and immobilize it. Ten seconds left. Sasuke realizes Reishi had thrown the perfume which he normally used on Kina in Rouen's face. Nine seconds. Sasuke yells at Reishi to get up. Eight seconds. Sasuke unsheathes his sword. Seven seconds. He slices Rouen's jaw. It cries out. Six seconds. Sasuke looks into Rouen's eyes. Five seconds. He activates Mangekyou Sharingan. Four seconds. He hear bells ringing in the distance, signaling the start of the genjutsu. Three seconds. The sky turns red, the ground turns black and time stops. Light disappears from Rouen's eyes. Two seconds. Black crows fill the world.

[to be continued]


----------



## Rain (Dec 28, 2012)

This chapter was great, can't wait for the next one.

+reps


----------



## Annabella (Dec 28, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Part of chapter 5:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 5 (p.175-206) (1/2)_
> ...





This chapter is one of my favourites. So much action and Sasuke fighting blind I wish he'd use taijutsu and kirin in the manga again.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2012)

So much death and the majority of it doesn't even phase Sasuke


----------



## verduistering (Dec 28, 2012)

Get the handkerchiefs ready again. 


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 5 (p.206-214) (2/2)_ 



Sasuke opens his eyes and is standing in a dark forest. A red moon, shedding tears of blood, high in the sky. Sasuke walks further into the forest and reaches a stone monument. It's the same monument as the one at Kodon Shrine but this one isn't worn-down. It has a wolf and tiger fighting together on it. The wolf has the character 封 ("seal") on it and the tiger has 七 ("seven") on it. It's the same七 that was on Itachi's receipt. This can't be a coincidence. Sasuke says: "Stop hiding. How about you come out?" The masked boy from before appears again. Sasuke asks about七, but the boy simply asks why he should bother to answer. Sasuke says it's because the boy is Sasuke, Itachi, the Uchiha Clan and? also Kina and Reishi. The boy says that even if Reishi would seal Rouen to the shrine, the seal would have to be recast every seven years. Sasuke says he doesn't care; he just wants to save Kina. 

[direct translation]    
"What did you want to do?" I asked. "Why did you come here even though you don't plan to save Reishi or Kina?"

"Why indeed?" The boy turned his face away. "I knew it was impossible? but I wanted to save those brothers somehow."

"How hypocritical."    

"?"

"But I have no right to blame you? You killed for my sake, right?"

The boy didn't answer.

"When you can protect only one thing?" I said, "no matter which you choose to protect, you will forever feel regret. The only thing we can do is to accept that regret."

"Are you saying you're ready to accept regret?" the boy said, "I asked you, didn't I? Where the real you is. What the real you wants to do hereinafter? Is this the real you, Sasuke?"

"Even if no one in the world acknowledges them, I will acknowledge those brothers." I looked straight into his red eyes, "Reishi and Kina are the same as me. The other's life is far more precious than this entire world. I don't know if you can call that readiness? but this is the real me."

"Do you want to crush Konoha no matter what?"

"Yes."

"Even if you will sever all your ties again, like you did when you threw Konoha away?"

"The tie which I want? is no longer here."

"What about Kina and Reishi?"

"There's no place for me between those two." I said. "That's why, for my own sake, I want to save those brothers."

"Itachi didn't wish for you to fight Konoha."

"I know."

"?"

"But if I don't, how will I?  I don't know how I could prove it to myself."

"Prove?"

"Prove that Itachi lives inside me? Prove that he continues to live inside me even now."

"It seems," the masked boy spoke with a smile, "that you have solved this world's puzzle."

"This world?", I held my breath, "is a memory which Itachi saw, burned into the Mangekyou Sharingan. Itachi, maybe, peeked inside Kina's heart. And you?"

I couldn't stop the tears from rolling down.

"You are Uchiha Itachi? my brother."

The person who stood there instead of the boy was? Itachi. 

It was like he had always been there.

While the sleeves of his Akatsuki cloak trailed in the wind. 

"Nii-san?"

"Even if you try to sever every tie?" His voice was like the wind. "I will forever?"

Itachi slowly lifted his hand and placed it on the hawk mask. His chin, then his mouth slowly became visible ---

But the time I had left suddenly ended.

The world warped.

"!"

The forest burst open like a shattering hourglass and crows filled the sky.

That's why I knew that Reishi had sealed Rouen in the real world. 

"Nii-san!"

I fell head over heels into a hole that suddenly opened at my feet.

I saw it for only a second while I felt into a bottomless darkness:

Itachi's mouth moved without a sound.

"!"

--- Even if you try to sever every tie?

Tears fells like rain, from the ground to the heavens.

And I broke out of the dark dream.

--- I will forever?

Itachi's voice, which I should've been able to hear, rang in my ears forever and forever. 

[end chapter 5]


----------



## AvengeRpro (Dec 28, 2012)

KaitenV said:


> More Japanimation filler nonsense. No thanks. Looks boring.



Naruto manga has awesome licensed side content even though they are not canon, including springtime of youth, this novel and databooks.

The anime fillers are the ones that suck.


----------



## verduistering (Dec 28, 2012)

Chapter 6 + epilogue:


*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 6 (p.215-232)_ 



A festival was held five days after the fight. Kina and Sasuke walk through the crowds. The villagers nod to Kina, pat his shoulder and speak kind words to him. Sendou Jiryuu is talking about "Kina's heroic deeds" towards a crowd. He believes Reishi had been the murderer and had turned into Rouen. Rouen and Kina had fought and Kina had sealed Rouen back to the shrine. Everyone cheers when Jiryuu finishes his story. 

Sasuke and Kina walk out of the village. Kina questions Sasuke. He doesn't really believe Jiryuu's story; he can't remember anything. Sasuke avoids answering clearly. Sasuke remembers Reishi last moments; he had said: "Sasuke-san, please take care of Kina". Using Mangekyou Sharingan had tired Sasuke out greatly, but he had still managed to place a genjutsu on Jiryuu and alter his memory. 

Sasuke and Kina go down the mountain, past the torii and reach the boat, which Sasuke had used before, and its sleeping captain. Kina says he can't go after all. It's like he's forgetting something important. He questions Jiryuu's story again. Sasuke says Kina can't stay. Because Rouen's seal will break after seven years. He says Reishi left Kina in his care so he can't leave Kina in the village just to be killed after seven years. Kina asks what Sasuke would do with him. Sasuke says he might train him until he's strong enough to live on his own. Kina says he wants to stay anyway. He would've been happy to just be with his brother, watching him gather herbs and make lame puns. Sasuke says Kina will die if he stays. Would Reishi forgive that? Kina answers: "He probably won't forgive me... but... in the end he would. Even if I'm wrong… Even if no one in the world will forgive me… only my brother will forgive me." His words shock Sasuke. He remembers Itachi again. He remember the words of the boy in his dream ("And to you, Sasuke, Itachi is ---") and completes the sentence in his mind this time: " --- Itachi is my one and only brother." For a single second, the world shines and is filled with hope. 

Kina is determined to stay. Sasuke tells him to train, to grow stronger than Reishi. And even if he still can't beat Rouen after that, then he should go to where Reishi is, head held high. Kina nods, teary-eyed. Sasuke pokes his forehead and says: "Don't worry. My brother is also there and I will go there too." He continues, "You and me are maybe just little kids. But, in this world, becoming an adult is the same as dying. Walk the path you believe in."


 


*Spoiler*: _Epilogue (p.233-238)_ 



Sasuke crosses the water with a boat and sits down on a rock at the beach. He feels like he couldn't take another step. He remembers Tobi's words about Itachi. He keeps sitting there. Juugo arrives on the 3rd day. Juugo says the others are coming soon. Sasuke remembers Itachi some more. The others arrive; Suigetsu, Karin and Tobi. Sasuke tells them they're no longer called Hebi but are now called Taka ("hawk"). The villagers in Howling Wolf Village live in peace, knowing nothing of Reishi's pain. Konoha's villagers live in peace, knowing nothing of Itachi's pain. His eyes stir. "Taka has only one goal… We will --- crush Konoha."  

[direct translation]
Nii-san, I'll try to surpass you.
Even if I am wrong.
Even if I will have to walk alone on this blood-stained road.
Without begging for mercy to anyone, I'll burn in Hell's fire while laughing.
That is --- my path. 

[--- THE END ---]




FINALLY DOOOOOOOOOOOONE  

You may now build a statue in honor of me 


EDIT: You can find all translations together in .


----------



## Annabella (Dec 28, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Chapter 6 + epilogue:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 6 (p.215-232)_
> ...



Such a sad end especially the parts where he thinks about Itachi. But I liked his advice to Kina, I wish he let Sasuke take him and train him.

  I'll have to spread my reps before repping you again


----------



## Kusa (Dec 28, 2012)

verduistering said:


> [direct translation]
> Nii-san, I'll try to surpass you.
> Even if I am wrong.
> Even if I will have to walk alone on this blood-stained road.
> ...



Thank you very much for all your work.


The path Sasuke choose is just cruel.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2012)

you are amazing for translating this for us

shame it ended up being a 'this guy has some big bad sealed in him' thing

but other than that, a sweet little story


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2012)

> "You are Uchiha Itachi… my brother."


dun dun dun



> "Even if you try to sever every tie…" His voice was like the wind. "I will forever…"


itachiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ruby (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for translating this!

After reading these summaries, I'm speechless at the authors portrayal of Sasuke, Reishi, Kina and Itachi. He did a very well job and I really hope this gets animated one day beacuse it definitely deserves it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2012)

> Without begging for mercy to anyone, *I'll burn in Hell's fire while laughing.*
> That is --- my path.


i want to kill puppies and kick orphans in the nuts now..... in the manly way


----------



## gershwin (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you!


> "Reishi and Kina are the same as me. The other's life is far more precious than this entire world. I don't know if you can call that readiness? but this is the real me."



I like characters of this type. When precious person >>> humanity :33


----------



## Arthas (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know, I really don't...The story is probably well written and probably canon considering Kishi's inclinations but I really don't like what I saw in the summaries:

1) No Hawk Summon explanation...
2) Magic is dying trope, I hate it...
3) No Hebi/Taka I wanted some insight/interactions on Sasuke and his followers.
4) After being lied to and decieved for most of his life, Sasuked decides to do the same to another little boy... 
5) Most Importantly: Too much Itachi and not enough Family/Clan, this is a complaint I have about the manga Sasuke too but seriously from most of what I read right now I get the impression that if on the dayof the massacre Itachi had simply said: 
_
"Yeah I slit all our relatives throats and desecrated their bodies after, but hey Sasuke want to join me as a missing nin? I'll spend some time with you..."
_
Sasuke would have given a bright loud * "YES! Ni-san"* and come along smiling and skipping....

Is it too much to ask that Sasuke spare some thought to his Parents & Clan? Right now I have to wonder if Part 1 Sasuke was more angry at Itachi for leaving him (Sasuke) behind or for you know actually killing everybody?


----------



## Fay (Dec 28, 2012)

Arthas said:


> I don't know, I really don't...The story is probably well written and probably canon considering Kishi's inclinations but I really don't like what I saw in the summaries:
> 
> 1) No Hawk Summon explanation...
> 2) Magic is dying trope, I hate it...
> ...



I kind of feel the same...because basically Sasuke decided for himself that he loves Itachi more than everyone else in the world. So all the feelings he has/had for other people apparently can't compare to his love for Itachi...which means the feelings he has for other people are very very small...

I don't know if I like that. How is he gonna be TNJ to the "good side"? He genuinely doesn't care enough for team 7. No wonder he tried to kill them without a single doubt.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> I kind of feel the same...because basically Sasuke decided for himself that he loves Itachi more than everyone else in the world. So all the feelings he has/had for other people apparently can't compare to his love for Itachi...which means the feelings he has for other people are very very small...
> 
> I don't know if I like that. How is he gonna be TNJ to the "good side"? He genuinely doesn't care enough for team 7. No wonder he tried to kill them without a single doubt.



That's the point, talk no jutsu doesn't work on Sasuke. Naruto will have to find a different approach or Sasuke will have to change himself based on what he finds out during his quest for truth.


----------



## Fay (Dec 28, 2012)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> That's the point, talk no jutsu doesn't work on Sasuke. Naruto will have to find a different approach or Sasuke will have to change himself based on what he finds out during his quest for truth.



But team 7 and Karin cared for him and tried to help him. Sasuke knew that, he is supposed to be a genius after all. Despite knowing their feelings, he decided that because he loves Itachi more than everyone else, that their lives aren't worth anything and that he can kill them off as he pleases ...

So for him justice for a person who ruined his life >>>>>>>>>>> the lives of people who deeply care for him. I dunno, this makes me a bit sad...

Sasuke is my favorite character don't get me wrong. Still after reading this, I feel like he doesn't deserve their feelings. I mean he wasn't manipulated by mangekyou sharingan or something into trying to kill them...he just decided that their lives are meaningless to him...he _genuinely_ doesn't care...


----------



## Ruby (Dec 28, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Get the handkerchiefs ready again.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 5 (p.206-214) (2/2)_
> ...



 this is the best part in the entire novel


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 28, 2012)

It's over?? Aww, that was so goood.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 28, 2012)

It was a really nice story, cannon or not it was lovely.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

verduistering said:


> Chapter 6 + epilogue:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER 6 (p.215-232)_
> ...


TYYYYYYYY   

"Nii-san, I'll try to surpass you.
Even if I am wrong.
Even if I will have to walk alone on this blood-stained road.
Without begging for mercy to anyone, I'll burn in Hell's fire while laughing.
That is --- my path. "


epic


----------

